# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HN- TQ] Gary Nguyen: Dọn kho bán Spindle, biến tần, step, ... giá tốt

## garynguyen

Dọn dẹp tầng 3 em bán mấy món cho các bác dùng:

1. Động cơ bước 3A, cốt ra 8mm + 1 driver M839 tốt (Tặng 01 driver đèn báo nháy đỏ cho các bác ngâm cứu) giá 400K. Step loại này dùng rất tốt, nếu lấy khớp nối mềm 8-10 vui lòng cộng thêm 50k.
2. Hai bộ spindle 130w,24000v/p thần thánh của bác Quảng, hàng tốt. Giá 1 spindle + biến tần mitsu 520 là 850k, nếu dùng biến tần kia là 800k. Các biến tần đã setup sẵn, về cắm vô điện 220v 1 pha là chạy thôi.
3. Cặp vít me giống hệt nhau Kuroda Japan 1210 hành trình 60mm như hình là 150k, nếu lấy thêm khớp nối mềm 8-14 vui lòng công thêm 250k/2 cái hay 100k/1 cái
4. Cây vit me có đủ gối còn lại đường kính 12mm, bước 2mm, giá 250k, mua thêm khớp nối 8-8 vui lòng cộng thêm 50k.
Các bác chú ý giúp em: Giá trên chưa bao gồm phí ship, ship toàn quốc. Em chỉ bán cả một mục, riêng spindle và biến tần bán theo bộ, hai spindle là như nhau. Giá trên khá tốt nên các bác vui lòng ko trả giá giúp em (các bác muốn có giá tốt hơn nữa vui lòng là cấp thẻ sinh viên - cái này em khuyến khích ạ). Mọi thứ các bác vui lòng gọi/pm em 0938 575 368. Thanks các bác đã đọc tin

----------


## mpvmanh

4. Cây vit me có đủ gối còn lại đường kính 12mm, bước 2mm, giá 250k, 

Em lấy cây này nhé bác

----------


## anhxco

Cai spindle collect bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## Mới CNC

Bác có cái khớp mềm nào cốt 8-8 vs 8-12 không để cho em mỗi loại 1 chú.

----------


## garynguyen

:Stick Out Tongue: 
@ Spindle này kẹp dao 3mm hay 3.175mm. Về thông số collect các bác tra giúp em google hay bên nhà bác Quảng giúp em
Em update: 
- Step + driver mục 1 bác Biết tuốt lấy
- Một bộ spindle và biến tần có bác có số 0983xxx845 lấy một bộ.
- Mục 4 bác mpvmanh lấy, bác mpvmanh cho e hỏi bác có lấy nối mềm 8-8 không?
@Mới CNC: Nếu bác mpvmanh không lấy khớp nối mềm thì e giữ cho bác, khớp nối này rất đẹp, 50k nhé

----------


## jimmyli

step + driver còn không bạn, nếu còn thì mình lấy 1 bộ nhá

----------


## anhxco

> @ Spindle này kẹp dao 3mm hay 3.175mm. Về thông số collect các bác tra giúp em google hay bên nhà bác Quảng giúp em
> Em update: 
> - Step + driver mục 1 bác Biết tuốt lấy
> - Một bộ spindle và biến tần có bác có số 0983xxx845 lấy một bộ.
> - Mục 4 bác mpvmanh lấy, bác mpvmanh cho e hỏi bác có lấy nối mềm 8-8 không?
> @Mới CNC: Nếu bác mpvmanh không lấy khớp nối mềm thì e giữ cho bác, khớp nối này rất đẹp, 50k nhé


Thông tin từ bác Q thì con spindle này collect có nhiều loại, về cơ bản là con của bác hiện tại đang dùng collect bao nhiêu.
Nếu 3.175 e lấy 1 bộ nhé. có gì thông tin giúp e sớm
Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

@anhxco: 3mm nhé bác
@jimyli: em hết rồi bác, giờ chỉ con một đại đội vexta 514L-A nhà em đang dùng thôi

----------


## anhxco

> @anhxco: 3mm nhé bác
> @jimyli: em hết rồi bác, giờ chỉ con một đại đội vexta 514L-A nhà em đang dùng thôi


Hình như 3mm kẹp được dao 3.175, 2 con biến tần đều có màn hình phải k bác nhỉ, giử giúp e số tk e ck nhé.

----------


## mpvmanh

> 4. Cây vit me có đủ gối còn lại đường kính 12mm, bước 2mm, giá 250k, 
> 
> Em lấy cây này nhé bác


Ko lấy khớp nối anh nhé

----------


## garynguyen

@thank các bác. Stk của em : nguyễn duy lợi - 0011004099922 vietcombank khâm thiên - hà nội. Các bác để lại địa chỉ em gửi hàng
@anhxco: sorry bác, em hơi vô duyên khi chụp hình, các biến tần ko có màn hình ạ. Mấy cái này trước mua 4-500k. Một bộ đã bán cho một bác ở hà nội từ sáng sớm
@jimyli: bác lấy khớp nối 8-8 thì em giữ cho bác, chỉ có một cái. Nếu khớp 8 -12 khó kiếm bác có thể lấy khớp 8-14 sau đó tiện sơ mi như một số bác thường làm, 50k bác có thể gửi bằng thẻ nạp mobifone.
Update : còn cặp vitme với hai khớp nối 8-14 như hình. Thanks các bác, rảnh em lại dọn tầng 2 ạ, sẽ nhiều đồ nặng hơn chút

----------


## garynguyen

@Mới CNC : bác lấy khớp nối 8-8 thì em giữ cho bác, chỉ có một cái. Nếu khớp 8 -12 khó kiếm bác có thể lấy khớp 8-14 sau đó tiện sơ mi như một số bác thường làm, 50k bác có thể gửi bằng thẻ nạp mobifone.
Update : còn cặp vitme với hai khớp nối 8-14 như hình. Thanks các bác, rảnh em lại dọn tầng 2 ạ, sẽ nhiều đồ nặng hơn chút

----------


## Mới CNC

Ok vậy bác để cho mình nhé. 1 cái 8-8, 1 cái 8-14. Hết nhiêu báo mình nhé.


> @Mới CNC : bác lấy khớp nối 8-8 thì em giữ cho bác, chỉ có một cái. Nếu khớp 8 -12 khó kiếm bác có thể lấy khớp 8-14 sau đó tiện sơ mi như một số bác thường làm, 50k bác có thể gửi bằng thẻ nạp mobifone.
> Update : còn cặp vitme với hai khớp nối 8-14 như hình. Thanks các bác, rảnh em lại dọn tầng 2 ạ, sẽ nhiều đồ nặng hơn chút

----------


## anhxco

> @thank các bác. Stk của em : nguyễn duy lợi - 0011004099922 vietcombank khâm thiên - hà nội. Các bác để lại địa chỉ em gửi hàng
> @anhxco: sorry bác, em hơi vô duyên khi chụp hình, các biến tần ko có màn hình ạ. Mấy cái này trước mua 4-500k. Một bộ đã bán cho một bác ở hà nội từ sáng sớm
> @jimyli: bác lấy khớp nối 8-8 thì em giữ cho bác, chỉ có một cái. Nếu khớp 8 -12 khó kiếm bác có thể lấy khớp 8-14 sau đó tiện sơ mi như một số bác thường làm, 50k bác có thể gửi bằng thẻ nạp mobifone.
> Update : còn cặp vitme với hai khớp nối 8-14 như hình. Thanks các bác, rảnh em lại dọn tầng 2 ạ, sẽ nhiều đồ nặng hơn chút


Giờ còn bộ nào vậy bác chủ!?

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Dọn dẹp tầng 3 em bán mấy món cho các bác dùng:
> 
> 1. Động cơ bước 3A, cốt ra 8mm + 1 driver M839 tốt (Tặng 01 driver đèn báo nháy đỏ cho các bác ngâm cứu) giá 400K. Step loại này dùng rất tốt, nếu lấy khớp nối mềm 8-10 vui lòng cộng thêm 50k.
> 2. Hai bộ spindle 130w,24000v/p thần thánh của bác Quảng, hàng tốt. Giá 1 spindle + biến tần mitsu 520 là 850k, nếu dùng biến tần kia là 800k. Các biến tần đã setup sẵn, về cắm vô điện 220v 1 pha là chạy thôi.
> 3. Cặp vít me giống hệt nhau Kuroda Japan 1210 hành trình 60mm như hình là 150k, nếu lấy thêm khớp nối mềm 8-14 vui lòng công thêm 250k/2 cái hay 100k/1 cái
> 4. Cây vit me có đủ gối còn lại đường kính 12mm, bước 2mm, giá 250k, mua thêm khớp nối 8-8 vui lòng cộng thêm 50k.
> Các bác chú ý giúp em: Giá trên chưa bao gồm phí ship, ship toàn quốc. Em chỉ bán cả một mục, riêng spindle và biến tần bán theo bộ, hai spindle là như nhau. Giá trên khá tốt nên các bác vui lòng ko trả giá giúp em (các bác muốn có giá tốt hơn nữa vui lòng là cấp thẻ sinh viên - cái này em khuyến khích ạ). Mọi thứ các bác vui lòng gọi/pm em 0938 575 368. Thanks các bác đã đọc tin


Combo Spindle + biến tần mit còn ko bác

----------


## garynguyen

@tạ hoàng bảo việt: Combo đó còn đó bác

----------


## Mới CNC

3. Cặp vít me giống hệt nhau Kuroda Japan 1210 hành trình 60mm như hình là 150k, nếu lấy thêm khớp nối mềm 8-14 vui lòng công thêm 250k/2 cái hay 100k/1 . Mình lấy mục này + 2 khớp nối 8-8. 1 khớp nối 8-12. Mai mình chuyển tiền. Cho mình số tk nhé. ĐT của mình: 0913807696. Hoặc mình gửi mã thẻ mobi cho bạn.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> @tạ hoàng bảo việt: Combo đó còn đó bác


Fb bác là gì cho em xin để tiện liên lạc ạ. Mà con đó phay nổi nhôm ko bác vì thỉnh thoảng em có phay nhôm, còn chủ yếu là em phay pcb, gỗ là chính

----------


## garynguyen

Em giữ cho bác hai cái khớp nối 8-8 và 8-14 như lúc trưa bác order thôi. Cặp vít me kia và một cái khớp nối 8-14 đã có bác chuyển tiền lấy lúc chiều rồi ạ. mong bác thông cảm
@Các bác: Các bác vui lòng xem kỹ hình giúp em ạ, biến tần đã có thông số đầy đủ, trên hình đầu tiên ở mặt nghiêng cũng thể hiện không có màn hình rồi, biến tần đã được setup chuẩn cho spindle. Nên khi các bác quyết định order thì chốt giúp em, nhiều bác sau hỏi mua trong khi bác trước chốt đơn hàng không chuẩn nên do em ít bán hàng mà như vậy thì khó cho em. Thanks sự quan tầm của các bác

----------


## Mới CNC

Tưởng còn thì mình lấy luôn. Cho cùng chuyến. Hì. Bác phải cập nhật thì người mua mới không bị chồng chéo chứ.

----------


## phuongpham1190

E lấy 1 bộ spin bác nhé

----------


## son_heinz

Bác nào lấy spindle này mà có nhu cầu dùng dao 4mm thì trao đổi với e nhé.
E đang dùng 1 bộ y chang nhưng collet 4mm trong khi e lại dùng chủ yếu dao 3.175mm

----------


## garynguyen

@son_heinz: Gửi chuyển phát nhanh cho em đi, em gửi lai colect 3mm cho. pm em lấy địa chỉ

----------


## garynguyen

Dạo này bận, em up phát,một số bác gạch ngói hoài không thấy gởi tiền, chắc dạo này các bác bán hàng không được lòng các bác mua hàng, em thì không vội bán. Còn các món sau, ai gởi tiền trước thì em gởi hàng ạ: 
2. Bộ spindle 130w,24000v/p thần thánh của bác Quảng, hàng tốt. Giá 1 spindle + biến tần mitsu 520 là 850k, Các biến tần đã setup sẵn, về cắm vô điện 220v 1 pha là chạy thôi.
3....
4. Cây vit me có đủ gối còn lại đường kính 12mm, bước 2mm, giá 250k,...
STK : 0011004099922 Vietcombank khâm thiên - nguyễn duy lợi
Thanks các bác

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz4BEnVJAyZ

----------


## writewin

đã chuyển tiền lấy cái spin và visme

----------


## phuongpham1190

con spin đấy còn không a còn để e

----------


## garynguyen

Lâu quá update cái: Các món trên đã hết từ lần update trước.
Bán tiếp các món sau:
+ Biến tần delta 0.4KW/220V, 0-400HZ. Giá 500k chưa phí ship
+ Bộ điều khiển động cơ một pha như hình, hàng như mới chỉ trầy chút nilon che mặt. Giá 150k chưa phí ship
Thanks các bác đọc tin ......

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác để em hai món trên nhé. Cho em stk để chuyển tiền. Tks

----------


## garynguyen

Thank bác ! Trực đêm bán hàng cũng hay ạ :Frown:  bác ngocanhld2802 check stk ở pót số 24 giúp em

----------


## Cu Tý

spindle  cèn nữa không bác

----------


## garynguyen

Hết rồi bác

----------


## Cu Tý

> Hết rồi bác


dạ cảm ơn bác

----------


## garynguyen

Cập nhật ngày cuối tuần: Biến tần và bộ controller bác Ngocanhld2802 đã chuyển tiền lấy, chả thấy bác nhắn địa chỉ gởi hàng, nghe đâu bác ấy chỗ Long biên, nếu bác lên thì gời em địa chỉ nhé
Các món sau em bán ạ: 
+ Bộ điều chỉnh góc quay theo hai trục vuông góc nhau ( em gọi đại như vậy) ; có hai bộ : một bộ trên mặt có bộ XY điều chỉnh bằng panme, một bộ điều chỉnh lên xuống bằng panme ; tình trạng: hai bộ còn dùng tốt, một bộ mất một panme ( panme này dễ xin/mua/kiếm ở bãi), cái cầm để xoay hơi con một chút, có thể nắn lại dễ dàng. Giá 250k/2 cái, bán cả hai, mỗi cái nặng khoảng 1kg
+ Bơm dầu chạy bằng khí nén, cái này em mua khá đắt định về chế bơm cho máy của nhà, nhưng lười quá nên bán đi cho rộng nhà, có mã sản phẩm bác nào mua tra giúp, hàng mua về cho khí thử thì nó chạy như cái máy nén khí ấy. Giá ra đi không phí ship là 250k.
Thánk các bác đọc tin

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình 2 cục đen đen chỉnh góc đó nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Ok thanks bác

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy con bơm dầu chạy bằng khí nén nhé bác
Ngày mai alo

----------


## Nam CNC

cái bơm dầu này còn cái khác không bác ? cái này cho áp lực đẩy cực mạnh nhưng lưu lượng bé xíu.

nếu có cái khác em đăng kí 1 cái nhé.

----------


## cty686

> Mình 2 cục đen đen chỉnh góc đó nhé


Cụ thu nhường mình món này được ko?

----------


## Totdo

> cái bơm dầu này còn cái khác không bác ? cái này cho áp lực đẩy cực mạnh nhưng lưu lượng bé xíu.
> 
> nếu có cái khác em đăng kí 1 cái nhé.


Em lấy về dự làm con kích mini dùng cảo máy cái trục nho nhỏ không biết có đủ lực không bác Nam

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cụ thu nhường mình món này được ko?


CÓ khi hàng đang được vận chuyển  :Big Grin: 
Cái này bác lấy về làm chi, mình còn thiếu trong bộ sưu tập đồ nho nhỏ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác huề bán lại cho e con khoan từ đợt lâu mua của bác minhdt đc ko? E đang cần ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Update : Hai cái cục màu đen đã đóng hàng mai gởi cho bác thuhanoi; cái bơm dầu bác Tốt đỏ lấy, đã đóng hàng, chờ mai chuyển, thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## Nam CNC

@toldo 

con bơm đó có khả năng nén đến 250kg/cm2 , tùy theo tiết diện cây kích của bác là bao nhiêu thôi , em nghĩ nó nén vỡ bạc đạn luôn chứ yếu gì.

hệ thống đó bác cần 1 valve đóng mở điện , 1 valve điều khiển khí nén 3/2 điều khiển điện , 1 valve an toàn chỉnh áp cho hệ thống , 1 bình dầu , như thế thì tạm ổn cho 1 hệ thống hoạt động , nhớ tìm hiểu nguyên lí cho đồng bộ , chứ hoạt động sai và vỡ ống thì cực kì nguy hiểm với áp lực cao nhé bác.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Totdo

Thank bác Nam
Em sẽ vừa làm vừa tìm hiểu

Nhắn bác chủ
Bác chủ nhắn mã thẻ qua em với

Minh O935417382

----------


## khangscc

Đã ck cho bác lấy tấm nhôm nhé, bác ship chậm viettel cho em nha

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận bơm dầu khí nén
Thank bác chủ

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update cái cho nó vui ngày cuối tuần: 
Các đò trên đã bán hết ạ , em bán thêm PLC Mitsubishi FX3G-60MR. Tình trạng: Như hình, hàng mới mua 06/2016. Các bác cứ trả giá được giá là em cho đi, chắc cỡ 2M gì đó, bác ở Hà nội qua giao lưu em mời cafe uống đến say thì về. Không có nắp khuyến cáo mua về lắp cho tủ nhà mình hay công ty nhà mình


Sắp tới em có mấy con PK5913 loại 1.4A và 2.8A mã là PK5913AE  1.4A và PK5913AW 1.4A và mã PK5913H-NAC 2.8A cao tốc, Hàng em mua nhiều nên share bớt 5 con giá 700k-1000k tùy mã, giá này là giá em mua và đã +100k/1con cho vận chuyển, hoa hồng cho em... 
 Bác nào quan tâm thì PM em 0938575368 . Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## garynguyen

Update. 
PLC đã về trời nam phục vụ một bác chuyên cải tạo máy. Mấy con Vexta pk5913 loại 1.4A đã bán hết. Còn mã PK5913NAC 2.8A . Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ điều khiển e/p của SMC, giá 500k cho bác nào thật sự ăn chơi. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Update: PK5913 hàng về không đẹp nên không bán thêm nữa, Bộ điều khiển e/p còn. Em up các món ve hai nhỏ cho bác nào sưu tầm chơi





- Các combo dùng ray con lăn, hành trình cỡ 45-48mm và có vít chỉnh, trượt êm, khớp nối mềm loại 5-5, vít me bước 1mm. Các combo này rất đẹp cho máy siêu mini. Dùng 2 combo gia công miếng nhôm sẽ được bộ XY ngon lành. Giá 150k/1 combo, 250k/2 combo, 400k/4combo. Ưu tiên lấy 2 hoặc 4 combo. 
- Bộ XY có 2 loại như hình, tình trạng còn rất đẹp. Giá 120k/1 bộ hoặc 200k/2 hoặc 250k/3. Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Update: 4 combo và 3 bộ XY đã có một bác gạch hết rồi. Thanks các bác

----------


## khangscc

Gạch 2 combo mini nhé bác, inbox zalo em số tk

----------


## ducduy9104

Vỡ gạch em đăng ký 2 combo nhé.

----------


## khangscc

Ực, trề rùi hu hu cho em xếp kế :Frown:

----------


## nicowando

Mớ ve chai sáng giá ...@@ chậm chậm tay quá :3

----------


## thuhanoi

Hết rồi - thôi mua tạm mấy con dao

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Mấy bộ combo nhỏ trên và bộ chỉnh XY đã đi theo trai đẹp Miền tây.
Combo XY hành trình 20x46 ( tương đối, em nhìn nghĩ là 24x48) gồm một bộ combo như ở trên và có một bộ combo hành trình cỡ 20mm - siêu mini. Bộ XY dùng động cơ cùng size cốt 5mm. Giá 200k/combo - mua nhiều cũng như mua ít  :Cool:  . Ưu tiên bác Thuhanoi. Thanks các bác đọc tin!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## IRF945

Cho sđt. Mình alo lấy combo

----------


## CKD

Mấy con sờ tep.. hình như có driver gắn kèm thì phải à.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Update: Mấy bộ combo nhỏ trên và bộ chỉnh XY đã đi theo trai đẹp Miền tây.
> Combo XY hành trình 20x46 ( tương đối, em nhìn nghĩ là 24x48) gồm một bộ combo như ở trên và có một bộ combo hành trình cỡ 20mm - siêu mini. Bộ XY dùng động cơ cùng size cốt 5mm. Giá 200k/combo - mua nhiều cũng như mua ít  . Ưu tiên bác Thuhanoi. Thanks các bác đọc tin!


OK hay quá, cho mình lấy 2 combo nhé, cho mình xin stk vcb nhé. thk

----------


## maxx.side

Combo còn không inbox giup mình 2 bộ nhé, thanks

----------


## luu

> Update: Mấy bộ combo nhỏ trên và bộ chỉnh XY đã đi theo trai đẹp Miền tây.
> Combo XY hành trình 20x46 ( tương đối, em nhìn nghĩ là 24x48) gồm một bộ combo như ở trên và có một bộ combo hành trình cỡ 20mm - siêu mini. Bộ XY dùng động cơ cùng size cốt 5mm. Giá 200k/combo - mua nhiều cũng như mua ít  . Ưu tiên bác Thuhanoi. Thanks các bác đọc tin!
> 
> Đính kèm 26254
> Đính kèm 26255
> Đính kèm 26256
> Đính kèm 26257


mình lấy 1 bộ 24x48 nhé bác. cho minh stk. + shipping cost, mình chuyển luôn .thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Các bộ combo được quota cho các bác đặt gạch từ khi em đăng tin lần đầu ạ: khangscc: 02, ducduy9104: 02, nicowando: 02. còn bác thuhanoi : 01 là hết. Các bộ combo em không cam kết phần driver nhé, driver dùng RS485.  Xin lỗi các bác khác ạ, vì các bác này đã nhắn tin gọi điện từ trước!

----------


## elenercom

Không để cho anh bộ nào à? ông em này tệ quá Kakaka



> Update: Các bộ combo được quota cho các bác đặt gạch từ khi em đăng tin lần đầu ạ: khangscc: 02, ducduy9104: 02, nicowando: 02. còn bác thuhanoi : 01 là hết. Các bộ combo em không cam kết phần driver nhé, driver dùng RS485.  Xin lỗi các bác khác ạ, vì các bác này đã nhắn tin gọi điện từ trước!

----------

garynguyen

----------


## secondhand

> Update: Mấy bộ combo nhỏ trên và bộ chỉnh XY đã đi theo trai đẹp Miền tây.


Mình cũng trai miền tây nhưng ko đẹp, bác nào đệp trai đang ôm đóng combo nhỏ chia lại cho 1 bộ để trưng bài chơi đi ạ!

----------


## saudau

> Mình cũng trai miền tây nhưng ko đẹp, bác nào đệp trai đang ôm đóng combo nhỏ chia lại cho 1 bộ để trưng bài chơi đi ạ!


Cha mất đời trai rồi cha ơi.

----------


## CKD

Có cụ nào không ngâm được con motor, kỹ niệm mình ngâm kiu với  :Smile:

----------


## garynguyen

Motor phần của cụ CKD hôm nào em gửi cùng cụ Khangscc

----------

CKD

----------


## thuhanoi

> Update: Các bộ combo được quota cho các bác đặt gạch từ khi em đăng tin lần đầu ạ: khangscc: 02, ducduy9104: 02, nicowando: 02. còn bác thuhanoi : 01 là hết. Các bộ combo em không cam kết phần driver nhé, driver dùng RS485.  Xin lỗi các bác khác ạ, vì các bác này đã nhắn tin gọi điện từ trước!


Hi, ưu tiên đâu chẳng thấy  :Big Grin:  - chuyển $ rồi đó bác á, địa chỉ bác còn không?

----------


## khangscc

> Có cụ nào không ngâm được con motor, kỹ niệm mình ngâm kiu với


Em đang ôm mấy cái để ngâm nè, a ngâm thì chia lại e món gì xinh xinh đi :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, đã nhận hàng bác chủ nhé, cực đẹp........................ nhưng tiếc (tiếc là tiếc để ngâm cứu thôi chứ nó chạy mạng) là các em động cơ bầm dập hết, hình như em động cơ này có encoder đường hoàng nhé, tuy nhỏ xíu  :Big Grin: 
Thank nhé

----------


## garynguyen

Cụ tháo bỏ phần đuôi đi, con lại động cơ có 4 dây, nó là động cơ hai pha, 07A mà. Hàng bãi nên nó ko còn đôgnj cơ đẹp, có bộ rất đẹp, em random gửi thôi ạ. Mong các bác thông cảm chút

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cụ tháo bỏ phần đuôi đi, con lại động cơ có 4 dây, nó là động cơ hai pha, 07A mà. Hàng bãi nên nó ko còn đôgnj cơ đẹp, có bộ rất đẹp, em random gửi thôi ạ. Mong các bác thông cảm chút


Hông sao ngâm cứu thôi mà hehe

----------


## nicowando

Hàng đã nhận sáng nay ... hàng đẹp ợ , may mắn e dc 1 bộ khá ngon zai kkkkk hic hic  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anhxco

> Hi, đã nhận hàng bác chủ nhé, cực đẹp........................ nhưng tiếc (tiếc là tiếc để ngâm cứu thôi chứ nó chạy mạng) là các em động cơ bầm dập hết, hình như em động cơ này có encoder đường hoàng nhé, tuy nhỏ xíu 
> Thank nhé


để lại cháu 1 bộ đi, vừa mua bác chủ 3 bộ mà hành trình hơi mi nhon  :Smile: 
Cái motor cháu đọc tài liệu set đc chạy step/dir đấy chú, encoder dùng hall sensor, chú nghiên cứu xem sao!

----------


## anhxco

em mới nhận đc 3 bộ mi nhon của bác chủ, hàng đẹp, e cần giữ 1 bộ cất tủ còn 2 bộ bác nào hốt thì hốt giúp e, bộ này hành trình tầm hơn 20mm chút, nhìn rất là phê, e nhác chụp hình, xin phép lấy lại hình của bác chủ :

giá 2 con là 350k nhé ( bán giá gốc rồi các bác nhé).

Thanks

----------


## secondhand

> em mới nhận đc 3 bộ mi nhon của bác chủ, hàng đẹp, e cần giữ 1 bộ cất tủ còn 2 bộ bác nào hốt thì hốt giúp e, bộ này hành trình tầm hơn 20mm chút, nhìn rất là phê, e nhác chụp hình, xin phép lấy lại hình của bác chủ :
> 
> giá 2 con là 350k nhé ( bán giá gốc rồi các bác nhé).
> 
> Thanks


Cho mình đăng ký nhé bác anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Cho mình đăng ký nhé bác anhxco


OK, để e inbox cho bác, tránh làm loãng chủ đề của bác chủ!

----------


## garynguyen

Em up phát: 
+ Còn bộ XY và một combo KR26 định làm bộ XYZ nhưng túng thiếu nên cho ra đi theo trai đẹp. Bộ KR26 em đã làm hỏng một đầu, đầu hỏng chỉ dùng được bộ trươtk, như vậy combo trở thành hai con trượt nên rất cứng vững. Giá 300k/ ( bộ XY+ Bộ KR26)

----------


## luu

Mình lây nhé. Bác ibox stk cho mình

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Mấy hộp số 1:5 có tỷ số vàng ngọc cho thanh răng, bánh răng, hai hộp số hai hãng khác nhau, nhưng kích thước các ốc vít giống hệt nhau, cốt vào chuẩn 14 cho động cơ servo 200w, và 400w ; cốt ra của HPN là 16, của HPG là 14, cốt của HPG có thể tháo ra và tiện cái khác, thêm chi tiết các bác vui lòng check user manual. Giá: 1500k/cả hai, 850k/HPG, 700k/HPN. Ưu tiên bác nào lấy cả hai. Thanks các bác

----------


## Mới CNC

> Em up phát: 
> + Còn bộ XY và một combo KR26 định làm bộ XYZ nhưng túng thiếu nên cho ra đi theo trai đẹp. Bộ KR26 em đã làm hỏng một đầu, đầu hỏng chỉ dùng được bộ trươtk, như vậy combo trở thành hai con trượt nên rất cứng vững. Giá 300k/ ( bộ XY+ Bộ KR26)
> Đính kèm 26529
> Đính kèm 26530
> Đính kèm 26531


món này vỡ gạnh thì để tui nha thớt ơi.

----------


## luu

đã thanh toán và tk bác kt nhé. thanks

----------


## garynguyen

> đã thanh toán và tk bác kt nhé. thanks


Em đã nhận được lúa từ bác, bác chờ nhận hàng ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## garynguyen

Em update: 
+ Bộ Panasonic như hình, tình trạng như mới, các bác mua về lắp mới cũng ok. Có sẵn giảm tốc 1:10 cho servo 200W và 400W. Giá 2.7 cả bộ ( bao gồm hộp giảm tốc) hay 2.3 M cho bộ driver +motor, 0.6M cho riêng giảm tốc. Thanks các bác!

----------


## luu

con này tương thích march 3 kg bác. nếu tương thích thì e lấy luôn cho gọn

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

> Mấy hộp số 1:5 có tỷ số vàng ngọc cho thanh răng, bánh răng, hai hộp số hai hãng khác nhau, nhưng kích thước các ốc vít giống hệt nhau, cốt vào chuẩn 14 cho động cơ servo 200w, và 400w ; cốt ra của HPN là 16, của HPG là 14, cốt của HPG có thể tháo ra và tiện cái khác, thêm chi tiết các bác vui lòng check user manual. Giá: 1500k/cả hai, 850k/HPG, 700k/HPN. Ưu tiên bác nào lấy cả hai. Thanks các bác


Em update: Còn hai hộp giảm tốc này nữa, bác nào quan tâm pm em fix giá đẹp ạ. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## biết tuốt

bộ sẹc zô pana nhìn quen quen quá  :Wink:

----------

garynguyen

----------


## itanium7000

> con này tương thích march 3 kg bác. nếu tương thích thì e lấy luôn cho gọn


Bác hỏi hơi ngược, phải hỏi là Mach3 có tương thích với AC Servo này không! Mach3 là cái gì mà các hãng công nghiệp phải chạy theo?!

----------

garynguyen, luu

----------


## elenercom

Bác ấy hỏi có lý đó Itanium7000 ạ. Panasonic có dòng servo chạy postion table , jack điều khiển có 36 pin thôi. Loại đó không chạy Pul/DIR được.

----------

garynguyen, luu

----------


## luu

Ý bác itanium7000 La march 3 phải đc build dựa theo các hãng công nghiệp Chu các hãng kg build dựa trên march3. Lỗi ở em hỏi hơi dở người đo bác. Thanks ae đã góp ý và đong góp kinh nghiệm. Rất quí giá đôi với e ạ.

----------


## CKD

Xin lỗi mấy bác chứ... chẵng có thằng nào phải theo thằng nào. Chuẩn giao tiếp mấy cái này là chung. Nên dùng được hay không.. là thằng đó có giao tiếp kiểu đó hay không thôi?
Giao tiếp pulse/dir hay cw/ccw hay AB giờ không của riêng ai. Mấy vụ đó, chắc là giao tiếp tiêu chuẩn.

Còn mấy thiết bị chạy mạng.. thì phần lớn theo protocol riêng của hãng. Và phần nhiều là chẵng thằng nào chơi với thằng nào. Tất nhiên, có những giao tiếp đã thành chuẩn phổ thông thì khác.

Và.. giờ đồ công nghiệp phần nhiều chạy giao tiếp "mạng" (gọi chung cho mấy cái loại giao tiếp theo gói dữ liệu, từ rs232/485, can.. v.v...) vì nó có nhiều ưu điểm trong điều khiển.

Trong tương lai gần... Mach4 sẽ có giao tiếp mạng.

----------

Gamo, garynguyen, luu, Luyến

----------


## luu

Cảm ơn đệ.

----------


## Trần Hiệp

Quan tâm mấy cái hộp số, chủ thớt mật thư cái, ko có địa chỉ hay số dd để ll j cả, hoặc bác nháy vào số 0989 219 662 e với
 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

> em mới nhận đc 3 bộ mi nhon của bác chủ, hàng đẹp, e cần giữ 1 bộ cất tủ còn 2 bộ bác nào hốt thì hốt giúp e, bộ này hành trình tầm hơn 20mm chút, nhìn rất là phê, e nhác chụp hình, xin phép lấy lại hình của bác chủ :
> Đính kèm 26419Đính kèm 26420Đính kèm 26421Đính kèm 26422
> giá 2 con là 350k nhé ( bán giá gốc rồi các bác nhé).
> 
> Thanks


cụ nào mua bộ này của bác chủ em xin thông báo tin vui luôn hé. Con motor chạy step/dir ngon lành:

----------

garynguyen, secondhand, thuhanoi

----------


## khangscc

> cụ nào mua bộ này của bác chủ em xin thông báo tin vui luôn hé. Con motor chạy step/dir ngon lành:


Cụ biết đấu nối ko, chỉ em với

----------


## garynguyen

Em update cái: 
HMI proface như hình, cảm ứng tốt, cable kết nối plc dài 5m. Khuyết điểm nhỏ là em nó có một vết cào nhẹ bên phải, nhưng không ảnh hưởng đến sự phục vụ của em nó. Giá ra đi là 1.5M. Thanks các bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> cụ nào mua bộ này của bác chủ em xin thông báo tin vui luôn hé. Con motor chạy step/dir ngon lành:


Làm cái hướng dẫn đi đồng chí

----------


## nicowando

> cụ nào mua bộ này của bác chủ em xin thông báo tin vui luôn hé. Con motor chạy step/dir ngon lành:


E cũng xin lót dép hóng bí cấp @@ 
Cụ ở HCM e qua mời càe ngay ah ....

----------


## garynguyen

nicowando: Cụ ý ở Đà Nẵng, cùng với cụ Thuhanoi, cụ ra Mỹ khê ới cụ ấy là hợp

----------


## CKD

@all
Về việc con trinamic pd-1021.
Nó thuộc dòng chuyên chạy mạng (rs485), có magnet encoder 10bit (1024 vị trí). Nhưng...
- Encoder chỉ dùng để check lỗi. Không phải closedloop. Theo hãng thì có thể closedloop nếu chạy mạng. Tức controller sẽ đọc vị trí từ encoder, sau đó ra lệnh hiệu chỉnh. Nếu chỉ đơn thuần chạy thì nó có chức năng check lỗi. Nếu phát hiện sai bước thì error & ngừng.
- nó có input step/dir nên chạy step/dir được. Config qua param 254. Tuy nhiên input của nó có lowpass filter. Do đó khã năng đáp ứng tần số khá thấp, lý thuyết chỉ 1.5-3khz. Nhưng test Ok ở 6khz, tần số cao hơn bắt đầu có vấn đề. Nếu nâng áp điều khiển lên max 28V, chắc có thể cải thiện được tẹo.
- thuộc dòng coolstep, nhưng test dòng ở mức 50% mà motor khá nóng.

Để chạy được step dir thế nào. Phải qua mấy bước thế này.
- reset về default.
- kết nối với software qua rs485.
- config enable step/dir qua param 254, giá trị 1,2 hoặc hơn.
- nhớ phải dùng lệnh sao lưu dữ liệu vào epprom, nếu không ngắt điện là trở lại bình thường.

Cụ nào rỗi làm cái review cụ thể tí ạ.

Cái clip sơ sơ về kết nối

----------

anhxco, Echchum, luu, secondhand, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

> @all
> Về việc con trinamic pd-1021.
> Nó thuộc dòng chuyên chạy mạng (rs485), có magnet encoder 10bit (1024 vị trí). Nhưng...
> - Encoder chỉ dùng để check lỗi. Không phải closedloop. Theo hãng thì có thể closedloop nếu chạy mạng. Tức controller sẽ đọc vị trí từ encoder, sau đó ra lệnh hiệu chỉnh. Nếu chỉ đơn thuần chạy thì nó có chức năng check lỗi. Nếu phát hiện sai bước thì error & ngừng.
> - nó có input step/dir nên chạy step/dir được. Config qua param 254. Tuy nhiên input của nó có lowpass filter. Do đó khã năng đáp ứng tần số khá thấp, lý thuyết chỉ 1.5-3khz. Nhưng test Ok ở 6khz, tần số cao hơn bắt đầu có vấn đề. Nếu nâng áp điều khiển lên max 28V, chắc có thể cải thiện được tẹo.
> - thuộc dòng coolstep, nhưng test dòng ở mức 50% mà motor khá nóng.
> 
> Để chạy được step dir thế nào. Phải qua mấy bước thế này.
> - reset về default.
> ...


cảm ơn cụ, nhờ cụ e có cái phần mềm dễ sử dụng  :Smile: 
Cụ CKD cho thông tin vậy là các cụ cũng có thể tự mò dần được rồi ạ, rảnh e làm cái hướng dẫn.
con motor của em là Cool step edci-28v24 (www.erae-tech.com), cụ ckd đưa cái link step trinamic , hóa ra 2 con này y chang nhau, vậy là cùng một chuồng mà sao 2 cty khác nhau hè.

----------


## CKD

Chắc nó oem thôi, con driver bên trong vẫn là trinamic.
Mấy con này là dòng coolstep mà sao nó nóng quá.

----------


## anhxco

> Chắc nó oem thôi, con driver bên trong vẫn là trinamic.
> Mấy con này là dòng coolstep mà sao nó nóng quá.


sao em chỉnh max current, chạy 20v, chỉ thấy ấm âm thôi cụ ạ.

----------


## garynguyen

Em úp cái cho máu

----------


## garynguyen

Update 02/11:
Nhôm đen size 30x90 dài 400. nhôm đẹp cho các bác làm bàn máy mini hoặc chế cháo linh tinh. Đơn giá: 75k/1 thanh, trên 10 thanh là 70k/thanh, mỗi thanh 1kg. Các bác ủng hộ em mua về gối đầu cũng ok . Thanks các bác!!

----------


## saudau

> Update 02/11:
> Nhôm đen size 30x90 dài 400. nhôm đẹp cho các bác làm bàn máy mini hoặc chế cháo linh tinh. Đơn giá: 75k/1 thanh, trên 10 thanh là 70k/thanh, mỗi thanh 1kg. Các bác ủng hộ em mua về gối đầu cũng ok . Thanks các bác!!


Bác cho hởi cái cạnh hông nó phẳng hay có ngấn vậy bác? Nếu phẳng mình lấy 4 cây nhôm nha.

----------


## garynguyen

@saudau: mỗi thanh có một vết phay nhỏ cạnh bên như hình, vết sậu cỡ 1mm thôi, nhìn kỹ mới thấy

----------


## saudau

Hơi tiếc, cái rãnh chút xíu đó nó có ảnh hưởng tí đến mưu đồ của mình như đã inbox cho bác. Bác thông cảm.

----------


## garynguyen

Update: 04/11 
cặp ray con lăn SRG25, hàng còn đẹp như hình, bi đũa chưa mất mát gì, dài 340, hành trình 110, phù hợp cho trục Z tải nặng, cả cặp nặng hơn 4kg, giá 800k. thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## hminhtq

ko xem đc hình ray bác ơi

----------

garynguyen

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cặp ray ngon quá, bác hminhtq ko lấy thì em lấy nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## hminhtq

không giống vs ray của e ạ bác chủ có 2 cặp như này ko ạ e cần 4 cây đồng bộ

----------


## garynguyen

Em còn một cặp size 20 nữa. Cũng hành trình cỡ này, ray con lăn, hàng mới

----------


## hung1706

dạ vậy òy bác hminhtq có lấy cặp ray 25 ở trên không ạ? Nếu ko lấy thì để em nhé, em có cây vitme htrinh vừa đẹp luôn. 
Bác Garynguyen có chính sách đổi hàng không ạ hehe

----------


## nicowando

> Update 02/11:
> Nhôm đen size 30x90 dài 400. nhôm đẹp cho các bác làm bàn máy mini hoặc chế cháo linh tinh. Đơn giá: 75k/1 thanh, trên 10 thanh là 70k/thanh, mỗi thanh 1kg. Các bác ủng hộ em mua về gối đầu cũng ok . Thanks các bác!!


Nhôm đẹp mà size lớn quá @@ .. Ko thì e mua về để đầu nằm :v

----------


## garynguyen

Update 10/11: 
+ Cặp ray con lăn đã về Tuyên Quang nhà bác Hminhtq. em còn cặp SHS25 block dài >110, Cặp dài 340, 4Block/cặp, còn rất đẹp, giá 800k. Bác nào quan tâm inbox em.
+ Mớ khởi hàng Hyundai rất đẹp cho bác nào trồng máy nhà mà chưa có điều kiện chơi hàng mới/xịn. Dòng khởi 12A, bảo vệ dòng 9-13A, cuộn dây 220V. Giá 100k/1; 180k/2; 80k/1 cho đơn hàng nhiều hơn 2. Thanks các bác

----------


## Ga con

E gạch cặp shs25 nhé bác.

Thanks.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

1 hộp 7 bộ thì giá bn bạn. inbox giá tốt mình lấy 7 cái

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà cà ri , ray con lăn 20 đâu rồi cho em tấm hình và kích thước , được em hốt luôn , đang có sở thích sưu tầm con lăn.

----------


## garynguyen

Em úp cái:
+ Lô khởi đã theo gã trai phố cổ rồi ạ
+@NamCNC: ray con lăn đó theo zai Phố Huế rồi bác 
+ @Gà con: E nhận gạch của bác, em công tác Thanh Hoá, cuối tuần về e gửi hình .Thanks bác
Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## elenercom

Đại za Gà Ri lại đi Thanh Hóa đánh bạc òi




> Em úp cái:
> + Lô khởi đã theo gã trai phố cổ rồi ạ
> +@NamCNC: ray con lăn đó theo zai Phố Huế rồi bác 
> + @Gà con: E nhận gạch của bác, em công tác Thanh Hoá, cuối tuần về e gửi hình .Thanks bác
> Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## lethutra82

Cai spindle collect bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## garynguyen

@lethutra82:Cái này em hết lâu rồi bác. Thanks bác

----------


## garynguyen

Emupdate cái ạ:
+ Driver Vexta rất đẹp của Vexta có mã như hình: Dòng 2A, Điện áp 24V, Vi bước đến 1/16, made in japan. Rất nhỏ, gọn phù hợp bác nào chế máy mini và siêu mini. Đi kèm là các động cơ size 57 của máy photocopy, 6 dây phù hợp driver, mấy con này moment tốt. Giá 200k/combo (1 driver + 1 động cơ) hoặc 800k nếu mua cả hình. Thanks các bác!

----------


## Duy Doan Minh

> Emupdate cái ạ:
> + Driver Vexta rất đẹp của Vexta có mã như hình: Dòng 2A, Điện áp 24V, Vi bước đến 1/16, made in japan. Rất nhỏ, gọn phù hợp bác nào chế máy mini và siêu mini. Đi kèm là các động cơ size 57 của máy photocopy, 6 dây phù hợp driver, mấy con này moment tốt. Giá 200k/combo (1 driver + 1 động cơ) hoặc 800k nếu mua cả hình. Thanks các bác!


Bác ơi, em mới học hỏi vào nghề định làm cái máy khắc lazer & mạch in mini, bác nhượng lại cho em nguyên bộ nhé. PM cho em địa chỉ hoặc tài khoản của bác vô số 0903709788.
Nếu bác ở Q9 TPHCM thì mời bác chầu cà phê luôn.
Thanks.

----------


## garynguyen

Update: mớ driver nhỏ xinh và motor theo lão khangscc, về lão test chạy 2000rpm mới ghê
  + Bàn T kích thước 100x300x25 như hình, màu vàng vàng là do nó phục vụ nhiều nên vậy, lau đi đẹp ngay. Giá 400k. Thanks các bác!

----------


## Khoa C3

Em lấy cái bàn nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

nhanh như tia chớp , giá còn rẻ hơn Ql1 tui mua nữa

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Cụ Khoa C3 chậm chân hơn lão biết tuốt roài. Nó về nhà lão ấy phục vụ lão ngay khi đăng

----------


## khangscc

> Update: mớ driver nhỏ xinh và motor theo lão khangscc, về lão test chạy 2000rpm mới ghê
>   + Bàn T kích thước 100x300x25 như hình, màu vàng vàng là do nó phục vụ nhiều nên vậy, lau đi đẹp ngay. Giá 400k. Thanks các bác!


Đính chính là tốc độ 2000rpm, gia tốc 500, với gia tốc 50 chạy 3000rpm vô tư nha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  tốc độ chỉ mang tính minh họa thôi

----------


## garynguyen

em úp cái đầu tuần:
+ Hai động cơ servo 100w, động cơ của driver Mr-j2s-10A, có thắng từ, có khớp nối 6-8. Hàng đẹp không chê được, mấy cái màu vàng, tím là do nhựa nó bóng nó phản xạ ánh sáng. Giá lên đường là 400k/1 em, mua hai em là 750K
+ Bơm dầu bôi trơn chạy bằng khí nén hàng đẹp như hình, bác nào tra mã phát là ra. Giá ra đi là 250k
Thanks các bác quan tâm!

----------


## garynguyen

Bơm hơi dầu bôi trơn bác Led Ngọc Hân gạch ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này không phải bơm dầu , nó chỉ có việc tạo ra sương dầu ( mist oil ) lẫn chung với khí nén để dùng cho các khu vực hoạt động khí nén cần bôi trơn thôi ạ , chứ không phải nó đẩy dầu phọt ra đâu .

bộ này gồm 2 chi tiết , phía trước là van điều áp , phía sau là bình tạo mist oil .

----------

garynguyen, Ledngochan, thuhanoi

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks bác Nam, em hiểu nó vậy nhưng ko biết gọi nó như thế nào, chứ bơm dầu chuẩn mực phải như cái trước em bán cho bác Tốt đỏ. Bác Ngọc Hân hủy gạch cái bơm đó

----------


## hungmtcn

Cho e lấy 2 động cơ mitsu bác nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## thuhanoi

> ........em hiểu nó vậy nhưng ko biết gọi nó như thế nào, chứ bơm dầu chuẩn mực phải như cái trước em bán cho bác Tốt đỏ. Bác Ngọc Hân hủy gạch cái bơm đó


Bác Ngochan hủy, mình lấy nhé, free ship nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks các bác. Bơm hơi dầu gã trai phố Huế đã lấy

----------


## garynguyen

+ Lười nghiên cứu em để lại cho bác nào 2 con motor có sẵn driver của Schneider electric, có mã trên thân cho các bác tra, có sẵn cable kết nối công COM cho tập lái, cái này hãng nó support tốt. Con nhỏ moment 1NM, con lớn 1.6Nm, hai con cỡ hơn 2kg. Giá 150k/2 con
+ Khớp nối mềm: Khớp 6-8 thân to, có vẻ ngon, màu xanh, giá 200k/2. Khớp 10-14 là khớp lá, giá 200k/2. Khớp nhỏ là 5-6 tặng khi mua cả 4 cái to
Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## Gamo

Anh Gà Ry cho em đặt 2 con motor nhe

----------

garynguyen

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bác gà lẹ quá hà. :-). Em cũng thấy ham ham. :-)

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Mới CNC

các ông đều là thánh canh. tôi lần nào mò vào cũng bị hớ mí đau chứ lỵ.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks bác Gà mờ , thanks các bác  :Cool:

----------


## vufree

khớp 14-10 thấy 1 cái dạng lá thép, một cái dạng xoắn ốc mà phải không Bác?. Mình lấy 1 cái đạng lá thép nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

> khớp 14-10 thấy 1 cái dạng lá thép, một cái dạng xoắn ốc mà phải không Bác?. Mình lấy 1 cái đạng lá thép nhé.


Hai cái đó giống nhau, góc chụp ảnh nghiêng nên nó vậy

----------

buuck

----------


## vufree

vậy Mình lấy 2 cái nhé. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Trực đêm buồn quá em úp cái:
+ Hai cái động cơ bác Gà mờ lấy, bác Vufree gạch hai cái khớp nối 10-14. Còn hai khớp xịn 6-8 chắc giá cao quá nênchả bác nào dòm ngó đến, hai cái này hỏi mọi người bảo rất ngon, em freeship luôn. Thanks các bác!
+ Em bán tiếp: 
- Cặp bát gắn cho động cơ servo 200w-400w, phay chuẩn, đẹp màu xám, em ko nhìn thấy vết hàn ở góc vuông, giá bao ship thường là 110k/cái, 200k/cả hai. Bác nào phay và làm bát được như nó chắc đắt hơn nhiều (Cái này em ưu tiên cho bác nào mua servo bên dưới)
- Con động cơ 5 pha của autonic mã như hình, có giảm tốc 1:5, nhìn còn đẹp: M566-G5. Giá bao ship thường là 120k
- Bộ vi chỉnh góc quay, có thể quay 360 độ, đường kính chỗ có vạch chia là D90, trên hình có 1 panme, nhưng em đã lắp đủ hai panme đối diện nhau. Hàng còn đẹp giá 200k bao ship thường.
Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Em còn vài bộ servo MR-J2S-20A và 10A hàng bao đẹp cho bác nào làm cnc mini và cnc laser. Driver và động cơ tháo máy trực tiếp, không vết trầy xước, đầy đủ cable động lực và cable encoder + 2 giắc 20 chân nữa cho I/O. Hàng này là hàng đẹp, ít gặp, em muốn mua được thì phải mua nhiều nên dư  cần cho ở đợ bớt, bác nào đang lắp máy hoặc có dự định lắp máy thì ủng hộ em.
Đơn giá (không bao ship):
+ Bộ 200w giá 2.6 triệu với loại không có phanh từ, 2.7 triệu với loại có phanh từ, mua 2 bộ trở lên được tặng 2 bát lắp motor chuẩn cho nó ở trên, hoặc giảm 100k/bộ
+ Bộ 100w giá 1.4 triệu với loại không có phanh từ, 1.5 triệu với loại có phanh từ, mua hai bộ trở lên được giảm: 150k/2 bộ, 200k/3 bộ
Các vấn đề thông tin thêm các bác vui lòng pm/ zalo cho em . Thanks các bác!

Đính kèm 28235
Đính kèm 28236

----------


## buuck

Hi, bac garynguyen, minh quan tam bo serv Mr-j2s-2a, bac cho dia chi minh qua lay.

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh,
Cho em đăng ký lấy 2 cái này
"- Con động cơ 5 pha của autonic mã như hình, có giảm tốc 1:5, nhìn còn đẹp: M566-G5. Giá bao ship thường là 120k

- Bộ vi chỉnh góc quay, có thể quay 360 độ, đường kính chỗ có vạch chia là D90, trên hình có 1 panme, nhưng em đã lắp đủ hai panme đối diện nhau. Hàng còn đẹp giá 200k bao ship thường."

Em ở TPHCM, anh cho em số tài khoản và số điện thoại để em chuyển tiền.

----------


## huuminhsh

> - Bộ vi chỉnh góc quay, có thể quay 360 độ, đường kính chỗ có vạch chia là D90, trên hình có 1 panme, nhưng em đã lắp đủ hai panme đối diện nhau. Hàng còn đẹp giá 200k bao ship thường.


còn cái này không bác ship cho em tới 7a/91 thành thái p14,q10 nhé

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks các bác quan tâm. Em nhận gạch theo thứ tự tin nhắn và cuộc gọi ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Úi, không có hình mục servo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Chỉ còn hai bộ 200w, một bộ có phanh, một bộ không có phành, mua tặng bát bắt động cơ. Thanks

----------


## Tuancoi

Lấy con motor bước autonics nhé

----------


## garynguyen

Hai mạch điều khiển động cơ bước TB6560AHQ và một cái driver của Leahshine xinh xinh bên cạnh. Giá 150k

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Hai mạch điều khiển động cơ bước TB6560AHQ và một cái driver của Leahshine xinh xinh bên cạnh. Giá 150k


Lấy cái này nhé.....

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks các bác quan tâm: Hai cái bo mạch có con TB6560AHQ và con driver của Leadshine lão Bóng mây qua thềm gọi điện lấy ngay khi đăng, lão ấy có hai con IC bị tèo, mua về thay.

----------


## garynguyen

Biến tần Delta như hình, hàng có chút bẩn, bác nào về chịu khó vệ sinh xíu. Giá 400k

----------


## garynguyen

Lẻ con động cơ 400w nên em mang đi bán. Động cơ và khớp nối 10-14 đẹp không tỳ vết, giá 800k cho em đi ở đợ. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh, như em đã nhắn tin, em lấy cái biến tần nhé.
Em ở TPHCM, anh cho em stk để em chuyển tiền nhé.
Sdt em: 01657588 ba chín chín.

----------


## trongnghia091

Bộ vi chỉnh góc quay, có thể quay 360 độ của bạn còn không nếu còn thì để lại cho mình nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Cái này Nico nguyen lấy rồi nhé bác

----------


## garynguyen

Driver Md5-hf14 của Autonic, dòng này chỉnh vi bước chạy tốt với cả các mã của vexta, điện áp 220v tiện dụng. Giá 400k. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## minhhung999

E lấy cái driver nhe. Nhắn zalo a rồi đó

----------


## elenercom

Bán rẻ hơn ở ngoài bãi. Bái phục





> Driver Md5-hf14 của Autonic, dòng này chỉnh vi bước chạy tốt với cả các mã của vexta, điện áp 220v tiện dụng. Giá 400k. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## thuhanoi

> Driver Md5-hf14 của Autonic, dòng này chỉnh vi bước chạy tốt với cả các mã của vexta, điện áp 220v tiện dụng. Giá 400k. Thanks các bác quan tâm


Thích món này mà bay mất rồi

----------


## nicowando

> Driver Md5-hf14 của Autonic, dòng này chỉnh vi bước chạy tốt với cả các mã của vexta, điện áp 220v tiện dụng. Giá 400k. Thanks các bác quan tâm


Ây da , 220 ngon ah ...

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Gần tết rồi, em chủ động clear hàng với giá gốc em mua được, mua rẻ thì em thanh lý rẻ, những dự án chậm trễ em clear hết! Thanhks các bác quan tâm

----------


## garynguyen

Thanh lý cây vít me của dự án CNC1325 của em: Vít me 2510 như hình, chiều dài 148cm, hành trình cỡ 126-127cm, có gối fk20 như hình, có chút lắc ngang, đặc trưng của vít me, không rơ chiều dọc, hàng đẹp phù hợp máy cnc1325. Giá 1050k không bao ship


// Đã nhận gạch

----------


## garynguyen

Ray:
+ Ray SHS15 dài 340mm, hành trình 180 max, con trượt đủ bi và rất đẹp, n ặng cỡ 2kg, ố lượng 3 cặp. Giá 400k/cặp
+ Ray con lăn THK SRG15 dài 310mm, hành trình max 150mm, con trượt đẹp,  đủ bi , nặng cỡ 2kg, số lượng 4 cặp. Giá 400k/cặp
+ Ray SHS15 dài cỡ 220mm, hành trình 60mm, tình trạng đẹp, giá 200k cho bác nào lấy 4 con trượt.
+ Vít me 1602 C3 hành trình 100mm, giá 100k/thanh, mua kèm một cặp ray thì giảm 50k
Giá trên không bao gồm phí ship, mua 1,2 cặp không bao ship, mua 3 cặp trở lên bao ship thường mọi miền tổ quốc. Các vấn đề khác các báclieen hệ với em. Thanks các bác
// Đã nhận gạch toàn bộ ( không phải gạch Tàu)

----------


## secondhand

Gạch 1 cặp ray shs15 dài 340mm

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Ray:
> + Ray SHS15 dài 340mm, hành trình 180 max, con trượt đủ bi và rất đẹp, nặng cỡ 2kg, ố lượng 3 cặp. Giá 400k/cặp
> + Ray con lăn THK SRG15 dài 310mm, hành trình max 150mm, con trượt đẹp, đủ bi , nặng cỡ 2kg, số lượng 4 cặp. Giá 400k/cặp
> + Ray SHS15 dài cỡ 220mm, hành trình 60mm, tình trạng đẹp, giá 200k cho bác nào lấy 4 con trượt.
> + Vít me 1602 C3 hành trình 100mm, giá 100k/thanh, mua kèm một cặp ray thì giảm 50k
> Giá trên không bao gồm phí ship, mua 1,2 cặp không bao ship, mua 3 cặp trở lên bao ship thường mọi miền tổ quốc. Các vấn đề khác các báclieen hệ với em. Thanks các bác


bác cho e gạch 1 cặp ray SHS15 dài 340mm nhé.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Ray SHS15 dài 340mm đã hết : minhphuc, secondhand, anhtran gạch; vít me bước 2 đã có gạch hết. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## Minh Phúc

> Update: Ray SHS15 dài 340mm đã hết : minhphuc, secondhand, anhtran gạch; vít me bước 2 đã có gạch hết. Thanks các bác quan tâm


bác garynguyen ở HN phải ko ạ, bác cho e xin địa chỉ vs.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy 4 cặp THK SRG15 nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update: 
+ Cặp ray SHS15 dài 220, hành trình 60, nếu bỏ một con trượt thì hành trình 120 bằng hành trình của vít me 1605, vít me 1605 gối 10, cốt nối 8mm, giá 300k/combo.
+ Lọc nhiễu TDK dòng 20A 250V như hình, giá 100k tặng kèm lọc nhiễu 5A
+ Mấy bộ counter và timer, điều khiển nhiệt độ cho nhà nghèo, giá 150k/3, thêm 50k được thêm hai cái SSR dòng 10A xịn và 1 cái đểu của Tàu  :Smile:

----------


## legiao

Mình lấy combo ray+vítme 300k lọc nhiểu 20A nhé bác sáng chuyển lúa nhé

----------


## emptyhb

Em đăng ký mấy cái timer nhé!

----------


## legiao

Chuyển rồi bác hàng gửi về địa chỉ lê bá giao 164 đường huỳnh minh thạnh.khu phố xóm rẩy.tt phước bửu.H xuyên mộc.tỉnh BR VT số đt 0975661008 gửi chậm nhé bác

----------


## garynguyen

Em up cái:  Các món hàng: ray, vít me, bộ điều khiển,  lọc nhiều.. đã bán. Còn mấy ngày nữa làn noen và năm mới, em sales off các mặt hàng còn lại của tin đăng bán. (  :Embarrassment:  Một số bác chưa nhận được xin thông cảm giúp em, mấy bữa này ngày đẹp em toàn đám cưới thôi, nên em gửi chậm một vài ngày; thanks)
+ 02 bộ ac servo Mr-J2s-20A, hàng đẹp như mới, một động cơ có phanh, một không có, hàng đẹp long lanh như mới, giá chung giảm còn 2.4 triệu / bộ, mua hà bộ free ship hoặc gime thêm 100k  :Cool: 
+ Khớp nối 9-10 như hình ( D26, L32) , giá 80k/1, 150k/2, 200k/3, 300k/5, 500k/10, mua 10 bonus thêm phí ship. 
Thanks các bác quan tâm



//Em khuyến mãi đến hết 24/12

----------


## khangscc

ông gà ri chuyển hàng cho mình chưa nhể

----------


## Diyodira

> Em up cái:  Các món hàng: ray, vít me, bộ điều khiển,  lọc nhiều.. đã bán. Còn mấy ngày nữa làn noen và năm mới, em sales off các mặt hàng còn lại của tin đăng bán. (  Một số bác chưa nhận được xin thông cảm giúp em, mấy bữa này ngày đẹp em toàn đám cưới thôi, nên em gửi chậm một vài ngày; thanks)
> + 02 bộ ac servo Mr-J2s-20A, hàng đẹp như mới, một động cơ có phanh, một không có, hàng đẹp long lanh như mới, giá chung giảm còn 2.4 triệu / bộ, mua hà bộ free ship hoặc gime thêm 100k 
> + Khớp nối 9-10 như hình ( D26, L32) , giá 80k/1, 150k/2, 200k/3, 300k/5, 500k/10, mua 10 bonus thêm phí ship. 
> Thanks các bác quan tâm


Gach 10 cái nha bác.
Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Đính kèm 29479
Đính kèm 29480




Em bán module thu thập dữ liệu của Avantech kết nối trực tiếp máy tính qua cổng usb mà ko cần nguồn ngoài, cái này avantech support đến tạn răng cho người dùng, các bác đọc user manual sẽ thấy rõ. Tình trạng như hình, giá 200k cho một em  ngoại hình ko đẹp. Thanks các bác!

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái này mình hốt nhé. không tìm thấy sdt của bác  :Frown: . Bác nhắn em 09 35 39 31 37 nhé

----------


## garynguyen

Bác tuanlm chậm hơn bác Phước Sơn ở quận 1 roài. Thanks bác

----------


## garynguyen

Mấy cái đồng hồ so của Mitutoyo mã 543-400BS. Giá 500k/1 cái. Mua nhiều hơn một cái free ship. Thanks các bác

----------


## anhxco

> Mấy cái đồng hồ so của Mitutoyo mã 543-400BS. Giá 500k/1 cái. Mua nhiều hơn một cái free ship. Thanks các bác


Em lấy 1 cái đủ đồ nghề phía bên phải nhé bác Gary

----------


## Daedelus

Bên bác có con HMI nào ko bác Lợi, e Hiệp hôm trước mua của bác con Mitsu 400w vs Hộp số đây, h phát sinh thêm :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## baole

Mình có con HMI Schneider XBTGT 5230 10inch, bác lấy ko mình để lại

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Mấy cái đồng hồ điện từ trên em đã bán
Nhà có mấy cặp ray nhỏ cho dựng máy mini: 
+ Ray SHS15 dài 220mm, hành trình cỡ 6cm do con trượt rất dài, giá 250k/cặp, mua hai cặp 450k
+ Ray IKO MHS15 dài 260mm, hành trình 150mm, con trượt đủ bi, dùng tốt. Giá 300k/cặp, mua 2 cặp giá 275k/cặp, mua hơn 2 cặp giá 250k/cặp
+ Ray IKO MHS20 dài 260mm, hành trình 110mm, giống hệt ray MHS15 nhưng bản 20, giá 400k/cặp
+ Vít me 1602 C3z hành trình 110mm, dùng gối bk12, cốt khớp mềm 10mm như mấy bài pót của em ở trên, giá 100k/1 cây. Mua kèm ray trượt ở trên thành combo mini. Thanks các bác

----------


## Mới CNC

Tạm Gạch cây vitme. Bác cho xem cái hình với nhé. Sẽ xem còn lấy thêm gì nữa không. Đuôi 696 nt cho bác nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

+ Đồng hồ so 0.001mm như hình, giá 500k. Thanks các bác

----------


## daomanh_hung

hai cặp ray bên phải thông số sao bác,ko thấy ghi?

----------


## legiao

Nhận hàng mà kg có lọc nhiểu 5A như bác chủ nói.sao sao vậy ta

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây iko mhs20 dài 260 phải 1 bên 1 rãnh không bác. Cho mình hình chụp bên hông nó vô zalo nhe

----------


## khangscc

Hàng của em có quá cảnh sang lào ko mà gần 2 tuần rồi còn chưa thấy đâu vậy cụ

----------


## anhxco

> em mới nhận đc 3 bộ mi nhon của bác chủ, hàng đẹp, e cần giữ 1 bộ cất tủ còn 2 bộ bác nào hốt thì hốt giúp e, bộ này hành trình tầm hơn 20mm chút, nhìn rất là phê, e nhác chụp hình, xin phép lấy lại hình của bác chủ :
> Đính kèm 26419Đính kèm 26420Đính kèm 26421Đính kèm 26422
> giá 2 con là 350k nhé ( bán giá gốc rồi các bác nhé).
> 
> Thanks


Mượn topic bác chủ chút. Đang túng, e còn 1 bộ như trên cần bán, giá 199k, bác nào cần ới e nhé.
Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

> Nhận hàng mà kg có lọc nhiểu 5A như bác chủ nói.sao sao vậy ta


Như đã nhắn tin vào zalo cho bác cho so suất này, e sẽ gửi bù( thanh toán phí ship) các món khác tặng kèm vào bưu phẩm một vài ngày tới. Thanks bác ủng hộ

----------


## garynguyen

Em update: 
-  Đồng hồ so thông dụng 2046s, hàng như hình, giá 200k
- Khớp nối inox nặng và mềm 14-16. D32,l41. Hàng như hình. Giá 200k.
Mua khớp nối và đồng hồ free ship. Thanks các bác quan tâm!

----------


## huyquynhbk

Hehe e lấy cái đồng hồ nhé a

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update: 
Khớp nối 15-19, D55, L78 thịt thà nhiều cho các bác thoải mái xẻ, khớp này của Hàn vì em thấy chữ tiếng Hàn trên miếng nhựa
Giá Đã bán

----------


## garynguyen

Em bonus cái hình cho thấy khớp nó lớn thế nào, mấy cái khớp này của servo 750w và vít me 25 là xinh, bác nào xài kích thước khác nh ư sau hộp giảm tốc, động cơ lớn hơn... có thể móc cho lỗ to ra, nó có thể lỗ đến 25. Ngày trước em cần cái khớp 14-25 mà phải đặt 700k của bọn tàu làm. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Collect tiện rut như hình, giá 120k

----------


## garynguyen

+ 5 cây dao tiện, cán 8mm, giá 100k
+ Mớ nam châm lắp cánh tủ điện hút manh,100k
Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

+ Loadcell đẹp ko tỳ vết, 150k.thanks

----------


## hungmtcn

Gary cho a lấy mấy con dao tiện nhé

----------


## garynguyen

Bán rồi anh ơi

----------


## garynguyen

Em có cặp giò Ngọc T rinh , bác nào là fan của em ấy thì rinh nó về, kích thước ngang 90 sâu 80 cao 260, dày thì 10-12 gì đó em quên. tình trạng như hình, không một vết xước, nặng gần 4kg gì đó. Giá 450 cho một em xinh đẹp

----------


## elenercom

nhà ông nầy nuôi nhiều Ngọc Tờ Rinh quá

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cụ nào U7x hốt về là bao khỏe luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nicowando

sỡ hữu Ngọc Trinh , toàn đại ja

----------


## garynguyen

Quên mất nhiều bác hỏi cặp giò, giá cả cặp là 450k nhé. Nhà còn nhiều hàng đẹp ngắm tết. Cụ nào cần thì pm em mang về nó phục vụ, hàng đẹp nên giá cũng ko đẹp, em chả vội cho nó đi ở bằng mọi giá   Thanks các bác

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Quên mất nhiều bác hỏi cặp giò, giá cả cặp là 450k nhé. Nhà còn nhiều hàng đẹp ngắm tết. Cụ nào cần thì pm em mang về nó phục vụ, hàng đẹp nên giá cũng ko đẹp, em chả vội cho nó đi ở bằng mọi giá   Thanks các bác


không hiểu bác chủ bán cả cặp là như thế nào nhể

----------


## luu

Gửi Anh cặp chân Ngoc trinh nha e. (450k/ cặp ?)

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

> Gửi Anh cặp chân Ngoc trinh nha e. (450k/ cặp ?)


Bác Luu chậm hơn lão Advip roài. Thanks bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Gửi hàng mình chưa zdaayj  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## plasticman

> Emupdate cái ạ:
> + Driver Vexta rất đẹp của Vexta có mã như hình: Dòng 2A, Điện áp 24V, Vi bước đến 1/16, made in japan. Rất nhỏ, gọn phù hợp bác nào chế máy mini và siêu mini. Đi kèm là các động cơ size 57 của máy photocopy, 6 dây phù hợp driver, mấy con này moment tốt. Giá 200k/combo (1 driver + 1 động cơ) hoặc 800k nếu mua cả hình. Thanks các bác!
> Đính kèm 27453
> Đính kèm 27454
> Đính kèm 27455
> Đính kèm 27456


Xin Bác để cho em cả hình nếu còn hàng.
Cảm ơn Bác !

Mẫn_0937420021

----------


## luu

> + Đồng hồ so 0.001mm như hình, giá 500k. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 29605
> Đính kèm 29606


 Cải này còn thì gửi a nha e.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

@luu: Anh ơi cái này lão Nico lấy rồi anh

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Nhà có con logo như hình, giá 600k free ship mọi miền tổ quốc. Thanks

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Update: Nhà có con logo như hình, giá 600k free ship mọi miền tổ quốc. Thanks


Em gạch con này nhé bác

----------


## Nam CNC

còn cái bộ combo phía dưới kìa , quất luôn đi

----------


## Gamo

Bộ combo bên dưới giá cả thế nào hả bác chủ?

----------


## nicowando

Bộ combo đó lão ý mới lấy đó :

----------


## elenercom

Khoe hàng trá hình nhé

----------


## garynguyen

> Khoe hàng trá hình nhé


Đợi cái combo này và cái spindle từ trời nam cảm giác như cả năm ấy. Đam mê nó khổ quá

----------


## garynguyen

Logo đã theo chồng ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Hai bộ combo song sinh nặng gần 9kg/bộ, dài cỡ 400mm, rộng gần 160mm, trắng đẹp như Ngọc t-rinh, nguyên bản em nó được tháo từ máy của Hàn, mỗi bộ mang một cái giò như mấy pót trước của em. Hai bộ này mua về xếp hình cũng đẹp, mấy bác không có thời gian và đồ chế máy thì mua về chế cho nhanh lẹ, giảm thời gian chế tạo, mau chóng hoàn thành dự án. 
Thông số kỹ thuật:
+ Ray ssr15, bốn con trượt như mới, ray không rỉ, sáng bóng
+ Vít me 1205 chắc cỡ C5, trượt nhẹ, có sẵn bánh răng, dây đai, và bộ gá motor phí sau.
Đơn giá: 1450/combo, 2600k/hai combo. thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ combo hành trình 230mm

----------


## Nam CNC

tía nó , hết làm máy nữ trang rồi chứ hốt khỏi nghĩ  , 2 bộ này về làm khung cứng , phay kim loại màu ầm ầm luôn đó.... nếu nhìn không lầm thì visme của NSK , chắc là C3Z , bác chủ tháo 4 con ốc xem thử có đúng không ? ray SSR15 loại mới hơi bị ngon ( có đệm nhựa giữa 2 viên bi chạy siêu êm , chịu tải cao hơn SR 30% nếu nhớ không lầm ), nếu dùng làm XY cho C frame chịu tải đè xuống thì cứng vững tương đương SHS , tách riêng ra làm Z cho router kiểu gì cũng ngon .

----------

garynguyen

----------


## nicowando

Nó mà bước 1 là e hốt rồi đại ca nam maỉa ^^

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks các bác quan tâm, hàng đã theo một zai đẹp ngay sau khi đăng ạ, ông chủ mới cũng nuôi nhiều gái đẹp nên rinh em nó cho có anh có em

----------


## GOHOME

> Bộ combo hành trình 230mm


Gạch nhé , gửi em cái địa chỉ vào 0936211845 .
Tks

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Mới CNC

> Update: Hai bộ combo song sinh nặng gần 9kg/bộ, dài cỡ 400mm, rộng gần 160mm, trắng đẹp như Ngọc t-rinh, nguyên bản em nó được tháo từ máy của Hàn, mỗi bộ mang một cái giò như mấy pót trước của em. Hai bộ này mua về xếp hình cũng đẹp, mấy bác không có thời gian và đồ chế máy thì mua về chế cho nhanh lẹ, giảm thời gian chế tạo, mau chóng hoàn thành dự án. 
> Thông số kỹ thuật:
> + Ray ssr15, bốn con trượt như mới, ray không rỉ, sáng bóng
> + Vít me 1205 chắc cỡ C5, trượt nhẹ, có sẵn bánh răng, dây đai, và bộ gá motor phí sau.
> Đơn giá: 1450/combo, 2600k/hai combo. thanks các bác!


T 2 bộ này mà thiết kế bắt lên nhau thành combo XY vuông góc sẵn thì tốt quá. tui là tui hốt ngay. cơ mà lười chế nên...

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update: 
Bộ combo XY tháo từ máy của Hàn Quốc 
Thông số : 
+ Nặng khoảng 23-24 kg, full nhôm, hành trình 190x310mm
+ Vít me 1510, ray 15 của Hàn Quốc, có sẵn đủ 6 cảm biến, khớp nối 6-10 chịu lực, động cơ như hình
Đơn giá: 3750k cho cả combo và motor. Thanks các bác

----------


## HĐình Tâm

E gạch bộ xy nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Nam CNC

ngon quá đi...... còn cái gì nữa không vậy ? lôi hết ra đi cho đỡ thèm.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## elenercom

Nghe thiên hạ đồn đại cụ Gả ri này có mấy bộ kiểu nằm đè lên nhau đẹp lắm. Sâu hàng đê bác chủ

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update: bộ combo XY tháo từ máy sản xuất camera cho điện thoại di động của Hàn quốc
Thông số: 
+ Hành trình 220x230mm, hai trục phay từ nhôm khối, em chưa cân nặng, cỡ 20kg hơn gì đó. Nhìn chất
+ Vít me 1203 cỡ C3 gì đó, ray ssr15, khớp nối xịn size 6.35x8, tình trạng ray sáng bóng, vít me không vấp, quay nhẹ
+ Đầy đủ hai cảm biến hành trình, động cơ có mã như hình
Đơn giá 4050k cho một combo chính xác cao, bác nào có nhu cầu cứ gạch giúp em, nếu bác trước vỡ gạch em tự động liên hệ với bác sau. Hàng  chuẩn nên chúc các bác bắt nó cày cuốc được nhiều thóc. Thanks các bác!

----------

khangscc

----------


## huuminhsh

ngon bá cháy .có ecoder đằng sau nữa chứ .thèm quá

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Ray ssr15 nhé các bác!

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ này ngon nè ... cho tui cái xác nhận visme bi C3Z hay KX của THK thì tui lấy

----------

garynguyen

----------


## luu

gạch sau pác namcnc

----------

garynguyen

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> gạch sau pác namcnc


Chuyển tiền trước bác nam

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông này là người mua sao mà nhặng xị lên thế , chủ thớt xác nhận giúp 1 cái nè.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Ông này là người mua sao mà nhặng xị lên thế , chủ thớt xác nhận giúp 1 cái nè.


Nhặng xị là sao bác. Câu này lần đầu nghe, ông gà ry mới đăng lên alo cho ông luôn rồi. Em bận quá ko comment trên này đc, mấy bác phải thông cảm chủ thớt

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks các bác quan tâm, em gọi điện cho bác Namcnc rồi, mong bác ấy thông cảm và bác ấy đã ok, bộ này em xác nhận là bác Cùi bắp tiên sinh đặt gạch và chuyển cọc ngay khi đăng ạ, lỗi do em không update ngay

----------


## garynguyen

Update:
Bộ combo nhôm XY đến từ châu Phi có gốc tháo từ máy của Hàn quốc
Thông số: 
+ Hành trình 360x320mm, nặng cỡ 32-34kg hơn gì đó. Nhìn đẹp
+ Ray Iko20 và Iko15, Vít me 1610, tình trạng ray tốt, vít me rất đẹp có thanh che vít me, không vấp, quay nhẹ
+ Đầy đủ 6 cảm biến hành trình, có động cơ servo sigma1 loại 200w và 300w chuẩn zin. Máng cable loại 320 R37, có đủ máng cable
Đơn giá 170k/kg ( ~33kg *170k =5610K) cho một combo đen xì, motor zin và khớp nối 10-14 giá tổng là 9.8 triệu -  bộ motor và driver bao đẹp như mới
 Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Panme 0.001mm  -  Phạm vi đo: 25mm. Giá 350k. Thanks các bác!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình lây panme bį gāy này nhe

----------


## nicowando

Bác Giang dậy chi sớm vậy ^^

----------


## elenercom

Hàng này chắc đi lao động ở châu Phi về, đen thùi lùi. Nhưng mà đen giòn đen đẹp

----------


## garynguyen

Update: 
Combo XY hành trình 170x170mm siêu mini đúng nghĩa như hình, Hai động vexta có driver và cable dài 3m, bộ trượt IKO bước 10mm, giống kích thước của KR26, Cấu trúc như vậy nhưng cứng ngắc. Cả bộ như hình giá 1250k. Thanks các bác!

----------


## nicowando

> Update: 
> Combo XY hành trình 170x170mm siêu mini đúng nghĩa như hình, Hai động vexta có driver và cable dài 3m, bộ trượt IKO bước 10mm, giống kích thước của KR26, Cấu trúc như vậy nhưng cứng ngắc. Cả bộ như hình giá 1250k. Thanks các bác!


quá đẹp lun gary , cớ sao bước 10 nhĩ :3 :Confused:

----------


## sontnt

Mình lấy combo xy 170x170 nha bác. Thanks

----------

garynguyen

----------


## baole

> Mình lấy combo xy 170x170 nha bác. Thanks


nếu bác sontnt ko lấy thì đén lượt em nha

----------

garynguyen

----------


## khangscc

> Bác Giang dậy chi sớm vậy ^^


Bác ấy chưa ngủ thôi

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Bác chủ có combo z nào hành trình 100-150mm ko ạ

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update:
+  Bộ combo 170x170 đã đóng gói chờ chuyển đến ở đợ nhà lão Sơn TNT ( cha này buốn thuốc nổ TNT cạnh nhà lão NamCNC)
+ Còn bộ combo đen Châu phi - em free ship chậm mọi miền tổ quốc cho bác nào mạnh dạn chốt cọc đơn hàng trước tết, các combo khác đều đã có chủ
Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## garynguyen



----------


## garynguyen

Combo XY hành trình 140x310mm tháo từ máy của Hàn Quốc 
Thông số: 
+ Nặng 21kg, khung nhôm profile chuyên dụng cứng vững mặc dù phần trên có hai con trượt, mặt sau phẳng có thể bắt ốc ngay
+ Vít me 1610, gối BK12, cốt khớp mềm D=10mm, Ray ABBA 15 có kích thước ray và kích thước lỗ ốc trên con trượt như HSR15 - Ray vít me còn đẹp như hình
+ Mặt bích động cơ chuẩn motor step size 56 ( PK569, M569...)
+ Đầy đủ 4 cảm biến giới hạn
Đơn giá 150k/kg ( tương đương 21*150=3150k/combo xy)
Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Update thêm:
+ Mua hai combo ghép lại thành một máy CNC 310x310x140, lúc đó một bô combo làm xz, một bộ một trục làm Y, dư một bộ một trục hành trình 140mm. Khi đó lấy hai con trượt của combo 140mm lắp cho trục Z. Trục Z ray dài 280mm, với 2 con trượt một bên (4 con trượt cả trục)  thì hành trình vẫn còn 140mm đảm bảo cứng vững, phần vít me còn lại và khung combo có thể tái bán.
+ Giá trị trường linh kiện cnc hiện tại áp dụng cho combo xy như sau:  Ray 1 cặp đẹp  520mm 4 con trượt là 550k, cặp 28cm hai con trượt là 250k, vít me 1610 hành trình 140mm có giá 250k, vít me 1610 hành trình 310mm giá 400k, gối BK12 có hai cái tổng là 400k, lắp combo inox304 nặng 1.5kg là 150k, ốc 66 con là 50k, cảm biến 50k, còn lại cỡ 15kg nhôm là 15*70k/kg ( nhôm bãi)=1050k. *total : 3150k.*
+Mua combo XY có thể mua thêm các bộ động cơ autonic như hình dưới. Đơn giá là 500k/bộ ( driver + motor +khớp nối mềm chịu lực 8-10)
Thanks các bác quan tâm! mọi chi tiết gạch ngói các bác ném qua nhà em pm/zalo: GaryNguyen 0938575368

----------

tiinicat

----------


## garynguyen

Đính kèm 31068
Update.: Đồng hồ đo áp suất khí điện tử 0-1Mpa (Áp suất khí nén, không phải chân không)
Giá 150k/1; 250k/2; 600k/5; 1100k/10. Thanks các bác!

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cho em gạch 2 bộ autonic
Thứ 2 bác em lấy ở cầu thăng long nhé

----------


## phuongmd

Giờ mới biết ông em nhiều hàng đẹp quá.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## manipul

> Update:
> Bộ combo nhôm XY đến từ châu Phi có gốc tháo từ máy của Hàn quốc
> Thông số: 
> + Hành trình 360x320mm, nặng cỡ 32-34kg hơn gì đó. Nhìn đẹp
> + Ray Iko20 và Iko15, Vít me 1610, tình trạng ray tốt, vít me rất đẹp có thanh che vít me, không vấp, quay nhẹ
> + Đầy đủ 6 cảm biến hành trình, có động cơ servo sigma1 loại 200w và 300w chuẩn zin. Máng cable loại 320 R37, có đủ máng cable
> Đơn giá 170k/kg ( ~33kg *170k =5610K) cho một combo đen xì, motor zin và khớp nối 10-14 giá tổng là 9.8 triệu -  bộ motor và driver bao đẹp như mới
>  Thanks các bác!
> Đính kèm 30871
> ...


Em gạch bộ này nha bác, đã liên hệ qua số xx66

----------

garynguyen

----------


## luu

đã nhận đc một con da đen ch     im ngon, hàng cực đẹp hành trình 310x310 cứng ngắc. gói hàng cẩn thận, e tập tạ 50kg mà vác kg nổi. thanks chủ thớt

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update.: Đồng hồ đo áp suất khí điện tử 0-1Mpa (Áp suất khí nén, không phải chân không)
Giá 150k/1




/// Hết hàng

----------


## garynguyen

Vài chục cái cảm biến sợi quang của dân nhà giàu cho mấy bác đua đòi, hàng nhà giàu dùng cũng sướng thật. Giá 150k/cái cho đơn lẻ, 125k/cái nếu trong cụm hơn 5 cái, giá trên bao gồm sợi quang hịn

----------


## garynguyen

Cái cảm biến màu này thì em chưa có giá, bác nào cần thì trả giá, ưng cái bụng em gả




Thanks các bác quan tâm






Năm mới sắp đến chúc các cụ ăn tết vui vẻ!  :Cool:

----------


## Inlua

[QUOTE=garynguyen;102256]Cái cảm biến màu này thì em chưa có giá, bác nào cần thì trả giá, ưng cái bụng em gả




Thanks các bác quan tâm


Chào anh Gary Nguyen.
Em xin trả giá 1.000k cho 05 bộ cảm biến quang và 01 bộ cảm biến màu, mong anh ưng cái bụng.  :Smile:

----------


## garynguyen

@Inlua: Cái giá đó em không ưng cái bụng roài, bác double lên là xong àh. Thanks bác quan tâm
 Update: Còn một bộ combo 140x310 duy nhất, tất cả các combo khác đều có chủ

----------


## mylove299

Hic cái bộ combo châu phi ngon quá, tiếc là biết quá chậm  :Frown:

----------


## Inlua

> @Inlua: Cái giá đó em không ưng cái bụng roài, bác double lên là xong àh. Thanks bác quan tâm
>  Update: Còn một bộ combo 140x310 duy nhất, tất cả các combo khác đều có chủ


Double thì em không theo nổi rùi, nhưng 1.500k thì em cố luôn. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## garynguyen

Happy lunar new year!

----------


## garynguyen

Happy lunar new year for all !

----------


## khangscc

> Happy lunar new year for all !


Happy new year ! Qua tết chuyển hàng sớm lấy hên  :Big Grin:

----------


## nicowando

> Happy new year ! Qua tết chuyển hàng sớm lấy hên


Ôi , mắc cừ với bác Khang quớ ^^

----------


## garynguyen

@nico: Mắc với một loạt các bác! Tụi vận chuyển nghỉ sớm nên tết này trông hàng àh

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

dự là cái bộ combo xz còn ko bác. tết nhất r ko ai chịu làm việc .

----------


## garynguyen

@vạn nhân vãng: Tất cả combo em bán hết rồi bác, còn servo j2s hay cảm biến ....thôi bác

----------


## Trung Le

> Double thì em không theo nổi rùi, nhưng 1.500k thì em cố luôn.


Mở hàng nào.. bạn INLUA cần cảm biến sợi quang đã qua sử dụng inbox zalo minh sdt 0918215550.. rất rất cảm ơn bác garynguyen cho em up nhờ chủ đề..

----------


## garynguyen

Chào các bác, shop em đã bán hàng trở lại!
Biến tần V1000 -2.2/3.0KW đẹp như hình, em chụp tối hơi mờ chút, bác nào cần hình ban ngày mới thấy nó đẹp, hàng chạy máy nhà giờ nâng cấp spindle lên 3,7kw nên dư. Giá lên gả em theo chồng là 2500k - một em chạy tốt với ac servo. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## ngocpham

> Chào các bác, shop em đã bán hàng trở lại!
> Biến tần V1000 -2.2/3.0KW đẹp như hình, em chụp tối hơi mờ chút, bác nào cần hình ban ngày mới thấy nó đẹp, hàng chạy máy nhà giờ nâng cấp spindle lên 3,7kw nên dư. Giá lên gả em theo chồng là 2500k - một em chạy tốt với ac servo. Thanks các bác quan tâm


Mình lấy con này như đã gọi đt
Bác nhắn cho mình tk vietcombank nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## mylove299

lẹ thiệt chứ

----------

garynguyen

----------


## len_ken

Bác chủ còn con Loadcell không ạ . Nếu còn để em với

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

@len_ken: em bán loadcell rồi bác

----------


## garynguyen

Update: con biến tần E720 như hình, tình trạng mất nắp và núm như hình, nhưng do đặt trong tủ điện cất kỹ và dùng biến trở ngoài điều chỉnh tốc độ, start /stop ngoài nên chả sao. Biến tần đang cài 60hz chạy con 3.7kw của cái máy Nhật. Giá ra đi là 2.5 triệu. Thanks các bác quan tâm!

----------


## phuongmd

Gạch con e720 nhé.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Combo XY 190x310 như trước. tình trạng động cơ không ngon và không có driver nên em sẽ tháo bỏ động cơ, bù lại có hai mặt gá phôi rất hay như hình. Giá không đổi 3750k cho một combo trắng như em gái của Ngọc Trinh. Thanks các bác quan tâm!



> Update: 
> Bộ combo XY tháo từ máy của Hàn Quốc 
> Thông số : 
> + Nặng khoảng 23-24 kg, full nhôm, hành trình 190x310mm
> + Vít me 1510, ray 15 của Hàn Quốc, có sẵn đủ 6 cảm biến, khớp nối 6-10 chịu lực, động cơ như hình
> Đơn giá: 3750k cho cả combo và motor. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 30671
> Đính kèm 30672
> Đính kèm 30673
> ...

----------


## garynguyen



----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

con động cơ dài 2pha hay 5 pha vậy bác nêu 569 để em .

----------


## elenercom

Có bán cái biến tần đen đen không bác chủ?

----------


## garynguyen

@công tôn tiên sinh: Trước bác báo em là bác cần động cơ 569 nhưng động cơ bán kèm combo nên không còn, cái động cơ của combo này là 2 pha của hàn xẻng, không có driver zin của nó
@elenercom: Cái e720 này giống cái bác Phuongmd lấy nhưng đủ lắp, em lấy của cụ Long về lắp máy nhà. Thanks bác quan tâm

----------


## mylove299

tạm thời gạch combo nhé để e zalo bác hỏi một xíu

----------


## garynguyen

Em xác nhận nhận gạch của cụ Mylove299. Thanks Cụ

----------


## garynguyen

Rảnh rỗi chủ nhật em up ít chip đểu lên bán ve chai cho các bác, mấy bác tập tiện hốt về chơi là hợp lý, cái chịp tam giác còn tương đối, ít sứt mẻ hơn một số chỗ bán hơn 15k/chip......
Đơn giá cả hình là 300k. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## emptyhb

Cho em ôm nhé bác Gary!

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen



----------


## garynguyen

Hai cái tower bằng nhôm đúc, y chang nhau nặng cả hai cây cỡ hơn 10kg. Gắn thử cây ray thì nó vậy. Vít me 1404 hành trình cỡ 250-270mm. Làm cái bản mã nhôm bắt 2 cái tower này thêm ray nữa là thành trục Z, tháo ra còn một cây vít me làm việc khác. Do gắn tạm ray và motor nên không bán ray và motor.  Giá 600k/01 tower (250k cho phần nhôm, 400k cho phần vít me). Bác nào thích ray thì em cũng bán 450k/cặp ray hsr15 - dài 330mm đen bóng đó. Motor cùi bắp để chơi không bán.
Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## huanpt

Vậy 1 cặp cả ray là 1650k hả bác.
Mình gạch nhé. Nhờ bác inbox thông tin.
 Thks

----------

garynguyen

----------


## khangscc

Nhận hàng rồi nhe cụ, phải nói hàng cụ bán lúc nào cũng đẹp  :Smile:  thanks cụ nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

@huanpt: Hai cái tower được gạch khi đăng rồi bác, như em nhắn tin với bác. Thanks bác
@khangscc: Thanks bác! Còn 100k hỗ trợ tiền ship cho bác, em thanh toán cho đơn hàng tới của bác


/////////////
*Tình hình là rất tình hình: em cần mua một cặp ray 20 đẹp, dùng cho trục X máy cnc1325, dài >1550mm, ray trắng. Bác nào có thì sms/zalo: 0938 575 368 giúp em. Thanks các bác quan tâm*

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao phải là ray trắng ? ray đen SHS20 mới keng được không ? nếu ok CBNN sẽ đứng ra mua và chuyển cho chú , giá thì 250-300K /1kg , tui không bán buôn nữa , chán rồi.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> @huanpt: Hai cái tower được gạch khi đăng rồi bác, như em nhắn tin với bác. Thanks bác
> @khangscc: Thanks bác! Còn 100k hỗ trợ tiền ship cho bác, em thanh toán cho đơn hàng tới của bác
> 
> 
> /////////////
> *Tình hình là rất tình hình: em cần mua một cặp ray 20 đẹp, dùng cho trục X máy cnc1325, dài >1550mm, ray trắng. Bác nào có thì sms/zalo: 0938 575 368 giúp em. Thanks các bác quan tâm*


Phải 35 thì có nhiều.

----------

garynguyen, huyquynhbk

----------


## garynguyen

@NamCNC: Ray đen chay một thời gian nó bạc nhìn ghớm lắm bác, ray trắng nhà rất hay dùng HSR20 nên thích loại đó, con trượt cũng nhiều hoặc SHS20 cũng ok các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Hai bộ combo siêu mini, vít me 8 bước 1mm, ray 12mm, mỗi combo trên vít me có hai nút chạy ngược chiều nhau, rất thuận lợi và cứng vững cho làm đồ siêu mini. Đơn giá hai combo và hai bộ vi chỉnh là 700k . Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## Nam CNC

không chịu tìm hiểu SHS là gì thì ráng chịu nhé hehehe .

SHS đời mới , lớp màu đen được hãng đánh giá và bán với giá cao nhất trong các loại ray . Từ ray trắng--- ray mạ titan---ray mạ đen , thứ tự nó thế , SHS là loại ray đời mới , chạy êm hơn , mặc định được gia công cấp chính xác ~ C5 trở lên , giữa 2 viên bi là 1 lớp nhựa , chống va chạm ma sát giữa 2 viên bi khi trượt nên sẽ êm hơn , tuổi thọ dài hơn , cũng do ray đời mới , vật liệu mới dù thấy ít bi hơn so với đời cũ nhưng em nó chịu tải cao hơn 30% so với HRS.... vậy thôi , quăng bom cỡ này là vừa , còn hơn tự tra cứu đi. ( tui không chịu trách nhiệm với những gì tui chém gió ).


một số hãng khác có ray màu đen , mà nó là cái quái gì đó nó mau bay lắm , thậm chí lấy miếng chùi nồi chà chà nó cũng bay , còn ray màu đen của THK hay NSK nó là 1 lớp mạ đặc biệt tăng tuổi thọ và chống rỉ sét đúng nghĩa , xài lâu nó chỉ trắng đúng cái rãnh bi còn miếng chắn bụi nó trượt lên vẫn còn đen nguyên xi , cái máy đang xài ở nhà được 2 năm , xài SHS 15 thấy sao nói vậy, do đó bây giờ có điều kiện phang màu đen hết, màu trắng thật sự rẻ mới mua , tầm 100-150K/1kg hohohoh.


Nói cho ông biết thôi chứ ai mua tui chỉ chổ mua , còn không cứ hú CBNN , tui hết care rồi , chuyên chém gió tạo bão chơi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hai bộ combo siêu mini, vít me 8 bước 1mm, ray 12mm, mỗi combo trên vít me có hai nút chạy ngược chiều nhau, rất thuận lợi và cứng vững cho làm đồ siêu mini. Đơn giá hai combo và hai bộ vi chỉnh là 700k . Thanks các bác đọc tin


Mình lấy cái đống này nhé

----------


## nicowando

2 bộ này quá ngon , năm mới nhiều tài lộc nhé lão Gà Ri

----------

garynguyen

----------


## MinhPT

> Mình lấy cái đống này nhé


Bác chia cho mình 1 bộ được không? Mình cũng ở HN.
Nếu đồng ý bác PM hoặc cho mình số điện thoại mình liên hệ.

Cám ơn bác.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Xuan Gio

Còn bộ nào nữa không bác!




> Hai bộ combo siêu mini, vít me 8 bước 1mm, ray 12mm, mỗi combo trên vít me có hai nút chạy ngược chiều nhau, rất thuận lợi và cứng vững cho làm đồ siêu mini. Đơn giá hai combo và hai bộ vi chỉnh là 700k . Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks các bác! Hai cái combo mini đó bác Thuhanoi gạch đầu tiên và đã thanh toán

----------


## garynguyen

Hai bộ servo Samsung CSD3 còn đẹp như hình, cáp - giắc đủ loại và zin. Giá 1600k/1, 3100k/2. Không lấy cable và giắc giảm 150k/bộ. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Update ngày thứ bảy:



+ Mớ đồ chân không trước mua về định vọc, nhưng nhà nghèo chưa có điều kiện nên cho đi ở đợ. Gồm một cơ cấu xi lanh tịnh tiến, một cơ cấu quay 90 độ và hai cái đầu hút. Giá 150k cho cả mớ
+ Đồng hồ chân không giá 100k theo dân làng

----------


## garynguyen

Driver cỏ trị moto nhỏ loại 5 pha là hết ý. giá 200k/cái,mua 2 cái bao ship. Thanks các bác!

----------


## emptyhb

em múc hết mớ đồ khí nhé bác gary!

----------

garynguyen

----------


## baole

Driver có mấy cái bác

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

@baole: Hai cái như hình bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> @baole: Hai cái như hình bác


GẠCH 2 CÁI DRIVER 5 pha .khi nào mang qua cầu thăng long cho em nhé

----------


## garynguyen

Hết tiền tiêu hàng phòng thân ta cũng bán!! :Cool: 
Hai combo trắng sáng như hình:
+ Hành trình 450mm & 550mm; nếu bỏ miếng đệm giảm chấn thì hành trình tăng lên 470 và 570mm
+ Nặng >21kg bao gồm hai cái động cơ 100w của panasonic
+ Đầy đủ cảm biến, khớp nối đẹp
+ Vít me 1510, ray sáng bóng, trượt nhẹ nhàng với động cơ 100w.
Hai combo này em ấp ủ mua thêm cặp ray nữa tách làm đôi làm cái máy laser, nhưng do thay đổi nên bán cả động cơ servo Samsung và combo. Combo hành trình 450mm có sẵn ụ nhôm được phay vuông góc với combo nên dễ dàng lắp combo Z vào nó, lắp thêm một thanh ray song song với combo là có trục X khỏe. Combo hành trình 550mm, có bao che motor nên có một ray nữa song song làm trục y sẽ đủ máy 450x550. Giá trọn bộ như hình là 3000k (~140k/kg). Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## baole

3 triệu cả 2 combo hay sao bác

----------


## nicowando

> 3 triệu cả 2 combo hay sao bác


Lão này ghi như thế thì là như thế đó bác :v 
Bộ Combo quá đẹp , mà ngoài tầm với của e ^^

----------


## baole

Nếu 2 combo thì em lấy 2 combo nhé

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> GẠCH 2 CÁI DRIVER 5 pha .khi nào mang qua cầu thăng long cho em nhé


Sory bác chủ .thay đổi kế hoạch nên cho em hủy gạch ạ

----------


## GOHOME

> Driver cỏ trị moto nhỏ loại 5 pha là hết ý. giá 200k/cái,mua 2 cái bao ship. Thanks các bác!
> Đính kèm 32258
> Đính kèm 32259


Chạy được cho motor PK564 thì ... chuyển chung luôn ?

----------


## minhhung999

Lái luôn dc con pk569 đó anh ơi....

----------

garynguyen

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Lái luôn dc con pk569 đó anh ơi....


Chạy với 569 là tèo ngay anh ạ. 2 cái driver đó dòng nhỏ chạy với motor nhỏ thôi ạ.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, vác mấy con 0.7A ông mua bữa trước, tui đổi cho loại 1.4A để chạy pk564

Loại 0.7A chạy motor 1.4A chưa chắc cháy đâu vì thường bên trong driver đàng hoàng có hạn dòng. Đương nhiên dùng driver 1.4A vẫn tốt hơn

----------

garynguyen, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhhung999

> Chạy với 569 là tèo ngay anh ạ. 2 cái driver đó dòng nhỏ chạy với motor nhỏ thôi ạ.


chưa chắc đâu nhe Minh. thêm cái tản nhiệt nữa là ok. cũng tùy nhe....

----------

garynguyen, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em hiểu là chạy được nhưng nó đâu có chạy hết được công suất của motor ạ. Chạy vậy thì mau tèo driver ạ. :-)

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúng oài, motor 1.4a chạy driver 0.7a thì driver toi sớm

Mà bác GOHome có dự ớn gì mà chơi motor bé thế?

----------

garynguyen

----------


## GOHOME

> Ui giời, vác mấy con 0.7A ông mua bữa trước, tui đổi cho loại 1.4A để chạy pk564
> 
> Loại 0.7A chạy motor 1.4A chưa chắc cháy đâu vì thường bên trong driver đàng hoàng có hạn dòng. Đương nhiên dùng driver 1.4A vẫn tốt hơn


hehe mấy cái này mua dùm mà .

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks các bác! Lão baole đã order combo và hai cái driver từ đêm hôm qua ngay sau khi đăng bán

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Hai cái bơm chân không chạy bằng khí nén. Bác nào ko biết dùng có số hotline trên nhà sản xuất họ sẽ trả lời :Cool:  . Giá 300k/1. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thuhanoi

Hình như bác có mấy cái dao tiện lỗ bé tý phải không, trước đay có thấy , bây giờ cần không biết tìm ở đâu

----------

garynguyen

----------


## minhhung999

Hình như bác hungson1986 đó bác Huề

----------

garynguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## Totdo

lấy hai cái bơm chân không chạy bằng khí nén nhé bác chủ

Minh O935417382

----------

garynguyen

----------


## hoaphuongnam

Bác Totdo có thể nhường mình 1 cái bơm chân không chạy bằng khí nén được không vậy! mình đang cần, cảm ơn ! 0949394093

----------


## garynguyen

@hoaphuongnam: Bác gạch một cái bơm chân không từ khi đăng, bác totdo muốn mua hai cái, nhưng em giữ cho bác một cái nên chỉ bán một cái cho bác totdo. Bác liên hệ để nhận hàng và thanh toán nhé. Xin cảm ơn!

----------


## garynguyen

Cặp ke nhôm nát như Ngọc Trinh size: cao 260-270mm, mặt đáy 80x110mm. Nặng gần 3kg, giá 300k. Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Mớ ray có mã, chiều dài và chất lượng như hình. Giá 140k/1 cặp, mua hai cặp trở lên là: 125k/cặp. Mỗi cặp ray gồm hai thanh ray dài và 4 con trượt đủ bi (Thanh ray ngắn chỉ để lấy con trượt). Thanks các bác quan tâm!

----------


## mylove299

gạch cặp ke nhôm

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 31050
> Đính kèm 31051
> Đính kèm 31052
> Đính kèm 31053
> Đính kèm 31054
> Đính kèm 31055
> Đính kèm 31056



Em mới về thêm một combo này  :Cool: 

Combo XY hành trình 140x310mm tháo từ máy của Hàn Quốc 
Thông số: 
+ Nặng 21kg, khung nhôm profile chuyên dụng cứng vững mặc dù phần trên có hai con trượt, mặt sau phẳng có thể bắt ốc ngay
+ Vít me 1610, gối BK12, cốt khớp mềm D=10mm, Ray ABBA 15 có kích thước ray và kích thước lỗ ốc trên con trượt như HSR15 - Ray vít me còn đẹp như hình
+ Mặt bích động cơ chuẩn motor step size 56 ( PK569, M569...)
+ Đầy đủ 4 cảm biến giới hạn
Đơn giá 150k/kg ( tương đương 21*150=3150k/combo xy)
Thanks các bác!

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz4ZsvYQFFZ

----------


## QUỐC TÚ

anh cho em đặt bộ combo này nhé

----------


## QUỐC TÚ

em đang muốn làm 1 em cnc mini anh xem có step theo bộ combo hoặc đồ gì lắp cùng được không ạ..em không có số để liên lạc với anh. có gì anh liên hệ cho em với ạ. sdt:0972358710

----------

garynguyen

----------


## QUỐC TÚ

đã chuyển khoản cho bác Gary Nguyen

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Hộp giảm tốc 1:5 , size vào 80mm, cốt vào 16, cốt ra cỡ 18 hay sao ấy. Nguyên bản ngậm hàng của em servo 750w, em ghét nên chia ly chúng nó. Hàng đẹp như hình, tỷ số cũng đẹp, giá thì không đẹp 650k. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Hai bộ 5 pha vexta đẹp long lanh, mấy bộ này driver hỗ trợ phanh từ và motor cũng có phanh luôn. Hàng không vết xước
Bộ UDK5114NW2-M + động cơ PK566AWM : 900k
Bộ RKD514LM-A + Động cơ PK569AWM: 1150k
Mua cả hai bộ 2000k+ khuyến mại giắc 20pin. Thanks các bác quan tâm!

----------


## garynguyen

Cặp ray Won của Hàn Quốc, con trong bọc, hành trình 100mm. Giá 200k. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

SSR của Omron, chắc là hàng hịn, bao đẹp như hình, dòng 20A tản nhiệt to đùng, giá 100k/1, 400k/5. Thanks các bác

----------


## anhxco

> SSR của Omron, chắc là hàng hịn, bao đẹp như hình, dòng 20A tản nhiệt to đùng, giá 100k/1, 400k/5. Thanks các bác


Em tạm gạch đống này nhé bác gary

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Ryan

Xếp hàng sau bác anhxco 5 cái SSR.  :Big Grin:

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Luyến

> Cặp ray Won của Hàn Quốc, con trong bọc, hành trình 100mm. Giá 200k. Thanks các bác


ray đẹp quá

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Hai combo của robostar đẹp như hình, hành trình 420mm và 620mm, nếu bỏ đệm thì tăng 2cm hành trình, có sẵn dây đai 3m, về lắp motor có bánh đai 3m là chạy, trơn trượt nhẹ nhàng. Giá 1950k cho cả hình, bác nào mua về chơi chán tháo lấy cặp vít ve 1610 và gối bán là cũng gần đủ vốn. Thanks các bác quan tâm!  :Cool:

----------


## bb05

> Mớ ray có mã, chiều dài và chất lượng như hình. Giá 140k/1 cặp, mua hai cặp trở lên là: 125k/cặp. Mỗi cặp ray gồm hai thanh ray dài và 4 con trượt đủ bi (Thanh ray ngắn chỉ để lấy con trượt). Thanks các bác quan tâm!


cặp dài dài nhiêu a. trên 20cm thì ship e một cặp, 0932509761 zalo

----------


## ngocpham

> Hai combo của robostar đẹp như hình, hành trình 420mm và 620mm, nếu bỏ đệm thì tăng 2cm hành trình, có sẵn dây đai 3m, về lắp motor có bánh đai 3m là chạy, trơn trượt nhẹ nhàng. Giá 1950k cho cả hình, bác nào mua về chơi chán tháo lấy cặp vít ve 1610 và gối bán là cũng gần đủ vốn. Thanks các bác quan tâm!


Gạch hai combo nhé bác

----------

garynguyen

----------


## phuongpham1190

Cặp ke vuông còn không bác

----------


## garynguyen

> Cặp ke vuông còn không bác


Em bán rồi bác ạ. Thanks bác quan tâm

----------


## Manh Design

> Hai combo của robostar đẹp như hình, hành trình 420mm và 620mm, nếu bỏ đệm thì tăng 2cm hành trình, có sẵn dây đai 3m, về lắp motor có bánh đai 3m là chạy, trơn trượt nhẹ nhàng. Giá 1950k cho cả hình, bác nào mua về chơi chán tháo lấy cặp vít ve 1610 và gối bán là cũng gần đủ vốn. Thanks các bác quan tâm! 
> Đính kèm 33118
> Đính kèm 33119
> Đính kèm 33120
> Đính kèm 33121
> Đính kèm 33122


Vỡ gạch hú em nhé bác  :Wink: )

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

@Manh Design: Hai combo đó em gửi cho lão ngocpham rồi, thanks bác!
Update đêm khuya: 
Lô cuối giá 150k/cái , nhà cung cấp sắp tới tăng giá thế mới cùi bắp

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Con PLC như hình, còn đẹp, ốc ếch sáng choang, cắm nguồn đèn báo Run, nhà nhiều PLC nên giải tán cho anh em nào tập chới. Giá Đã bán. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Khớp nối 15-19 của Hàn xẻng mới về, ĐÃ bán Thanks các bác

----------


## Ryan

Gạch cục PLC.
Bác chủ cho xin stk.

Nhân tiện cho tui hỏi cụ anhxco đã lấy mấy cục SSR chưa?

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Update: 
Ăn theo lão Kem, clear cơ số mũi khoan 4.1-4.2-4.3 hàng GUEHRING - GEMANY linh tinh trong kho. Đơn giá Đã bán. . Ngoài ra nhà có hơn 2000 mũi khoan cho máy cnc cán 3.175, cỡ mũi 0.5mm - 2.2mm, giá 2k/pcs đến 3.5k/pcs tùy loại thường/hợp kim, mũi to hay nhỏ. Thanks các bác quan tâm!

----------


## Khoa C3

Để cho cháu ít mũi 1 1.5 2 2.2 mỗi loại 20 nhá, à tính thêm số mũi 2 cho chẵn tiền.

----------


## garynguyen

Các cụ chờ em về kiểm tra số lượng và áp giá mũi khoan cán 3.175 nhé, để các cụ tự chọn, một số cụ hỏi nhưng em sợ ko đủ nên từ chối. Thanh các cụ quan tâm

----------


## legiao

> Như đã nhắn tin vào zalo cho bác cho so suất này, e sẽ gửi bù( thanh toán phí ship) các món khác tặng kèm vào bưu phẩm một vài ngày tới. Thanks bác ủng hộ


Ô Gary nói gửi bù đồ thiếu tui mua trong năm.ô nói 5 lần 7 lược mà đến nay mấy tháng ròi tui chả thấy đâu.đồ kg đáng là bao mà lời nói kg có uy tín .thôi cho ô luôn đấy

----------


## garynguyen

> Ô Gary nói gửi bù đồ thiếu tui mua trong năm.ô nói 5 lần 7 lược mà đến nay mấy tháng ròi tui chả thấy đâu.đồ kg đáng là bao mà lời nói kg có uy tín .thôi cho ô luôn đấy


Em xin bác!

----------


## ducduy9104

> Các cụ chờ em về kiểm tra số lượng và áp giá mũi khoan cán 3.175 nhé, để các cụ tự chọn, một số cụ hỏi nhưng em sợ ko đủ nên từ chối. Thanh các cụ quan tâm


Cũng đang quan tâm mũi khoan cán 3.175. Đủ thì cho em lấy 1; 1.5; 2 mỗi loại 10 cây hợp kim nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Ray:
+ Ray SHS15 dài 340mm, hành trình 180 max, con trượt đủ bi, nặng cỡ 2kg, ố lượng 3 cặp. Giá 450k/cặp
+ Ray con lăn THK SRG15 dài 310mm, hành trình max 150mm, con trượt đủ bi , nặng cỡ 2kg, số lượng 3 cặp. Giá 450k/cặp
+ Ray SHS15 dài cỡ 220mm, hành trình 60mm, tình trạng dùng tốt, giá 250k cho bác nào lấy 4 con trượt.
+ Vít me 1602 C3 hành trình 100mm, giá 150k/thanh, mua kèm một cặp ray thì giảm 50k
Giá trên không bao gồm phí ship. Các vấn đề khác các báclieen hệ với em. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

+ Ray IKO MHS15 dài 260mm, hành trình 150mm, con trượt đủ bi, dùng tốt. Giá 300k/cặp, mua 2 cặp giá 275k/cặp, mua hơn 2 cặp giá 250k/cặp
+ Ray con lăn THK  SRG25 dài 340mm, Đủ 4 con trượt, trượt trơn, đủ bi, số lượng 2 cặp, giá 680k/cặp
+ Ray ABBA dài 400mm, 4 con trượt êm, đủ bi, giá 800k/cặp. Có một cặp
Thanks các bác

*//Fixed: Ray IKO MHS15 200k/cặp - rẻ hơn ve chai*

----------


## garynguyen

Con trươtj THK SSR30 đẹp như hình, giữa các bi có đệm cao su nên chạy rất êm, hàng đủ bi, bao đẹp. Giá cơ bản 200k/pcs. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## ducduy9104

> Ray:
> + Ray SHS15 dài 340mm, hành trình 180 max, con trượt đủ bi, nặng cỡ 2kg, ố lượng 3 cặp. Giá 450k/cặp
> + Ray con lăn THK SRG15 dài 310mm, hành trình max 150mm, con trượt đủ bi , nặng cỡ 2kg, số lượng 3 cặp. Giá 450k/cặp
> + Ray SHS15 dài cỡ 220mm, hành trình 60mm, tình trạng dùng tốt, giá 250k cho bác nào lấy 4 con trượt.
> + Vít me 1602 C3 hành trình 100mm, giá 150k/thanh, mua kèm một cặp ray thì giảm 50k
> Giá trên không bao gồm phí ship. Các vấn đề khác các báclieen hệ với em. Thanks các bác


+ Ray SHS15 dài cỡ 220mm, hành trình 60mm, tình trạng dùng tốt, giá 250k cho bác nào lấy 4 con trượt. 

Con trượt mà còn ngon, đủ bi thì cho em lấy nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Hàng đẹp nhé cụ

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Hai cái combo giống hệt nhau, nặng cỡ hơn 16kg, Hành trình >600mm, vít me bước 10, mặt bích chuẩn servo 200w, giá cho cả hình là 2400k discount 150k di thiếu một cái nắp combo tìm hoài chả thấy. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Mục này vẫn còn, ray ngắn còn cơ số các mã SRG15, SRG25, SHS15, ray ABBA 20....Giá cơ bản vẫn vậy





> Update: Hai cái combo giống hệt nhau, nặng cỡ hơn 16kg, Hành trình >600mm, vít me bước 10, mặt bích chuẩn servo 200w, giá cho cả hình là 2400k discount 150k di thiếu một cái nắp combo tìm hoài chả thấy. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ động cơ và driver ve chai. Hàng vẫn chạy và có cờ nhíp. giá ve chai phục vụ nghiên cứu 150k. thanks các bác quan tâm!
Đính kèm 33685
Đính kèm 33686

----------


## thuyên1982

Ray IKO MHS15 dài 260mm, hành trình 150mm, con trượt đủ bi, dùng tốt. Giá 300k/cặp, mua 2 cặp giá 275k/cặp, mua hơn 2 cặp giá 250k/cặp
thế cụ cho em lấy 8 cặp này nhé,

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

@thuýen982: Ray này hết rồi bác ạ Thanks bác!

Em up hình động cơ và driver ve chai //lão Vân Du đã lấy

----------


## Mới CNC

không có hình ảnh đính kèm bạn ơi!

----------


## garynguyen

> không có hình ảnh đính kèm bạn ơi!


Chỗ nào hả bác?

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Lâu lâu em update phát.
Ụ này làm z cho máy mini là đẹp, cũng khá nặng,kích thước như hình, giá 500k. Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Lâu lâu em up cái:
Hàng như hình, đủ bi, giá 300k/4. Thanks các bác

----------


## zinken2

> Lâu lâu em update phát.
> Ụ này làm z cho máy mini là đẹp, cũng khá nặng,kích thước như hình, giá 500k. Thanks các bác!


em này ghép với anh này thì đẻ ra em C quá hoàn hảo cho 1 em cnc mini. (toàn xương với xương)

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Mình lấy 4 Bộ Stepsing 3A + Driver

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Mình lấy 4 Bộ Stepsing 3A + Driver
0993.366.377

----------


## thaibinhcnc

gạch bác chỗ này, Alo chẳng thấy nghe máy.




> Update: Hai cái combo giống hệt nhau, nặng cỡ hơn 16kg, Hành trình >600mm, vít me bước 10, mặt bích chuẩn servo 200w, giá cho cả hình là 2400k discount 150k di thiếu một cái nắp combo tìm hoài chả thấy. Thanks các bác quan tâm
> Đính kèm 33539
> Đính kèm 33540
> Đính kèm 33541





> em này ghép với anh này thì đẻ ra em C quá hoàn hảo cho 1 em cnc mini. (toàn xương với xương)





> Lâu lâu em update phát.
> Ụ này làm z cho máy mini là đẹp, cũng khá nặng,kích thước như hình, giá 500k. Thanks các bác!

----------


## vopminh

Mình lấy ụ này nhé, 0903885006.

----------


## garynguyen

Báo cáo các cụ là ụ này ra đi ngay khi đăng ạ. E sorry ko up. !!! Mấy step và driver của e bán từ năm ngoái. Thanks các bác quá tâm

----------


## thaibinhcnc

2 combo giống nhau còn ko cụ

----------


## Kiến

Các bác ai cần con này thì cho em biết.
Mới chụp qua được hình dáng ngoài. Hàng chưa test được, từ khi mua về để im đó không dùng tới.
Bác nào cần thêm thông tin gì thì báo em tìm hiểu tiếp và cung cấp cho các bác.

----------


## garynguyen

Update cuối tuần: 
Bộ PLC Keyence KV3000 còn đẹp như hình, giá 3000k, mớ SSR Omron 600k. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## thuynx

Cái này còn ko? cho mình một cái. Thank

Vít me 1602 C3 hành trình 100mm, giá 150k/thanh

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz4d8vx2sQz

----------


## garynguyen

@thuynx: Cái này còn bác nhé, liên hệ em 0938575368. Thanks bác

----------


## garynguyen

Raspberry 2, made in UK.
 Nhà có hai bo Raspberry 2, hai bo mở rộng thu phát RF thì phải, định vọc về điều khiển nhưng ko có thời gian nên nhường lại cho bác nào có nhu cầu. Trên hình là thẻ nhớ em cài hệ điều hành để test cho các bo.  
Giá là 1000k/2 bo Raspberry 2, tặng kèm bộ vỏ chính hãng mới 100% (Giá thị trường là 140k). Các bác có thể tham khảo giá Raspberry 2 hiện tại và cấu hình bên dưới. Thanks các bác quan tâm!

----------


## elkun24

> Raspberry 2, made in UK.
>  Nhà có hai bo Raspberry 2, hai bo mở rộng thu phát RF thì phải, định vọc về điều khiển nhưng ko có thời gian nên nhường lại cho bác nào có nhu cầu. Trên hình là thẻ nhớ em cài hệ điều hành để test cho các bo.  
> Giá là 1000k/2 bo Raspberry 2, tặng kèm bộ vỏ chính hãng mới 100% (Giá thị trường là 140k). Các bác có thể tham khảo giá Raspberry 2 hiện tại và cấu hình bên dưới. Thanks các bác quan tâm!


1 triệu cho cả đống hả bác ? 2 bo rasp và 2 mạch mở rộng ?

----------


## garynguyen

@elkun24: Đúng rồi cụ, lưu ý trong bo raspberry 2 ko có thẻ nhớ ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Trực đêm rảnh rồi ko bít làm gì, em mang mấy cái đồng hồ cũ lên bán

Mấy con Mitutoyo giá 350k/1, 650k/2. Mấy con peacock 0
.001 giá 250k/1, loại này có nhiều hơn hai con, thanks các bác!

----------


## kkbao

Gạch 1 con mytutyo bác gary nhe.
E sẽ liên hệ sau

----------


## cuongmay

mình cũng lấy 1 con mitutoyo nha bác,lát mình liên hệ.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Lấy 1 em màu vàng nha.

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Trung có cái chân que của đồng hồ so chân què ko, mình bị gãy mất cái chân chán quá, kiếm đc mấy cái mà ko cái nào vừa

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bác Trung có cái chân que của đồng hồ so chân què ko, mình bị gãy mất cái chân chán quá, kiếm đc mấy cái mà ko cái nào vừa


Thuốc của bác đây  :Big Grin: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...ool-cua-nobita

----------


## GORLAK

Cám ơn bác, quê quá ngồi vọc sao lại gắn đc cái chân có cục đá vào, xài ok mới ghê

----------


## garynguyen

Em có hai cái mày vàng nên bác  Kkbao và bác cuongmay gạch  sớm nhất  sẽ lấy. Các bác liên hệ thanh toán giúp em. Đồng hồ trắng vẫn còn, các bá có thể chuyển qua. Thanks các bác!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Trực đêm rảnh rồi ko bít làm gì, em mang mấy cái đồng hồ cũ lên bán
> Đính kèm 35571
> Mấy con Mitutoyo giá 350k/1, 650k/2. Mấy con peacock 0
> .001 giá 250k/1, loại này có nhiều hơn hai con, thanks các bác!


Sưu tầm cả đống Mitutoyo rồi, Ông PhuongMD lại tặng 1 cái PíchCốc lẻ loi, chả nhẽ bây giờ lại sưu tầm tiếp 1 đống Pích Cốc nữa  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vanminh989

Nếu có bác nào bể gạch Mutyoto. thì bác chủ để cho em nhé

----------


## kkbao

> Em có hai cái mày vàng nên bác  Kkbao và bác cuongmay gạch  sớm nhất  sẽ lấy. Các bác liên hệ thanh toán giúp em. Đồng hồ trắng vẫn còn, các bá có thể chuyển qua. Thanks các bác!


Đã chuyển tiền cái đh so nhe bác Garynguyen. Bác xác nhận giúp e. :Big Grin:

----------


## voccnc

> Đính kèm 35514
> Đính kèm 35515
> Đính kèm 35516
> Raspberry 2, made in UK.
>  Nhà có hai bo Raspberry 2, hai bo mở rộng thu phát RF thì phải, định vọc về điều khiển nhưng ko có thời gian nên nhường lại cho bác nào có nhu cầu. Trên hình là thẻ nhớ em cài hệ điều hành để test cho các bo.  
> Giá là 1000k/2 bo Raspberry 2, tặng kèm bộ vỏ chính hãng mới 100% (Giá thị trường là 140k). Các bác có thể tham khảo giá Raspberry 2 hiện tại và cấu hình bên dưới. Thanks các bác quan tâm!
> Đính kèm 35517
> Đính kèm 35518


Xé lẻ không bác

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Tất cả theo zai đẹp rồi bác ạ. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

1. Đồng giá 100k/pcs








Notes: 
+ Can bus có 2 cái, ưu tiên mua hết
+ Bộ driver của Vexta cắm điện thì đèn alarm nhấp nháy, có thể nó ko kết nối với motor, bộ này rất đẹp, giá nghiên cứu, các bác mua thì tra datasheet giúp, có video khi bật nguồn
+ Động cơ step có encoder 1000ppr, cốt 6.35. Tháo ra nối dây thì thành step, có 3 pcs mua tất 200k/3
+ Bộ vi chỉnh 2 trục XY rất êm, không có hai panme.
+ Rơ le mức cắm nguồn như hình
---------------------------------------------------

2.0 Đồng giá 150k/pcs




Notes: 
+ Thẻ nhớ CF và áo có một cái, hàng Nhật tháo twf máy công nghiệp
+ Giảm tốc 1/20 của Hàn có 2 cái quay khá nhẹ , mua cả hai tặng thêm một cái không có vòng kẹp motor ( về gia công là ok). Giảm tốc chuẩn servo 100w nhé các bác
+ Đồng hồ đo áp suất 0-1.0Mpa, của autonic, có 6 cái

--------------------------------------------------------
3.0 Đồng giá 300k/ set:



Notes: 
+ Một set bao gồm : Một camera công nghiệp như hình, một sợi cable tín hiệu zin, một sợi fiber dẫn ánh sáng cho camera chuyên dụng, hàng tháo twf máy sản xuất camera của nhật
--------------------------------------------------------
 4.0 Đồng giá 350k/set: 



Notes:
+ Cuộn cable cho động cơ J2S gồm: 01 sợi encoder zin dài 5m, hai giắc 3M nối tín hiệu điều khiển chung sợi cable dài 2m, 01 sợi cable cho motor dài 3m, hỗ trợ phanh từ. 
+ Driver và Động cơ J2 -30W như, hàng rất đẹp nhưng để cùng nhiều đồ nên nhìn bẩn bẩn chút, nguyên set như hình
-----------------------------------------------------------
Thanks các bác quan tâm, gạch đá vui lòng ném qua nhà em: 0938575368

----------


## Gamo

cho mình đăng ký 3 con step có encoder nhe

----------


## anhxco

em tạm gạch cái mớ 100k nhé, để e zalo bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Nhận gạch lão Gà mờ. Thanks lão

----------


## pvkhai

Tôi gạch cái đám đồ hồ áp suất. Tôi xin thêm thông tin về chúng: model? đế hỏi bác gút gồ.

----------


## Mới CNC

Ghạch 1 cái hộp số nhé gà ry.

----------


## anhxco

Em chốt lấy cái Bled3a và 2 cái cảm biến này bác nhé:

----------


## huyquynhbk

e lấy hai cái hộp số nhé a Lợi. gọi k thấy bắt máy

----------


## hlphuocson

Nếu còn cái loadcell và hai cảm biến đo lực thì cho em gạch nhé

----------


## garynguyen

IP4 của em vừa hỏng  :Frown:  các bác gạch chốt thì pm cho em sdt và địa chỉ ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

> IP4 của em vừa hỏng  các bác gạch chốt thì pm cho em sdt và địa chỉ ạ


sđt vs địa chỉ của e bác có rùi mà. hehe cuối tuần e qua lấy luôn nhá. định hốt 1 bộ mitsu 30w về ngâm cứu, k biết có đủ giắc cắm k anh nhỉ

----------


## garynguyen

@huyquynhbk: Điện thoại của a vừa hỏng xong, mai đầu giờ mới đổi được đt khác. Đang lo cho dữ liệu trong máy e ạ

----------


## ducduy9104

Cụ chủ ghi là 100k/pcs và 150k/pcs. Ở đây pcs là số nhiều đấy cụ chủ  :Wink: 

CAN bus còn thì cho em lấy 1 cái ngâm cứu nhé.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

bán hàng đông khách quá .diện thoại hỏng là đúng rồi . quá tải mà 
Sao ko rao nốt con ip 4 lên đây
hehe.

----------


## Ryan

Gạch một bộ Mitsu 30W còn lại luôn anh nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Update: 
@pvkhai: Mã PSA-1 của autonic.
+ Bác gà mờ: 3 Động cơ bước có encoder: 300k
+ Bác Đức Duy 9104:  Canbus và một bộ servo 30W: 450k
+ Bác Ryan gạch một bộ servo 30w: 350k
+ huyquynhbk lấy một giảm tốc cốt vào 8mm, mặtc bích servo 100w: 150k
+ anhxco: gạch dc brussh moto và hai cái que của mitutoyo: 300k
+ hlphuocson: loadcell: chưa chốt
+ mới CNC : giám tốc 1/20 cốt vào 8mm, mặt bích servo 100w: Chưa chốt

----------


## hlphuocson

Nếu còn em gạch con Loadcell với hai cảm biến lực (GK-110 và GT-H10L) với anh

----------


## garynguyen

> Nếu còn em gạch con Loadcell với hai cảm biến lực (GK-110 và GT-H10L) với anh


lão anhxco gạch đầu tiên bác ạ, mấy bác khác cũng nhắn tin gạch nữa, bác thông cảm giúp e

----------


## linhdt1121

Anh lợi cho em gạch 2 bộ servo nhé, hôm nào gặp nhau thì lấy.

----------


## Ga con

> Em chốt lấy cái Bled3a và 2 cái cảm biến này bác nhé:


E cũng khoái 2 cái này, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## Mới CNC

> Update: 
> @pvkhai: Mã PSA-1 của autonic.
> + Bác gà mờ: 3 Động cơ bước có encoder: 300k
> + Bác Đức Duy 9104:  Canbus và một bộ servo 30W: 450k
> + Bác Ryan gạch một bộ servo 30w: 350k
> + huyquynhbk lấy một giảm tốc cốt vào 8mm, mặtc bích servo 100w: 150k
> + anhxco: gạch dc brussh moto và hai cái que của mitutoyo: 300k
> + hlphuocson: loadcell: chưa chốt
> + mới CNC : giám tốc 1/20 cốt vào 8mm, mặt bích servo 100w: Chưa chốt


 Bác cho sđt để chốt cái.

----------


## voccnc

Em gạch 350k tới tối nha.

----------


## voccnc

Thớt full pm rồi ah. Dữ z

----------


## dangkhoi

còn bộ 300W ko bác 0914068960

----------


## Cncbl

> Đính kèm 32613
> Đính kèm 32614
> mớ ray có mã, chiều dài và chất lượng như hình. Giá 140k/1 cặp, mua hai cặp trở lên là: 125k/cặp. Mỗi cặp ray gồm hai thanh ray dài và 4 con trượt đủ bi (thanh ray ngắn chỉ để lấy con trượt). Thanks các bác quan tâm!


hành trình thế nào hả bác

----------


## CNC abc

> Trực đêm rảnh rồi ko bít làm gì, em mang mấy cái đồng hồ cũ lên bán
> Đính kèm 35571
> Mấy con Mitutoyo giá 350k/1, 650k/2. Mấy con peacock 0
> .001 giá 250k/1, loại này có nhiều hơn hai con, thanks các bác!


Đồng hồ so còn k? Nếu còn em đăng ký 1 con.

----------


## garynguyen

@Cncbl: Mấy rày này dài khoảng 200mm, hành trình bác trả datasheet giúp em, lâu quá ko nhớ nữa
@CNC abc: Đồng hồ so vẫn còn, bác liên hệ em 0938575368
@voccnc @dangkhoi: Mấy bộ này trên đường vào Nam rồi ạ
Thanks các bác quán tâm

----------


## garynguyen

Nhà có con step Tàu đơn côi mang lên bán ve chai cho các bác, giá lên đường là 150k, động cơ size 86, cỡ như của PK599. Bác nào quan tâm tự tra datasheet giúp. Thanks

----------


## huyquynhbk

e lấy cái motor này nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Update hàng tồn : 
+ Khớp nối 15-19 còn 4 cái, giá 100k/cái như trước
+ Con trượt SR30 có đệm nhưa giữa các bi, hàng đẹp như hình, giá cơ bản 200k/con, mua nhiều giảm giá nhiều. 
Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Hai bộ servo 100w đẹp samsung còn đẹp đẹp. Giá 1500k/1, 2900k/2. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen



----------


## garynguyen

Cặp ray HSR20 như hình:
+ Ray nhuộm đen còn khá đẹp, dài 520m, hành trình tối đa 370mm
+ Con trượt đủ bi, trượt êm, ngoại hình bên ngoài hơi bẩn xíu do ko được vệ sinh, bên trong vẫn còn ngon
Cả cặp nặng khoảng 3.5kg. Giá 680k. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## vpopviet

e gạch cặp ray nghe a, k thấy sdt aï

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

@vpopviet: Sorry cụ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thanks cụ! Để mai em CK. Sorry cụ vpopviet nhe. Mình cũng đang làm bộ Z, thiếu cặp ray dài 500-600.

----------


## vufree

Các Cụ chắc ăn cơm trên màn hình luôn sao ấy nhẩy! Mãi là Người đến sau.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông anh nhiều hàng nhất forum rùi, để cho mọi người nữa chứ  :Wink:

----------

th11

----------


## garynguyen

Kéo shop lên phát  :Cool: 


Up cho bác nào cần khớp nối. Giá 40k đến 250k. To và đẹp giá sẽ cao hơn. Một số khớp nối em ko bán, danh sách đó là cả gia tài nhà em
 Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Con plc và mới râu ria phụ kiện kèm. Hàng đẹp như mới. Giá 800k cho cả mớ. Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Ba bộ step hàng cặp của Stepsyn, động cơ cốt 8mm, size 56. Driver và động cơ còn đẹp, có cable  từ driver đến động cơ dài cỡ 1m, dây nối đến controller như hình, driver vi bước chỉnh dòng đầy đủ, chạy điện 24v, chạy được xung chiều. Giá 1350k/3 bộ. Lấy thêm bát gắn bằng nhôm thêm 100k. Thanks các bác

----------


## anhxco

Để dành cho e 1 cái khớp 8-10 nhé, để e coi cần gì rồi lấy luôn thế nhé.
Thanks

----------


## hankien

> Ba bộ step hàng cặp của Stepsyn, động cơ cốt 8mm, size 56. Driver và động cơ còn đẹp, có cable  từ driver đến động cơ dài cỡ 1m, dây nối đến controller như hình, driver vi bước chỉnh dòng đầy đủ, chạy điện 24v, chạy được xung chiều. Giá 1350k/3 bộ. Lấy thêm bát gắn bằng nhôm thêm 100k. Thanks các bác


có bán lẻ ko bác? e lấy 1 bộ về chơi

----------


## garynguyen

@hankien: Cụ muốn chơi thì nhà em có nhiều bộ đơn lẻ để cụ chơi. Ba bộ này rất đẹp, cụ nào làm máy mini thì ngon, chứ xẻ lẻ nó mất đẹp cụ ạ. IP4 còi của em chụp ảnh không ngon, thực tế đẹp hơn. Thanks cụ

----------

hankien

----------


## garynguyen

Đính kèm 38995
Đính kèm 38996
Đính kèm 38997
Ba cái driver 5 pha khá đẹp như hìnhcujcombo mini, không xước sát, đầy đủ vi bước thì phải, cụ nào quan tâm tra datasheet giúp. Giá 200k/1. Thanks các cụ

----------


## garynguyen



----------


## garynguyen

Bên e cần mua số lượng van khí nén có mã như hình, bác nào có vui lòng liên hệ em.  Thanks

----------


## gicungthich

> Bên e cần mua số lượng van khí nén có mã như hình, bác nào có vui lòng liên hệ em.  Thanks


Đi ăn chơi về rồi đấy à.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Đính kèm 38998Đính kèm 38999Đính kèm 39000


Đặt gạch 03 driver này nhé !

----------

garynguyen

----------


## BKH

+ Con trượt SR30 có đệm nhưa giữa các bi, hàng đẹp như hình, giá cơ bản 200k/con, mua nhiều giảm giá nhiều. 
Thanks các 
Đính kèm 37244Đính kèm 37245Đính kèm 37246[/QUOTE]

Con trượt này có lắp vừa ray HSH30 ko bác

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

SR30 không lắp vừa HSR30 thì phải bác ạ. Ray HSH thì em chưa gặp

----------


## BKH

> SR30 không lắp vừa HSR30 thì phải bác ạ. Ray HSH thì em chưa gặp


Em nhầm, SHS chứ ko phải HSH ạ

----------


## saudau

> Em nhầm, SHS chứ ko phải HSH ạ


Chắc ăn ko lắp được. Biên dang ray khác nhau hoàn toàn. SR/SSR có một dãy bi trên mặt SHS thì bác biết rầu. Tìm SHS mà thay vào thôi bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em nhầm, SHS chứ ko phải HSH ạ


HSR với SHS  trộn với nhau ngon lành. SSR với SR trộn chung ngon cơm

----------


## Nam CNC

SSR và SR thì tui ok chứ HSR và SHS mà trộn được thì xem lại , tui có đủ để sàng block qua để thử chứ không dám phản đối ông bừa được , chứ tui nhìn biên dạng thì 100% không lắp được , nếu được thì số tui trúng vietlot.

----------

Gamo, garynguyen, saudau

----------


## Việt Bis

Cảm ơn về thông tin của bạn garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Rảnh dỗi ngồi ở văn phòng chán em mang đồ linh tinh lên bán. Các bác ủng hộ em, hàng bao đẹp, chụp ảnh trời nắng nên chụp vội vậy thôi, toàn tự tay em tháo máy tuần trước
+ Cảm biến áp suất đến 1MPa: 150k/cái
+ Driver 0.7A - CSD5807N-P của vexta : 180k
+ Cái khởi đẹp đẹp và con ssr 30A của hanyoung nux là 150k
+ Cọng cable dài dài và cái terminal 20 pin cho cụ nào xài plc mà chưa có: 80k
Cái công tắc 40A của Đức quốc xã ba pha xịn cho cụ nào là dân chơi : 120K (cái này chất)
+ Driver 2 pha CSD2120-P , 2.8A, 36V của vexta: 200k
+ Cụm rơ le của SMC là 160k. Mấy cái cụm này đẹp, nhà có nhiều , cụ nào cần nhiều pm
+ Lọc nhiễu 20A của hàn xẻng: 100k/cái
+ Driver 2 pha của Convex: 300k. Cái này vi bước chạy ngộp thở luôn
Thanks các bác! :Cool:

----------


## garynguyen

Sắp hết giờ làm việc, em up cái :Embarrassment:

----------


## garynguyen

Cơ cấu kẹp ba chấu của Howa mã H00M5 size 5inch~=130mm. Kẹp phôi dạng 3 chấu vững chắc. Cái này dùng thêm cơ cấu xinlanh nữa được bộ kẹp phôi ngon lành, tương ứng rút hay đẩy thanh ty ren nằm giữa nó sẽ kẹp vào hay nhả ra. Cái này em mua nhưng không có thời gian làm nên gả nó đi. Giá 1300k. Thanks các bác

----------


## Gamo

> HSR với SHS  trộn với nhau ngon lành. SSR với SR trộn chung ngon cơm


Mém nữa nghe lời cha Hải xúi dại mua HSR về gắn SHS. Hai ray biên dạng khác nhau, sao mà gắn được

----------


## garynguyen

Mớ cảm biến có mã như hình. Giá 50k/5

----------


## garynguyen

Cái cảm biến lưu lượng. Kích thước to vật. Các bác tra mã giúp e. Mua về chưa một lần test thử. Giá ve chai yêu khoa học. 49k

----------


## garynguyen

Cái chân đế từ, vẫn dùng bình thường nhé. Giá 39k

----------


## garynguyen

Đính kèm 40145
Đính kèm 40146


Cái biến tần mua về cắm điện thấy in lìm. Chưa chọc ngoáy vì ko có thời gian. Giá bán ve chai cho các bác thợ lấy linh kiện và vỏ là 60k. Cái này nặng chắc hơn 1kg. Kekek

----------


## garynguyen

Cái mạch STK672-080. Chắc chơi kèm con l297. Bán cho cụ nào ngâm cứu thật sự giá 0 đồng. Cụ nào ko ngâm và ko cần thay thế thì ko lấy nhé. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Cái bơm mỡ khá đẹp, e để cạnh cái động cơ size 56 cho các bác dễ hình dung kích thước. Cái này bán cho bác nào máy nhà có núm cần bơm mỡ. Tuy nhiên, bác nào không có máy mua về bơm gen cũng ok. Giá 200k. Khuyến mãi mỡ bên trong. Thanks các bác

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em lấy cái biến tần về vọc nha anh.

----------


## garynguyen

Hai bộ kẹp nhôm, đường kích trong kẹp vừa spindle size 65mm. Kích thước so sánh với step size 56. Bốn cái nặng cỡ hơn 2,5kg. Giá 100k/4. Thanks

----------


## vufree

lấy cục đế từ + đống cảm biến nhé

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks cụ Minh lấy biến tần và Phước sơn lấy đé từ.

----------


## garynguyen

Quả pin của cái máy hút bụi mini, động cơ hỏng nên em lấy đc mỡi quả pin.pin vẫn dùng tốt ạ.  Giá 49k

----------


## garynguyen

Lão vân du lấy cảm biến lưu lượng và omron

----------


## Gamo

Em đang ký bộ kẹp nhôm nhé bác Gà Ry

----------


## aiemphuong

gá spin + pin nha

----------


## garynguyen

Cây vít me 2510 hành trình 128cm. Hàng bao đẹp và bao xài, cây này ko lắc ngang chúy nào nhé. E mua định dựng máy nhưng đổi sang thanh răng nên thừa thôi. Giá 1300k. Nếu lấy thêm khớp nối 14-15 của NBK thì là 1500k. Bác nào cần rẻ thì nhà có cây tương tự, mạ đen, đủ gối giá chỉ 800k. Thanks các bác

----------


## aiemphuong

chậm hơn bác gamo vài giây...

----------


## garynguyen



----------


## garynguyen

Price 50k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Đăng kí biến tần mà bị mất ùi.

----------


## garynguyen

Em nó không nứt thì đẹp nhất làng. Da trắng, mình dây chữ S. Tuy nhiên vẫn ngon  ( chiến vẫn tốt). Giá gả chồng 220k cho toàn bộ

----------


## aiemphuong

e lấy đế đồng hồ

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Đính kèm 40149
> Cái mạch STK672-080. Chắc chơi kèm con l297. Bán cho cụ nào ngâm cứu thật sự giá 0 đồng. Cụ nào ko ngâm và ko cần thay thế thì ko lấy nhé. Thanks


Bác cho em xin con này nhé
Thanks!

----------


## garynguyen

Ok Cụ Mạnh Tường, cụ aiemphuong thông cảm giúp em, lão bryan tran lấy rồi ạ

----------


## hoahong102

gạch cái bơm mỡ, nếu còn cảm biến từ + thêm cho 2 cái

----------


## huanpt

> Quả pin của cái máy hút bụi mini, động cơ hỏng nên em lấy đc mỡi quả pin.pin vẫn dùng tốt ạ.  Giá 49k


Em lấy quả pin nhé

----------


## BKH

> Em nó không nứt thì đẹp nhất làng. Da trắng, mình dây chữ S. Tuy nhiên vẫn ngon  ( chiến vẫn tốt). Giá gả chồng 220k cho toàn bộ


Em lấy cái này nha bác

----------


## ppgas

> Đính kèm 40153
> Đính kèm 40154
> Hai bộ kẹp nhôm, đường kích trong kẹp vừa spindle size 65mm. Kích thước so sánh với step size 56. Bốn cái nặng cỡ hơn 2,5kg. Giá 100k/4. Thanks


Gary gửi cho mình cái này nhé. Cho số tk luôn. Cảm ơn.

----------


## GORLAK

E lấy cái bơm mỡ nhé bác, COD giúp e.

----------


## garynguyen

HAi cái bánh răng 8M -20 răng. Lỗ 14mm giống nhau. 50k/2
Cặp ke bắt động cơ rất bự, trước mua về định lắp step size 86 nhưng chưa dùng đến, chất liệu inox hàn xong phay vuông góc, kích thước so sánh với cuộn băng keo, nặng gần 3kg gì đó. Giá 100k/2. Thanks các bác

----------


## nicowando

Gà ri , sao khổ dử vậy , toàn bán ve chai thế này :v

----------


## vpopviet

Lấy cặp ke inox nha bac. 
Sang lh

----------


## garynguyen

Báo cáo các bác chỉ còn mâm cặp ba chấu, loadcell 6kg, hay puly 8m thôi ạ. Các món khác đã có gạch ngay khi đăng. Em bán hàng công tâm, ai mua trước bán trước, ko có ngoại lệ. Thanks các bác quan tâm ủng hộ

----------


## Ninh Tran

còn cái xác máy hút bụi pin không bác. em đăng kí.

----------


## Ryan

Gạch loadcell 6kg, chờ thêm hàng để tiện ship được không anh?
Nhắn anh thẻ nạp điện thoại được không?

----------


## Ryan

Lấy luôn cặp puly 8m để bác chủ sạch cửa hàng bán hàng mới. :Wink:

----------


## garynguyen

Ok bác ryan

----------


## dobinh1961

> HAi cái bánh răng 8M -20 răng. Lỗ 14mm giống nhau. 50k/2
> Cặp ke bắt động cơ rất bự, trước mua về định lắp step size 86 nhưng chưa dùng đến, chất liệu inox hàn xong phay vuông góc, kích thước so sánh với cuộn băng keo, nặng gần 3kg gì đó. Giá 100k/2. Thanks các bác


còn cuộn băng dính thì sao

----------


## garynguyen



----------


## garynguyen

Có cây vít me như 1603 như hình, bước 2,5mm thì phải. Vít me nsk c3. Hành trình cỡ 350mm, còn rất ngon, có sẵn gối, giá 700k. Thank các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Cây vít me ngon và hiếm vậy mà không bác nào quan tâm nhể  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hoahong102

vitme quá đẹp mà ko ai hốt, mình nhiều quá rồi,  có khi  sắp tới mang ra bán

----------


## garynguyen

> Hai bộ servo 100w đẹp samsung còn đẹp đẹp. Hàng tự tay tháo máy
> Đính kèm 37247
> Đính kèm 37248
> Đính kèm 37249


Update: Nhà có 4 bộ như thế này, anh em nào mua hết có giá khá tốt ạ, mua một bộ còn 1400k. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Bán hết vít me, giờ bán đến khớp nối, có hai khớp nối giống nhau như hình khớp 14-15, giá 250k/1, 400k/2. Khớp lá to nên bán giá cao. Thanks

----------


## hoahong102

mình hốt khớp nối nhá

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Mớ cable 20pin của 3M như hình, dùng cho vexta, servo ...Giá 50k/1, 120k/3, mua hết có giá tốt hơn, mua về xác định đầu dây là dùng, đỡ phải hàn hàn nối nối mất thời gian. Thanks các bác (viên gạch 30cm nhé)

----------


## garynguyen

Up phát đêm khuya cho nó đỡ buồn ngủ ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Có hai cái chưa sơn như hình, chế thì nó ra giống cái đã sơn, quay đi quay lại cũng tiện; các bác mua về làm gì thì làm. Khá nặng, cỡ chục kg, giá là 400k một cái. Bác nào mua trước được cái có thêm chỗ để chuột máy tính, mua sau thì về làm cái giống trên hình. Thanks!

----------


## garynguyen

Update. Cái đáy lớp dưới đã theo đại gia. Thanks

----------


## Bryan_281989

Bác gà ri coi inbox zalo giúp e nhé, bữa lấy cây vitme 2510 với cái đồng hồ so mà bác ship cây vitme rồi, còn đồng hồ so thì chưa ý

----------


## garynguyen

Con biến tần E720-1,5kw như hình. Hàng còn đẹp đẹp. Giá ĐÃ BÁN. Thanks các bác. Zalo để lấy thêm ảnh thông tin

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Con biến tần E720-1,5kw như hình. Hàng còn đẹp đẹp. Giá 1450k. Thanks các bác. Zalo để lấy thêm ảnh thông tin


em lấy nhé. hehe

----------


## garynguyen

Con plc như hình.Giá 850k. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Còn lô BK-BF 20 đầy đủ đồ chơi nữa em nợ hình tối up. Giá 700k/1; 1300k/2; 3000k/5; 5500k/10. Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Cụ nào chơi điều khiển bằng rs232 thì rước tụi này về. Hai cụm tháo trực tiếp từ máy. Mỗi cụm có ba module in/3 module out. Giá 250k/1 cụm. 400k/2 thanks các cụ
Ps: mấy bữa công ty bên em bận nên đang nợ một hai bác hàng chưa gửi hàng được. Sáng mai e mới gửi sorry mấy bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ DC bruss motor và cái rơ le được tháo từ cái tủ điện lớn hơn. Motor có giảm tốc 1/30 như hình, toàn bộ sạch sẽ và đẹp đẽ. Giá đã BÁN. Thanks các bác

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh, em lấy bộ "Bộ DC bruss motor và cái rơ le được tháo từ cái tủ điện lớn hơn ..." nhé a.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bộ DC brushless còn thì để em nha bác.

----------


## garynguyen

Em có cái box bằng nhôm to vật. Ghép từ nhôm tấm loại tốt. Nguyên bản là chứa phần điện của cái máy Hàn xẻng nên không phải nhôm Tàu. Mặt đáy và mặt trên dày 15mm, mặt bên dày 10mm. Tình hình lỗ ốc lỗ ếch ngư hình. Giá ra đi 42k/kg. Box này nặng trên dưới 20kg xíu. Cụ nào mang về có máy phay xẻ cũng làm được nhiều việc. Kích thước 350x550x150. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ điều khiển động cơ Dc + động cơ đc có giảm tốc. Gắn liền cơ cấu chuyển sang chuyển động tịnh tiến, cả bộ đẩy cái cụm vệ sinh chi tiết chạy tới chạy lui. cụm vệ sinh có các đầu kim nhỏ xíu lại có lỗ. Hai ống khí vào ra ... để vệ sinh hay sấy chi tiết nhỏ tự động. Giá cả cụm 250k. Driver chạy 220v  đã test chạy ok. Cụ nào lấy DC driver và motor là 180k. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Cái đèn tháp còn ngọ lành cành đào. gIÁ ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## luongtu1983

> Cái đèn tháp còn ngọ lành cành đào. 50k


đặt gạch cái đèn nha bác ,sdt 0983335463

----------


## huyquynhbk

thùng nhôm đẹp quá mà nặng k làm gì đc. hehe

----------


## garynguyen

Đính kèm 42232
Đính kèm 42233
Con plc như hình, hàng đẹp đẹp. Giá ĐÃ BÁN. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Tháo ra thành 6 tấm chớ zai đẹp

----------


## garynguyen

đã bán

----------


## MinhPT

> Em có cái box bằng nhôm to vật. Ghép từ nhôm tấm loại tốt. Nguyên bản là chứa phần điện của cái máy Hàn xẻng nên không phải nhôm Tàu. Mặt đáy và mặt trên dày 15mm, mặt bên dày 10mm. Tình hình lỗ ốc lỗ ếch ngư hình. Giá ra đi 42k/kg. Box này nặng trên dưới 20kg xíu. Cụ nào mang về có máy phay xẻ cũng làm được nhiều việc. Kích thước 350x550x150. Thanks


Mua mỗi tấm đáy có được không bác?

----------


## garynguyen

@minhPt: 70k/kg :Cool:

----------


## garynguyen

Combo bàn phím và tay điều khiển tháo từ cái kính gì đó của bọn Tây. Các cổng kết nối lần lượt 9 chân và 25 chân như hình. Giá ĐÃ BÁN cho đám này. Thanks

----------


## hoahong102

> Đính kèm 42226
> Đính kèm 42227
> Đính kèm 42228
> Bộ điều khiển động cơ Dc + động cơ đc có giảm tốc. Gắn liền cơ cấu chuyển sang chuyển động tịnh tiến, cả bộ đẩy cái cụm vệ sinh chi tiết chạy tới chạy lui. cụm vệ sinh có các đầu kim nhỏ xíu lại có lỗ. Hai ống khí vào ra ... để vệ sinh hay sấy chi tiết nhỏ tự động. Giá cả cụm 250k. Driver chạy 220v  đã test chạy ok. Cụ nào lấy DC driver và motor là 180k. Thanks


gạch cái này

----------


## sheeny

còn con động cơ DC nào không bác

----------


## garynguyen

@sheeny: em hết rồi bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 41348
> Đính kèm 41349
> Con plc như hình.Giá 850k. Thanks các bác


Giảm giá plc còn 700k. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Bán vài bộ phát xung điều khiển hai trục của hãng Autonic.  Hàng bao đẹp, đầy đủ 3 sợi cable P I/F; X; Y và giắc nguồn; cable kết nối USB với máy tính dễ tìm và rẻ; phần mềm lập trình trên máy tính hãng Autonic phục vụ tận răng. Giá 850k/ bộ, có số lượng
Tham khảo thêm: 

http://www.autonicsonline.com/produc...roduct_id=8338
http://www.daihoaphu.com/p/3167-pmc-2hs-usb.html

Manual (pdf -download)
https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&r...bRarXjiqb3YG2A

----------


## garynguyen

Lâu lâu nhớ bãi đi mót hàng cho nó vui, e mót được mấy cái giảm tốc lên bán cho các cụ , giá cả sau thời gian không đi đã tăng gấp đôi, gấp ba. Mấy anh em trong đội rủ hoài cũng nhất quyết không đi nữa...
Giá cho giảm tốc harmonic size 17 là 500k, lỗ ốc mặt bích vừa xinh động cơ servo 100w, cốt vào 8mm
Giá cho cái scan là 50k chẵn
Giá cho giảm tốc 1:3 và khớp mềm là 250k. giảm tốc gắn vừa servo 100w, cốt vào 8 ra 13, khớp mềm 12-13
Thanks các cụ ạ!

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## maxx.side

Gạch 3 cái họp số nhé bác, tối về em làm thủ tục chuyển khoảng, inbox giúp em stk nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## ducduy9104

kaka, bác chủ phá giá quá nha  :Big Grin:

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Mới CNC

A Cay quá hụt mấy cái hộp số.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

@maxx.side: Nhận gạch của cụ. Total 1000k cụ ck giúp em qua stk: 0011004099922 VCB Nguyễn Duy Lợi. 
@Mới CNC: Cụ a cay cái giảm tốc nào cụ? :Cool:

----------


## Mới CNC

> @maxx.side: Nhận gạch của cụ. Total 1000k cụ ck giúp em qua stk: 0011004099922 VCB Nguyễn Duy Lợi. 
> @Mới CNC: Cụ a cay cái giảm tốc nào cụ?


Như cái 1/20 ở trang 21 đó.

----------


## GORLAK

Dzụ mấy cái hs bể gạch để e nhe bác gary.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Như cái 1/20 ở trang 21 đó.


Cụ cần cái hộp số bé bé ấy ah.e lấy của cụ garynguyen n vẫn chưa dùng nè.

----------


## shinkuto

bộ này còn khônh bác. cho e số dt vs.

----------


## manipul

> @maxx.side: Nhận gạch của cụ. Total 1000k cụ ck giúp em qua stk: 0011004099922 VCB Nguyễn Duy Lợi. 
> @Mới CNC: Cụ a cay cái giảm tốc nào cụ?


Cho cái SDT đi bác, em kiếm mãi ko ra. thank

----------


## garynguyen

Không thấy bác maxx.side liên lạc. Em xin phép được bán tiếp. Thanks bác quan tâm

----------


## garynguyen

@bác Quân: 0938575368

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

M lấy 2 hộp số bé nhé, tối chạy qua bác lấy.thanks

----------


## maxx.side

> Không thấy bác maxx.side liên lạc. Em xin phép được bán tiếp. Thanks bác quan tâm


Minh chuyển rồi cụ, nhưng cuối tuần nên ngày mai bác mới nhận dc

----------


## garynguyen

.Xin cảm ơn

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=garynguyen;124231]Đính kèm 43154
Đính kèm 43155
Đính kèm 43156
Đính kèm 43157
Đính kèm 43166
Bên công ty chuyển sang dùng UPS online tập trung nên em chọn được mấy cái UPS, tuyển chọn từ hơn 30 cái trong lô ups thay thế nên ngoại hình còn đẹp chai, bên công ty có định kỳ thay pin do bọn chính hãng thực hiện. 
+ Hai UPS online C2K của santak, dùng 8 pin công suất hơn 1400w thực, cái này thì xịn rồi. Hàng còn tem định kỳ bên Nguyên Hà. Giá 1975k (bằng 10% giá mới) cho một chiếc ngon lanh cành đào
Link tham khảo:
http://ecotek-canada.vn/san-pham/san...nline-c2k.html
https://www.phucanh.vn/bo-luu-dien-s...c2k2000va.html


BÁC CHO EM GẠCH 1 EM NẦY NHÁ,TÀI KHOẢN ĐANG CẠN NÊN THỨ 2 MỚI CHUYỂN CHO BÁC ĐƯỢC Ạ
mấy em này còn cáp đi theo ko bác

----------


## garynguyen

@ali35: sorry cụ Ali35, em vừa đăng cụ Hungmtcn đã gọi lấy hết hai con trắng cho máy in 3D nhà cụ ấy rồi, e đang liên hệ xin một con trắng nữa xem sao, có gì em ới cụ sớm nhất. Có gì cụ call em một tiếng khi cụ có yêu cầu : 0938575368 . Thanks cụ
Update: Hai con đen đã có gạch xịn luôn ạ. Thanks các cụ quan tâm

----------


## garynguyen

Cái giảm tốc như hình. Giá 300k. Hình như tỷ lệ 1:11. To vật so với những cái giảm tốc chuẩn cho servo 100w

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ điều khiển máy ép dầu có mã như hình, cho nó chơi cùng con cảm biến và cái biến tần là các cụ có một cái máy xịn.  Nguyên bản nó đi chơi với con biến tần E720. Nhưng em đã gả biến tần cho lão đập choai ở Quảng Ninh rồi. Thanks các cụ. Giá 300k ạ
Link tham khảo: 
http://www.yukme.com.mx/productos.ph...units&lang=eng

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Bộ điều khiển máy ép dầu có mã như hình, cho nó chơi cùng con cảm biến và cái biến tần là các cụ có một cái máy xịn.  Nguyên bản nó đi chơi với con biến tần E720. Nhưng em đã gả biến tần cho lão đập choai ở Quảng Ninh rồi. Thanks các cụ. Giá 400k ạ
> Link tham khảo: 
> http://www.yukme.com.mx/productos.ph...units&lang=eng


khú khú. Em tưởng có cái biến tần nữa. Em cho nó về luôn.

----------


## ali35

> @ali35: sorry cụ Ali35, em vừa đăng cụ Hungmtcn đã gọi lấy hết hai con trắng cho máy in 3D nhà cụ ấy rồi, e đang liên hệ xin một con trắng nữa xem sao, có gì em ới cụ sớm nhất. Có gì cụ call em một tiếng khi cụ có yêu cầu : 0938575368 . Thanks cụ
> Update: Hai con đen đã có gạch xịn luôn ạ. Thanks các cụ quan tâm


hix vừa định call bác ngay khi đặt gạch thì có khách gọi đi giao hàng,về thì xong rồi hix,nếu kiếm được em nữa nhan sắc và chất lượng khá 1 chút thì gọi em ạ,mai sms cho bác

----------


## garynguyen

> Bộ điều khiển máy ép dầu có mã như hình, cho nó chơi cùng con cảm biến và cái biến tần là các cụ có một cái máy xịn.  Nguyên bản nó đi chơi với con biến tần E720. Nhưng em đã gả biến tần cho lão đập choai ở Quảng Ninh rồi. Thanks các cụ. Giá 300k ạ
> Link tham khảo: 
> http://www.yukme.com.mx/productos.ph...units&lang=eng


Update: Bộ điều khiển này còn ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 42966
> Đính kèm 42967
> Đính kèm 42968
> Bán vài bộ phát xung điều khiển hai trục của hãng Autonic.  Hàng bao đẹp, đầy đủ 3 sợi cable P I/F; X; Y và giắc nguồn; cable kết nối USB với máy tính dễ tìm và rẻ; phần mềm lập trình trên máy tính hãng Autonic phục vụ tận răng. Giá 850k/ bộ, có số lượng
> Tham khảo thêm: 
> 
> http://www.autonicsonline.com/produc...roduct_id=8338
> http://www.daihoaphu.com/p/3167-pmc-2hs-usb.html
> 
> ...


Update link phần mềm và user manual của Hãng, hôm này rảnh em làm cái review video ạ
https://id.autonics.com/products/pro...06&db_uid=3126

----------


## garynguyen

[ATTCH=CONFIG]45457[/ATTACH]
[ATTCH=CONFIG]45458[/ATTACH]
[ATTCH=CONFIG]45459[/ATTACH]
[ATTCH=CONFIG]45460[/ATTACH]
Nhà có cái cục này đổi được của ông anh nhưng lười em ko làm lại. Cụ nào có nhu cầu làm máy tiện mini là ngon, tiện lại cái trục chính lắp mâm cặp, cái ụ động có thể chạy theo rãnh bên dưới và thụt thò khi xoay cái chốt nằm ngang, cái này đồng tâm chính xác với cái trục kia. Nặng cỡ 25-30kg. Giá 550k cho cả hình. E cảm ơn các bác. Ps. Lấy mâm cặp universal D80 cũ của nó thêm 600k ạ

----------


## emptyhb

Em lấy nhé

----------


## garynguyen

@emptyhb: Bán cho cụ gì ở Hải Phòng rồi ạ

----------


## emptyhb

@@ nhanh vậy

----------


## garynguyen

Đống xy lanh dai lê thê như hình, trơn trượt mượt mà, dùng cho cụ nào thích ép ép đẩy đẩy, không có thì mở đóng cửa số cũng ngon
Giá xy lanh:
+ Loại D25mm - CDM2L25 , hành trình 830mm, giá 150k/cây, mua hai cây trở lên 120k/cây
+ Loại D32mm - CDM2E32 , hành trình 700mm, giá 180k/cây, mua hai cây trở lên 150k/cây
Một số chú ý các bác lựa xy lanh: Lực ép xy lanh = tiết diện xy lanh x áp suất khí
D32: F=3.14x1.6x1.6x7=56.27kg =~ 55O N
D25: F= 3.14x1.25x1.25x7=34.34kg=~336.5 N

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## saudau

Bác Cà Ry Gà cho gạch 2 cây xy lanh D32 htrinh 700 tuyệt đẹp về làm gậy chống cho đỡ mỏi lưng nhé. Thứ 2 chuyển lúa cho bác. Thanks

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Cái giảm tốc như hình. Giá 300k. Hình như tỷ lệ 1:11. To vật so với những cái giảm tốc chuẩn cho servo 100w


Hộp số còn thì e gạch cái bác chủ ơi

----------


## HẢI

> Đính kèm 39423
> Đính kèm 39424
> Đính kèm 39425
> Đính kèm 39426
> Đính kèm 39427
> Đính kèm 39428
> Đính kèm 39429
> Đính kèm 39430
> Đính kèm 39431
> ...


cái cảm biến đó dùng cho hút chân không được không vậy bác ?

----------


## vopminh

Mình gạch 2 cây xy lanh d25 2 cây xilanh d32 nhé.

----------


## waranty

> Đống xy lanh dai lê thê như hình, trơn trượt mượt mà, dùng cho cụ nào thích ép ép đẩy đẩy, không có thì mở đóng cửa số cũng ngon
> Giá xy lanh:
> + Loại D25mm - CDM2L25 , hành trình 830mm, giá 150k/cây, mua hai cây trở lên 120k/cây
> + Loại D32mm - CDM2E32 , hành trình 700mm, giá 180k/cây, mua hai cây trở lên 150k/cây
> Một số chú ý các bác lựa xy lanh: Lực ép xy lanh = tiết diện xy lanh x áp suất khí
> D32: F=3.14x1.6x1.6x7=56.27kg =~ 55O N
> D25: F= 3.14x1.25x1.25x7=34.34kg=~336.5 N


Cho mình gạch 4 cái xilanh hành trình 700mm. Gửi cho mình xin stk để mình ck. Thanks bạn!
ĐT của mình: 0988.**4--0+0/7*5**5

----------


## solero

> Cái công tắc 40A của Đức quốc xã ba pha xịn cho cụ nào là dân chơi : 120K (cái này chất)


Lấy cái này nhé. Có 3 drive 2 phase nào ngon ngon ko thím?

----------


## Totdo

Lấy 4 xi lanh D32 hành trình 700 nhé bác

Minh O935417383

----------


## garynguyen

Em báo cáo các bác là hết xy lanh ngay ạ. E mua giá thấp nên thanh lý giá thấp. bác Sầu đau cũng ko có hàng. Thanks các bác ủng hộ

----------

saudau

----------


## garynguyen

Đồng hồ áp suất 0-1.0Mpa. Đồng giá các thương hiệu 150k/cái. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Cụm tịnh tiến dùng xy lanh như hình. Đầy đủ phụ kiện, chắc chắn cho ứng dụng nhỏ. Hành trình cỡ hơn 20mm. Về lắp vô là rút rút đẩy đẩy. Giá 200k( cỡ 2kg). Thanks các bác.

----------


## mactech

em lấy cái cụm tịnh tiến này nhé bác chủ

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

còn bộ step có encoder nào nữa không bác?

----------


## garynguyen

@ thanhcuongquynhon: em ko còn bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Hết tiền đong gạo em thanh lý vài món kép shop lên. 
+ Cục biến áp của Âu châu. Đầu vào tùy chọn 220-380-415. Đầu ra ba quận cách ly nên cho rất nhiều mức điện áp 0-20-24-30-44-50-125-130. Nếu đổi đầu input sẽ cho rất nhiều mức nữa như 72v,75v...hàng Âu châu còn rất tốt. Nặng gần 8kg. Giá 420k
+ Biến tần Mitsubishi E720 -0,2kw -220v input, output 400hz. Hàng như hình. Giá 420k. Cái này chạy spindle thần thánh của chú Quảng thì ngon lành lắm.  Thanks các bác

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ ba step đồng bộ.  Hàng đẹp, phì hợp lắp máy nhỏ gọn, đẹp.... giá 900k/3. Thanks các bác

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Bộ ba step đồng bộ.  Hàng đẹp, phì hợp lắp máy nhỏ gọn, đẹp.... giá 900k/3. Thanks các bác


Em gạch bộ này nha bác.

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Em gạch bộ này nha bác.


Trần Kim Tuấn 
0901.157.999 
Công ty takashima viet nam, Số 17,  đường số 6 kcn vsip 2, phường hòa phú, TP. Thủ dầu một, Bình dương

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com#ixzz4tGxh4ce6

----------


## waranty

> Hết tiền đong gạo em thanh lý vài món kép shop lên. 
> + Biến tần Mitsubishi E720 -0,2kw -220v input, output 400hz. Hàng như hình. Giá 420k. Cái này chạy spindle thần thánh của chú Quảng thì ngon lành lắm.  Thanks các bác


 Cái biến tần này muốn đảo chiều quay thì có được ko ạ? Xin lỗi bác nếu hỏi ngớ ngẩn quá vì em mới đang tập tành nên hơi gà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cái biến tần này muốn đảo chiều quay thì có được ko ạ? Xin lỗi bác nếu hỏi ngớ ngẩn quá vì em mới đang tập tành nên hơi gà


Biến tần nào mà chả đảo chiều quay được, không đảo bằng biến tần thì đảo bằng dây pha của motor

----------


## garynguyen

@waranty: Em đã gọi trả lời cho bác.

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 42966
> Đính kèm 42967
> Đính kèm 42968
> Bán vài bộ phát xung điều khiển hai trục của hãng Autonic.  Hàng bao đẹp, đầy đủ 3 sợi cable P I/F; X; Y và giắc nguồn; cable kết nối USB với máy tính dễ tìm và rẻ; phần mềm lập trình trên máy tính hãng Autonic phục vụ tận răng. Giá 850k/ bộ, có số lượng
> Tham khảo thêm: 
> 
> http://www.autonicsonline.com/produc...roduct_id=8338
> http://www.daihoaphu.com/p/3167-pmc-2hs-usb.html
> 
> ...


// Bộ này đã test chạy ngon lành, hướng dẫn lắp đặt và tạo program cho bác nào mua. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 40789
> Đính kèm 40790
> Mớ cable 20pin của 3M như hình, dùng cho vexta, servo ...Giá 50k/1, 120k/3, mua hết có giá tốt hơn, mua về xác định đầu dây là dùng, đỡ phải hàn hàn nối nối mất thời gian. Thanks các bác (viên gạch 30cm nhé)


// Mớ cáp này còn nhiều, có thêm bổ xung

----------


## garynguyen

> Lâu lâu em up cái:
> Hàng như hình, đủ bi, giá 300k/4. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 35279
> Đính kèm 35280
> Đính kèm 35281


// Bốn cái block này còn, giá vẫn vậy. Hàng đẩy đủ bi và dùng tốt

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 31050
> Đính kèm 31051
> Đính kèm 31052
> Đính kèm 31053
> Đính kèm 31054
> Đính kèm 31055
> Đính kèm 31056


Combo XY hành trình 140x310mm tháo từ máy của Hàn Quốc 
Thông số: 
+ Nặng 21kg, khung nhôm profile chuyên dụng cứng vững mặc dù phần trên có hai con trượt, mặt sau phẳng có thể bắt ốc ngay
+ Vít me 1610, gối BK12, cốt khớp mềm D=10mm, Ray ABBA 15 có kích thước ray và kích thước lỗ ốc trên con trượt như HSR15 - Ray vít me còn đẹp như hình
+ Mặt bích động cơ chuẩn motor step size 56 ( PK569, M569...)
+ Đầy đủ 4 cảm biến giới hạn
Đơn giá vẫn vậy 150k/kg ( tương đương 21*150=3150k/combo xy)
  // Tặng 02 khớp mềm 8-10 đẹp  :Cool:

----------


## garynguyen

> Update hàng tồn : 
> + Khớp nối 15-19 còn 4 cái, giá 100k/cái như trước
> + Con trượt SR30 có đệm nhưa giữa các bi, hàng đẹp như hình, giá cơ bản 200k/con, mua nhiều giảm giá nhiều. 
> Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 37243
> Đính kèm 37244Đính kèm 37245Đính kèm 37246


// Cái này còn gần chục con trượt nữa, giá giảm còn 150k/con, mấy con này nặng cân kinh khủng  :Cool:

----------


## garynguyen

Găm vài cặp ray hình thức khá ủ mưu nhưng túng thiếu nên em mang lên bán cho các bác lấy tiền đong gạo
+ Cặp ray SR30 như hình, dài 2,92m, đủ dài xinh, cặp này đang lắp 4 con trượt SR30. Cặp này nặng 29kg nếu lắp 9 con trượt loại hai lỗ.
+ Cặp ray SR30 dài 1,8m , đủ hành trình đến 1,5-1,6m. Cặp này em nợ hình, chất lượng như cặp trên bác nào quan tâm em gửi hình sau. Cặp này nặng 19kg nếu lắp 8 con trượt loại hai lỗ (lúc em mua cân vậy).

Hai cặp này lắp máy hành trình lớn đến 1600x2600. Bác nào có dự án 1325 sắp triển khai là đẹp ạ, trước em định làm con 1325 nên om mà.  :Smile:  Có 17 con trượt SR30 nguyên zin theo cặp ray lúc mua và 8 con trượt SR30 như hình trên. Nên bác nào mua có thể cân ký thêm mớ đó về nhà làm dự trữ. 
Giá ray + con trượt là 190k/kg. Cân lên tính tiền
Gạch đá và yêu cầu về hình ảnh...các cụ pm/zalo cho em: 0938 575 368

// Tham khảo giá ray TBI tàu mới giờ là : 1100k/m cho ray 20, 1350k/m cho ray 25, con trượt cỡ  550k-650k một con nữa.

----------


## garynguyen

Em update: 
Giảm tốc đèn xì như hình, chuẩn vào servo 200/400W - cốt vào 14. Cốt ra 22, tháo thử xem nội y thì hoàn hảo, trơn nhẹ nhàng dù tỷ lệ là 1/81 như trên thân ghi. Hàng tháo từ máy Nhật nguyên bản ngậm con động cơ 400w của mitsu - J2s, có sẵn bát phục vụ. Giá lên đường là 600k. Thanks các bác

----------


## elenercom

Đẹp quá. Đẹp đến thế là cùng

----------


## garynguyen

Update: 
+ Em trả hình cặp SR30 bên trái dài 1800mm
+ Cặp giữa là SR25 dài 1120mm
+ Cặp bên phải là SR25 dài 1920mm
+ Cặp SR25 dài 1240mm, tương tự như trên
+ Cặp SR25 dài 600mm gì đó
+ Cặp SR25 dài 460mm
Giá cho SR25 là 200k/kg. Cam kết chất lượng tốt. Ngoài ra nhà còn chục cặp ray SHS15 và ray con lăn SRG15 dài cỡ 340-360mm, clear kho giá 350k một cặp. Các cặp ABBA 30 dài 920mm nặng cỡ 8kg, giá đẹp 960k.....Thanks các bác

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Ga con

Ray con lăn 15 còn đẹp không lão, e lấy 1 cặp nhé.

Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Ray SHS15 và ray con lăn đã hết ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 32613
> Đính kèm 32614
> Mớ ray có mã, chiều dài và chất lượng như hình. Giá 140k/1 cặp, mua hai cặp trở lên là: 125k/cặp. Mỗi cặp ray gồm hai thanh ray dài và 4 con trượt đủ bi (Thanh ray ngắn chỉ để lấy con trượt). Thanks các bác quan tâm!


*//Fixed : 100k/cặp*

----------


## garynguyen

> + Ray IKO MHS15 dài 260mm, hành trình 150mm, con trượt đủ bi, dùng tốt. Giá 300k/cặp, mua 2 cặp giá 275k/cặp, mua hơn 2 cặp giá 250k/cặp
> + Ray con lăn THK  SRG25 dài 340mm, Đủ 4 con trượt, trượt trơn, đủ bi, số lượng 2 cặp, giá 680k/cặp
> + Ray ABBA dài 400mm, 4 con trượt êm, đủ bi, giá 800k/cặp. Có một cặp
> Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 33494
> *//Fixed: Ray IKO MHS15 250k/cặp - 900k/4 cặp -  rẻ hơn ve chai*


Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 31050
> Đính kèm 31051
> Đính kèm 31052
> Đính kèm 31053
> Đính kèm 31054
> Đính kèm 31055
> Đính kèm 31056


Combo XY hành trình 140x310mm tháo từ máy của Hàn Quốc 
Thông số: 
+ Nặng 21kg, khung nhôm profile chuyên dụng cứng vững mặc dù phần trên có hai con trượt, mặt sau phẳng có thể bắt ốc ngay
+ Vít me 1610, gối BK12, cốt khớp mềm D=10mm, Ray ABBA 15 có kích thước ray và kích thước lỗ ốc trên con trượt như HSR15 - Ray vít me còn đẹp như hình
+ Mặt bích động cơ chuẩn motor step size 56 ( PK569, M569...)
+ Đầy đủ 4 cảm biến giới hạn
Đơn giá 150k/kg ( tương đương 21*150=3150k/combo xy)
Thanks các bác!
*
Fixed : 110k/kg - 21kg*110k/kg=2300k/combo*
ĐÃ bán

----------


## garynguyen

--------------------------------------------------------
3.0 Đồng giá 300k/ set:

Đính kèm 36472
Đính kèm 36473
Notes: 
+ Một set bao gồm : Một camera công nghiệp như hình, một sợi cable tín hiệu zin, một sợi fiber dẫn ánh sáng cho camera chuyên dụng, hàng tháo twf máy sản xuất camera của nhật
*Fixed: 200k bộ*

----------


## garynguyen

> Hai bộ servo 100w đẹp samsung còn đẹp đẹp. Giá 1500k/1, 2900k/2. Thanks
> Đính kèm 37247
> Đính kèm 37248
> Đính kèm 37249


*Có bốn bộ giống nhau, đẹp long lanh. Giá fixed: 1000k/bộ - mua 4 bộ free ship thường viettel*

----------


## garynguyen

Mới rửa mấy tấm che màu tím ra đwowcj bộ tím ngắt - màu thủy chung  :Embarrassment: 
Phần combo x, y và tấm nhôm đáy Y nặng cỡ 15kg, Hai vai sắt của cụ nào đó trên này. Mặt bích động cơ chuẩn 100w. Ray mỗi thanh đều có 2 con trượt, ray Đài Loan - PMI15.  Chơi với mấy bộ động cơ bên trên là nguyên bản.  Hành trình combo 270*370 thì phải hơn. 
Giá 2300k cho cả hình đó. Hàng bao đẹp
*Đã bán, còn chân đế*

----------


## garynguyen

> Lâu lâu em up cái:
> Hàng như hình, đủ bi, giá 300k/4. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 35279
> Đính kèm 35280
> Đính kèm 35281


*Bốn con trượt này còn, hàng đủ bi, bao xài*

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 45830
> Đồng hồ áp suất 0-1.0Mpa. Đồng giá các thương hiệu 150k/cái. Thanks các bác


*//Discount 20%*

----------


## hoahong102

> Mới rửa mấy tấm che màu tím ra đwowcj bộ tím ngắt - màu thủy chung 
> Phần combo x, y và tấm nhôm đáy Y nặng cỡ 15kg, Hai vai sắt của cụ nào đó trên này. Mặt bích động cơ chuẩn 100w. Ray mỗi thanh đều có 2 con trượt, ray Đài Loan - PMI15.  Chơi với mấy bộ động cơ bên trên là nguyên bản.  Hành trình combo 270*370 thì phải hơn. 
> Giá 2300k cho cả hình đó. Hàng bao đẹp


hàng đẹp nhưng xin hủy gạch

----------


## anhxco

> hàng đẹp nhưng xin hủy gạch


Em tạm gạch.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## daomanh_hung

Cặp giữa là SR25 dài 1120mm và Cặp SR25 dài 1240mm, bao cân bác??

----------


## garynguyen

@daomanh_hung: cặp 1120mm cỡ 7-8kg gì đó bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Update: 
> + Em trả hình cặp SR30 bên trái dài 1800mm
> + Cặp giữa là SR25 dài 1120mm
> + Cặp bên phải là SR25 dài 1920mm
> + Cặp SR25 dài 1240mm, tương tự như trên
> + Cặp SR25 dài 600mm gì đó
> + Cặp SR25 dài 460mm
> Giá cho SR25 là 200k/kg. Cam kết chất lượng tốt. Ngoài ra nhà còn chục cặp ray SHS15 và ray con lăn SRG15 dài cỡ 340-360mm, clear kho giá 350k một cặp. Các cặp ABBA 30 dài 920mm nặng cỡ 8kg, giá đẹp 960k.....Thanks các bác


Update: Cặp ray sr30 dài nhất em để dành làm máy. Còn cặp ray sr30 -1800mm đơn thân. E giảm giá còn 180k/kg. Cặp này như vậy giá 19x180k = 3420k. Đủ 8 con trượt. Bác nào chơi máy tiện gỗ là đúng bài ạ

----------


## MetXi

> Cặp giữa là SR25 dài 1120mm và Cặp SR25 dài 1240mm, bao cân bác??


Cũng đang quan tâm 2 cặp này, giá cả cụ thể thế nào Lợi ơi, đã bán chưa

----------


## garynguyen

@metxi: Mấy cặp này em bán hết rồi a ạ

----------


## futurenguyen

bác có bộ step nào size 57 trở lên ko?

----------


## doanthienthinh

> Đính kèm 40153
> Đính kèm 40154
> Hai bộ kẹp nhôm, đường kích trong kẹp vừa spindle size 65mm. Kích thước so sánh với step size 56. Bốn cái nặng cỡ hơn 2,5kg. Giá 100k/4. Thanks


Kẹp nhôm còn không anh ? 
em lấy nhé

----------

Trucvt

----------


## garynguyen

Em up tí cho đỡ mốc shop ạ. 
Mấy cái núm quay tay 50k/1. khớp nối giá từ dưới lên trên đắt dần. 
Các khớp có size: 6-6,35; 6-8, 6-10, 8-8, 8-10,8-12, 9-10, 10-12, 8-12, 10-14,10-15. Giá tùy cái. Từ 0 đồng cho hai cái thấp nhất. 50k-160k mỗi cái từ dưới lên. Puly toàn loại 3M thường là có cặp giống nhau. Đồng giá 80k/1. Mua hai cái là 150k/2. Gạch ngói quăng qua zalo nhà em. 0938575368

----------


## Bongmayquathem

e đăng ký 2 cái 0đ đi bác gà ry.

----------


## mactech

Em lấy 7 cái puli vị trí 1 đến 7 hàng bên trái từ trên xuống nhé

----------


## thuyên1982

Có mấy cái khớp nối 6_8 vậy bác

----------


## haianhelectric

> Đính kèm 45761
> Đính kèm 45762
> Đính kèm 45763
> Đính kèm 45764
> Đống xy lanh dai lê thê như hình, trơn trượt mượt mà, dùng cho cụ nào thích ép ép đẩy đẩy, không có thì mở đóng cửa số cũng ngon
> Giá xy lanh:
> + Loại D25mm - CDM2L25 , hành trình 830mm, giá 150k/cây, mua hai cây trở lên 120k/cây
> + Loại D32mm - CDM2E32 , hành trình 700mm, giá 180k/cây, mua hai cây trở lên 150k/cây
> Một số chú ý các bác lựa xy lanh: Lực ép xy lanh = tiết diện xy lanh x áp suất khí
> ...


Loại D32 còn không chủ thớt.

----------


## trucnguyen

Em cần 2 con 10-12. Bác cho xin kích thước (Đường kính ngoài x Dài ) , hình , và giá giúp.

Thank you!

----------


## garynguyen

@thuýen982: khớp 6-8 nhà em có vài cái nhỏ inox, 6 cái thì phải, trên hình nó gần gần nhau. 70k/cái, 6 cái 400k
@haianhelectric: Xi lanh em hết rồi bác ạ
@trucnguyen: nhà chỉ còn một cái 10-12 đẹp, giá 150k. 
Thanks các bác

----------


## Xuan Gio

zalo voi sms khong thay bac tra loi noi.

----------


## garynguyen

> Update: Cặp ray sr30 dài nhất em để dành làm máy. Còn cặp ray sr30 -1800mm đơn thân. E giảm giá còn 180k/kg. Cặp này như vậy giá 19x180k = 3420k. Đủ 8 con trượt. Bác nào chơi máy tiện gỗ là đúng bài ạ


*Fixed tiếp cặp ray Sr30 - 8 con trượt - 19kg - 1800mm, giá 3200k*. hình các bác xem trang trước

----------


## zzslimzip

> *//Fixed : 100k/cặp*


cái này cặp dài nhất bao nhiêu cm bác. em muốn lấy vài cặp ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Em update: 
> Giảm tốc đèn xì như hình, chuẩn vào servo 200/400W - cốt vào 14. Cốt ra 22, tháo thử xem nội y thì hoàn hảo, trơn nhẹ nhàng dù tỷ lệ là 1/81 như trên thân ghi. Hàng tháo từ máy Nhật nguyên bản ngậm con động cơ 400w của mitsu - J2s, có sẵn bát phục vụ. Giá lên đường là 600k. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 47636
> Đính kèm 47637
> Đính kèm 47638
> Đính kèm 47639


*Fixed: 450k*

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 40789
> Đính kèm 40790
> Mớ cable 20pin của 3M như hình, dùng cho vexta, servo ...Giá 50k/1, 120k/3, mua hết có giá tốt hơn, mua về xác định đầu dây là dùng, đỡ phải hàn hàn nối nối mất thời gian. Thanks các bác (viên gạch 30cm nhé)


Mớ giắc này còn các bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Dư dùng - do nhà có nhiều máy nên em bán con CNC6040.
- Hành tình 600x400x90
- Step driver 3 trục
- Biến tần 1.5kw , spindle loại sịn 1.5kw
- Full nhôm , đồ điện trong box
- Máy nguyên bản China - Đang chạy tốt - gặm nhôm bình thường; máy này em mua cho việc học cnc. Vệ sinh đi sẽ đẹp ngay
Giá 16.5 tr - Có thể thay spinlde khác để cho rẻ hơn. Giá tham khảo bên trung quốc mua về việt nam khoảng 40tr
Liên hệ với em 0938 575 368 để xem trực tiếp và test máy

//Đã bán

----------


## Duc87hp

Spin và biến tần có bán rời ko b cho e giá luôn

----------


## garynguyen

@duc87hp: Máy đang chạy nên ko tháo biến tần và spindle bán nhé bác

----------


## zzslimzip

cái này còn k bác, cho em xin sdt bác với e cần gấp vài cặp bác ơi

----------


## garynguyen

@zzslimzip: 0938575368

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ tự động bơm mỡ cho máy của Hàn xẻng. Các cụ bơm một lần đến 160g mỡ vào bình. Áp lực bơm nén cái lò xo to vật trong ống chứa xuống. Ống dầu có núm vặn để mở nhiều hay ít. Mỡ sẽ tự bôi cho thiết bị đến khi hết cả bình mỡ các bác lại bơm bình khác nên không phải lo lắng chuyện thường xuyên bơm mỡ
Hàng dùng tốt. Giá 100k/1. Mua 2 trở lên là 90k/1

----------


## vpopviet

> Bộ tự động bơm mỡ cho máy của Hàn xẻng. Các cụ bơm một lần đến 160g mỡ vào bình. Áp lực bơm nén cái lò xo to vật trong ống chứa xuống. Ống dầu có núm vặn để mở nhiều hay ít. Mỡ sẽ tự bôi cho thiết bị đến khi hết cả bình mỡ các bác lại bơm bình khác nên không phải lo lắng chuyện thường xuyên bơm mỡ
> Hàng dùng tốt. Giá 100k/1. Mua 2 trở lên là 90k/1


gạch cái này nhé. mới nt cho bác qua zalo

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Lấy 2 cái b nhé. 0905019904

----------


## ali35

> Đính kèm 52894
> Đính kèm 52895
> Bộ tự động bơm mỡ cho máy của Hàn xẻng. Các cụ bơm một lần đến 160g mỡ vào bình. Áp lực bơm nén cái lò xo to vật trong ống chứa xuống. Ống dầu có núm vặn để mở nhiều hay ít. Mỡ sẽ tự bôi cho thiết bị đến khi hết cả bình mỡ các bác lại bơm bình khác nên không phải lo lắng chuyện thường xuyên bơm mỡ
> Hàng dùng tốt. Giá 100k/1. Mua 2 trở lên là 90k/1


còn hàng ko bác,còn cho gạch 2 cái nha

----------


## garynguyen

Con biến tần Delta 0,4kw -220v-400hz out như hình. Vỏ bẩn bẩn chút lau sạch ngay. Em thử tháo ra thì thấy nội y sạch đẹp. Giá 450k. Thanks các bác
//đã bán

----------


## garynguyen

Mấy cái bộ tịnh tiến nhỏ xinh xinh. Giá 120k ạ :Embarrassment: 
//đã bán

----------


## garynguyen

Hai cái combo mini. Made in Japan. Vít me bi tí hon, con trượt dưới cũng trượt bi tí hon. Động cơ bước 6 dây. Giá 100k/2 combo. Kích thước so sánh với cái ip4 nhé các bác
//Đã bán

----------


## garynguyen

> còn hàng ko bác,còn cho gạch 2 cái nha


Bơm mỡ còn nhé bác. Zalo em 0938575368 gửi thông tin số lượng cho e. Thanks bác

----------


## sonnc1990

> Hai cái combo mini. Made in Japan. Vít me bi tí hon, con trượt dưới cũng trượt bi tí hon. Động cơ bước 6 dây. Giá 100k/2 combo. Kích thước so sánh với cái ip4 nhé các bác


Nhận 2 combo mini với 2 cái bộ tịnh tiến nhé bác

----------


## garynguyen

Update.:
- Hlphuocson lấy hai cái bộ combo bé ti
- Bác phamthanh hay phạm thanh gì đó lấy cái biến tần. 
- Một bác ở hà nội lấy ba cái vi chỉnh màu đen
- Bộ tự động bơm dầu vẫn còn. Mấy bác lấy em update danh sách riêng
Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ đồ chơi chân không gồm các giác hút vẫn còn tốt...giá 160k cho cả đám
//đã bán

----------


## ali35

> Bộ đồ chơi chân không gồm các giác hút vẫn còn tốt...giá 160k cho cả đám


múc cái đám này lun nha bác,thứ 2mơi chuyển ngân lượng cho bác được á

----------


## mtle5554

Cái bộ combo bé xinh nếu bác còn cái lớn hơn 2 cái kia xiu thi em gạch cái đó nhe. Thx bác

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 52894
> Đính kèm 52895
> Bộ tự động bơm mỡ cho máy của Hàn xẻng. Các cụ bơm một lần đến 160g mỡ vào bình. Áp lực bơm nén cái lò xo to vật trong ống chứa xuống. Ống dầu có núm vặn để mở nhiều hay ít. Mỡ sẽ tự bôi cho thiết bị đến khi hết cả bình mỡ các bác lại bơm bình khác nên không phải lo lắng chuyện thường xuyên bơm mỡ
> Hàng dùng tốt. Giá 100k/1. Mua 2 trở lên là 90k/1


*Update: Hàng vẫn còn kha khá ạ*

----------


## garynguyen

Nhà em còn con trựot loại THK SR25 này, bác nào cần ới em. Giá 100k/1, mua từ hai con trở lên 80k/1

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool: 
Happy new year 2k18 các cụ ạ! Năm mới chúc các cụ cày cuốc được nhiều hơn - cả về xiền bạc và công việc

----------


## dobinh1961

> Nhà em còn con trựot loại THK SR25 này, bác nào cần ới em. Giá 100k/1, mua từ hai con trở lên 80k/1


Cho hỏi chút có lắp được vào ray thk hsr 25 không được thì lấy 8 chiếc

----------


## minhhung999

> Cho hỏi chút có lắp được vào ray thk hsr 25 không được thì lấy 8 chiếc


lắp không được nhe cụ

----------


## Gamo

> Hai cái combo mini. Made in Japan. Vít me bi tí hon, con trượt dưới cũng trượt bi tí hon. Động cơ bước 6 dây. Giá 100k/2 combo. Kích thước so sánh với cái ip4 nhé các bác
> //Đã bán


Ông mà đụng mấy cái combo này thì hú giùm nhe

----------


## thuyên1982

> Nhà em còn con trựot loại THK SR25 này, bác nào cần ới em. Giá 100k/1, mua từ hai con trở lên 80k/1


bác còn bao nhiêu con trượt này thế? em lấy khoảng 30 cái nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Rảnh rồi e bán biến tần còi trong kho nhà em :Cool:  
Tất cả đều xài 220V- output 400HZ
+ Hàng trên toàn bộ là 750W - 220V, Giá từ trái sang: 600K - 750K (Mã E720)- 550K (Fuji)-450K-950K( Mã E520)
+Hàng dưới ba con bên trái là 750W, bên phải 200W, giá từ trái qua phải: 750K-750K-500K-350K-320K-300K(E520-KN)
Gạch đá ném vô nhà em: 0938575368. Thanks các bác đọc tin

*// Biến tần em đã nhận gạch và bán hết ạ*

----------


## thuyetnq

> Gạch đá ném vô nhà em: 0938575368. Thanks các bác đọc tin


  Như đả sms cho bác.
  Em lấy 3 con 200W nha.
Nhắn cho em tk vietcombank.
Thanks bác.
Đả chuyển tiền  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Hung rau

> Update 02/11:
> Nhôm đen size 30x90 dài 400. nhôm đẹp cho các bác làm bàn máy mini hoặc chế cháo linh tinh. Đơn giá: 75k/1 thanh, trên 10 thanh là 70k/thanh, mỗi thanh 1kg. Các bác ủng hộ em mua về gối đầu cũng ok . Thanks các bác!!
> Đính kèm 27046
> Đính kèm 27047
> Đính kèm 27048
> Đính kèm 27049


Còn ko bạn ? Nếu còn lấy thử 1 cây!

----------


## garynguyen

@hungrau: Cái này nhà hình nhw còn gần chục thanh, nhưng nó nhuộm màu hơi khác nhau chút, bác lấy có 1 thanh àh???

----------


## garynguyen

Update:
+ Giảm tốc 1:9 size servo 200-400w, lỗ vào 14mm, ra mặt bích như hình, bác nào quan tâm tra mã giúp em, hàng còn dùng tốt dù. Giá 600k





+ Giảm tốc tỷ số rất cao - 1:180 thì phải, có sẵn vạch chia độ, thích hợp làm trục xoay cho mục đích em yêu khoa học, trục B... Mặt bích chuẩn động cơ servo 100W, tấm bích trên bằng thép nặng chịch, mặt dưới không còn ngon nhưng khi lắp đã bị che hết, cốt vào nghiêng vài độ bác nào mua về khéo tay gõ nhẹ là ok. Giá thương yêu 339k (bằng 1/3 giá nếu không tỳ vết)

----------


## Himd

Giảm tốc tỷ số rất cao - 1:180 thì phải, có sẵn vạch chia độ, thích hợp làm trục xoay cho mục đích em yêu khoa học, trục B... Mặt bích chuẩn động cơ servo 100W, tấm bích trên bằng thép nặng chịch, mặt dưới không còn ngon nhưng khi lắp đã bị che hết, cốt vào nghiêng vài độ bác nào mua về khéo tay gõ nhẹ là ok. Giá thương yêu 339k (bằng 1/3 giá nếu không tỳ vết)

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...#ixzz53tZFszsj

kiểm tra giúp tấm       bích trên bằng thép nặng   thép trá*ng để cho a nhé

----------


## hungmtcn

Lấy cái hộp số bị cong cốt  giá 339 nhé gary

----------


## binhminh_12

> Đính kèm 53224
> Nhà em còn con trựot loại THK SR25 này, bác nào cần ới em. Giá 100k/1, mua từ hai con trở lên 80k/1


còn hàng con này không bác em gạch 5 con

----------


## thuyên1982

+ Giảm tốc 1:9 size servo 200-400w, lỗ vào 14mm, ra mặt bích như hình, bác nào quan tâm tra mã giúp em, hàng còn dùng tốt dù. Giá 600k

em lấy cái này nhé bác.

----------


## garynguyen

Update: giản tốc 1:9 theo bác Thuyên, giảm tốc 1:180 theo bác Hưng. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Nguồn 24v-14A ra, điện áp vào dải rộng từ 110v-220v chuẩn công nghiệp, nặng trên 3kg, e tháo từ máy Nhật nên chất lượng ok. Giá 420k cho cái nguồn hịn

----------


## garynguyen

Có cái màn HMI của mitsu A953GOT-TBD-M3-002. Tình trạng có vết xước nhỏ nhỏ trên màn do em dủng rẻ bẩn lau, màn test cảm ứng ok. Giá 989k. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Hai bộ tính tiến có xy lanh khí nén như hình- cũng sáng đẹp nhưng em không vệ sinh gì nên nó vậy, tịnh tiến trên thanh trượt có 2 block của THK. Một bộ đơn, một bộ kép, rất cứng vững, nặng  do toàn làm bằng thép trắng, xy lanh SMC cõ tiếng Nhật chắc là của Nhật. Bác nào đang cần chế máy cần bộ ép, giữ thì cái này là ok. Giá cả đám là 550k
. Ảnh thêm các bác vui lòng zalo em 0938575368. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Đồng hồ / cảm biến áp suất khí 0-1Mpa và cảm biến sợi quang vẫn còn kha khá

----------


## garynguyen

Hai cái thước quang bị cắt dây từ bãi. Giá nghiên cứu 100k/2 cái. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Cái áo spindle nhỏ gọn. Dùng cho spindle D58. Giá 50k

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ lọc cho những thứ cần lọc. Giá 0 đồng

----------


## garynguyen

Cơ cấu xoay bằng khí nén. Phần đế đứng yên. Phần trên xoay theo góc đặt. Hình như 90 độ có thể chỉnh. Giá 100k (giá nhôm)

----------


## Gamo

Mình đặt 2 thước quang & áo spindle nhe

----------


## aiemphuong

nhường e cái áo đi a gà  :Frown:

----------


## garynguyen

+ 5 cái điện trở xả đẹp đẽ và sạch sẽ. Nếu điện trở lớn các bác có thể nối tiếp. Giá 200k cho 5 cái
+ Mấy cái lọc nhiễu 6A-220v. Lọc nhiễu của Lambda - Japan nên chắc là tốt. Giá 70k/1. 200k/3. Thanks các bác
+ Ba cái điện trở xoay giống hệt nhau. Có hai cái núm xinh xinh như hình. Hàng Nhật. Giá 100k ( Giá cao vì nó đẹp). Kekek

----------


## garynguyen

Update. Sorry bác gà mờ và iemphuong. Lão Phước Sơn lấy hai cái thước quang và áo spindle rồi   Thanks các bác

----------


## ali35

ba cái điện trở xoay 100k cả 3 cái hả bác

----------


## garynguyen

@ali35. Ok bác

----------


## ali35

lấy 3 cái điện trở và cái cơ cấu xoay khí nén nhe bác,mai chuyển ngân lượng cho bác a

----------


## garynguyen

PLC fx2n -64mr như hình. Có thêm hai module Fx2N -2AD và Fx2N-2DA. Tình trạng như hình, hai module cắm vào lên đèn ok. Giá 2200k. Thanks các bác

----------


## mactech

Như alo bác nhắn lại cho em cái tk vietcombank lấy 3 lọc + 5 cái điện trở xả. Thanks!

----------


## tcm

> PLC fx2n -64mr như hình. Có thêm hai module Fx2N -2AD và Fx2N-2DA. Tình trạng như hình, hai module cắm vào lên đèn ok. Giá 2200k. Thanks các bác


Anh lấy cái này nhé. Thứ 2 đi làm cầm cho anh nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Đại ca tcm ơi. Lão Ngọc tphcm gạch rồi bác ạ

----------


## tcm

vậy à. em còn bộ 4DA nào kg?

----------


## garynguyen

Update: lọc nhiễu, thước quang, áo spindle, điện trở xả đã bán. Bộ xoay khí nén, biến trở xoay và plc có gạch. Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

@tcm. Em không anh ạ. A hỏi a Long giúp e xem có ko

----------


## tcm

Ok. Cám ơn em.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Đồng hồ / cảm biến áp suất khí 0-1Mpa và cảm biến sợi quang vẫn còn kha khá
> Đính kèm 53709


bác cho Em cái hình cảm biến, đồng hồ áp suất với, cắm khí vào hiển thị áp suất có điều khiển không bác? nó dùng điện bao nhiêu vậy nhỉ?.

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> vậy à. em còn bộ 4DA nào kg?


em nhanh tay hơn tí bác ! Em còn 1 bộ FX2N-4DA, bác sms em nhé : 0984 580 828

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Bán máy cnc như hình

+ XYZ: 400x400x120
+ Nặng khoảng 350kg toàn bộ, phần chân đế bằng tôn dày chấn thành tủ, phần thân máy bằng gang đúc phay, trục x bằng gang trắng đúc nguyên khổi, trục Z bằng thép phay
+ Ray XYZ size 15, vít me bước 5, toàn bộ trượt nhẹ nhàng , cứng vững
+ Mặt bích XYZ động cơ nguyên bản step size 56, đang chạy bộ xy size 56 của Hàn Quốc, trục z chạy động cơ size 86 driver Đài loan
+ Bàn T slot gang đúc cho cả mặt máy còn đẹp, hệ thống tưới nguội hoàn chỉnh gồm máy bơm , thùng chứa và hệ thống ống dẫn.
+ Mach 3 conntroler , bob việt nam, nguồn 24V hàn quốc, tích hợp luôn PC trong tủ điện màu ghi sáng, bàn phím, chuột màn hình viewsonic...
+ Spindle zhenyu 1.5kw loại 4 vòng bi - spindle loại dài, biến tần Mitsubishi E720 - 1HP, 0-400hz
+ Hoạt động tốt cho kim loại màu, nhôm, đồng...làm nô lệ nhà em chỉ lao động đến vậy  :Cool: 
Giá như mô tả : 28tr, 
Option:
+ Thêm trục A (hamonic size 17 lắp sẵn step size 56 - driver có sẵn trong tủ điện) chưa có mâm cặp 80 - có u chân đế: +800k
+ Thay toàn bộ step bằng servo: liên hệ trực tiếp
Các bác ở xa có thể nhờ người qua test máy, liên hệ thêm thông tin và ném đá: 0938575368
Thanks các bác đọc bài

----------

tiinicat

----------


## huanpt

nhiu vậy bác chủ?

----------


## garynguyen

@huanpt:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## katerman

Bác thớt có để  Giá 32tr kìa bác.

----------


## phuongmd

Hic. Tháo bán đồ đi. A đăng ký con biến tần nhá :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gamo

Oi, mình đăng ký trục X, trục Z và bàn T nhá nhá  :Wink:

----------


## garynguyen

:Frown: ok bác Phương và bác Gà mờ. Khi nào có đồ thay thế là em bán liền

----------


## garynguyen

+ Bộ trượt khí nén hành trình 105, hàng còn nguyên cái núm hơi. 
Bộ tịnh xi lanh khí nén có cục nhôm to hai đầu hành trình 30mm. Giá ve chai nhôm tổng hai bộ: 300k ( cỡ 3-4kg) // đã bán


+ Sáu bộ căn chỉnh vuông 60x60 như hình, 5 bộ bằng thép, một bộ bằng nhôm đen. Chính giữa có cái lục giác có thể điều chỉnh khoảng cách hai miếng thép. Bốn cái lục giác bốn góc để chỉnh góc nghiêng. Giá ve chai: Đã tặng lão Gà mờ

----------


## Gamo

Em hốt 6 bộ sắt vuông nhe

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Bác nào có dư con step size 56, hai pha càng dài càng tốt bán cho em một con nhé. 0938575368 (admin cho em đăng ở đây nhé  :Smile: )

----------


## khoa.address

> Update: Bác nào có dư con step size 56, hai pha càng dài càng tốt bán cho em một con nhé. 0938575368 (admin cho em đăng ở đây nhé )


Em còn một con theo yêu cầu của anh đây.

Giá đề xuất 550.000 đồng

Size 56x56x113 (dòng 3,0A)

Đính kèm 54061

----------


## garynguyen

@khoa. Adress: E biết bác còn một con, nhưng giá chưa yêu bác ạ :Embarrassment:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Duc87hp

> @khoa. Adress: E biết bác còn một con, nhưng giá chưa yêu bác ạ


cũng hóng rẻ là cướp hàng

----------


## khoa.address

> @khoa. Adress: E biết bác còn một con, nhưng giá chưa yêu bác ạ





> cũng hóng rẻ là cướp hàng


Em giận 02 bác rồi nên quyết định ko bán nữa, để dành lắp cho cái trục Z con máy của em. Hayza...!

----------

garynguyen

----------


## TNK

2 bộ xi lanh hành trình tầm 30 trở lên thì mình lấy nhé

----------


## garynguyen

> Em update: 
> Giảm tốc đèn xì như hình, chuẩn vào servo 200/400W - cốt vào 14. Cốt ra 22, tháo thử xem nội y thì hoàn hảo, trơn nhẹ nhàng dù tỷ lệ là 1/81 như trên thân ghi. Hàng tháo từ máy Nhật nguyên bản ngậm con động cơ 400w của mitsu - J2s, có sẵn bát phục vụ. Giá lên đường là 600k. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 47636
> Đính kèm 47637
> Đính kèm 47638
> Đính kèm 47639


///Fixed 350k. Thanks các bác
Đã bán. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Hai cuộn encoder dài 15m/cuộn như hình - xấu xí do dầu mỡ nhé, clear lại mới ngay, em ko vệ sinh nên nó vậy, lõi 12 sợi. Giá 300k/1 cuộn. Phù hợp làm cable cho máy lớn, Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## GORLAK

Lấy 2 cuộn dây nhé bác, inbox địa chỉ.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Chúc mừng năm mới các bác!
+ Vít me 2010 đen hành trình 570mm, giá 350k/1, 1000k/3, 1900k/6
+ Vít me 2510 nhuộm đen như hình hành trình 1280mm, đủ gối và áo nhôm cho vít me, hàng còn tốt. Giá 900k/1; 2600k/3
+ Vít me trắng thông số như cây đen, không có gối và áo vít me , ngược lại thấy có 2 rãnh bi. Hàng ko rỉ, xài ok. Giá 700k/1, 1300k/2. Nhà có gối BK20 phục vụ luôn , giá Bk20 là 400k
Thanks các bác
*// Đã bán hết vít me 2510 dài, vít me ngắn vẫn còn. Thanks các bác*

----------


## garynguyen

Update:
E bán relay Omron như hình, chắc là hàng xịn, nó nặng hơn khá nhiều so với hàng tàu, tiếng kêu cũng nghe khôn hơn
Loại 220V còn khoảng 70-80 bộ giống nhau, loại 24v còn khoảng 50 bộ. Rơ le trung gian dòng 10A cũng có nhưng ít hơn, bác nào cần liện hệ em
Giá: 
+ Từ 01-05 bộ : 30k/bộ
+ Từ 05-50 bộ : 22k/bộ
Gạch ngói quăng vô nhà em Call/pm/zalo: 0938 575 368. Thanks các bác






*// Nhà em còn vài chục bộ rơ le, hàng Nhật hịn*

----------


## hoahong102

cho 500k role 220v nhé

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Anh đã trở lại ! Kiếm hộ em ít hàng đi !

----------


## phuocviet346

Laya hết giá thế nào ?

----------


## garynguyen

Em clear nên giá tốt roài bác phước viêt ạ. Giá đó thấp hơn giá Văn môn thần thánh. Thanks bác quan tâm

----------


## Gamo

Văn Môn bùm rồi, tăng giá đi bác

----------


## phuocviet346

Bác xem tổng bao nhiêu bộ em chuyển lúa

----------


## garynguyen

Thanks bác phuocviet346, em về coi lại số lượng. Chắc cũng gần hết rồi bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Update:
Mớ MCCB mitsu dòng từ 15A (khoảng 25 cái), 30A, 60A, 75A, 100A .... đến dòng 225A same same như hình..tổng khoảng 40-50 cái, MCCB này có thêm một bộ tiếp điểm bên trái. Loại này to và nặng (cỡ 800g riêng với em 15A) , em so sánh với con Fuji 50A bên cạnh, loại dòng cao hơn thì size cũng lớn hơn không nhiều, nặng hơn do tiếp điểm thôi. Em dùng nhiều MCCB nhưng thấy loại này ổn
Giá cho loại 15A là 120k/1, giá số lượng thì giảm không nhiều do đầu vào e phải mua cao
các loại khác zalo em ạ. Thanks các bác

----------


## v0danh

Không liên quan nhưng sao mình ko thể đăng bài?
Cần bao nhiêu bài mới có thể tạo chủ đề mới vậy các bác?

XIn lỗi lạc dề

----------


## garynguyen

Em update lại vít me ngắn và dài:
+ Vít me 2010 đen hành trình 570mm, giá 330k/1, 960k/3, 1800k/6

+ Vít me 2510 nhuộm đen như hình hành trình 1280mm, có  áo nhôm cho vít me, hàng còn tốt. Giá 900k/1 chỉ có một gối , 950k nếu 2 gối. Nhà em còn 10 cây, lấy 5 cây tặng một cây ngắn, 10 cây tặng hai cây ngắn. Thanks các bác

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Vít me dài vẫn còn mấy cây các bác ạ, vít me ngắn còn 3 cây

----------


## garynguyen

Update:
Nhà còn hơn chục bộ role loại 10A như, cuộn 220v. Giá 35k/bộ. Rơ le loại 5A vẫn còn, giá vẫn là 22k/bộ. Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## waranty

Rơ le trung gian loại 5A nếu còn thì để cho mình 20 bộ nhé. Báo lại để mình ck. Thanks bạn!

----------


## garynguyen

Ok bác waranty. Bác liên hệ với em 0938575368. Thanks bác

----------


## garynguyen

Em đang cần hai cái driver rkd514la / 514lc hàng đẹp chút. Bác nào ghé nhà em mà còn dư thì để cho em ạ. Thanks các bác (admin đừng bem em nhé)

----------


## trucnguyen

> Đính kèm 40169
> Đính kèm 40170
> Price 50k


Cục loadcell này còn không bác, em mua 2 con.
Thank!

----------


## garynguyen

@trucnguyen: Em bán hết rồi bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Kẹp phôi nhanh, tiện dụng. Hàng mới chưa dùng, có một ít cái bị rách nilon, nhưng ko bị rỉ do là inox. Giá 100k/4, mua nhiều hơn 10 là 22k/1, nhiều hơn 50 là 20k/1, nhiều hơn 100 là 18k/1. Giá cao do công đóng gói. Thanks các bác

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch 10 cái kẹp phôi giá 220k!

----------


## tranphong248

> Kẹp phôi nhanh, tiện dụng. Hàng mới chưa dùng, có một ít cái bị rách nilon, nhưng ko bị rỉ do là inox. Giá 100k/4, mua nhiều hơn 10 là 22k/1, nhiều hơn 50 là 20k/1, nhiều hơn 100 là 18k/1. Giá cao do công đóng gói. Thanks các bác


vãi thật, bác ko bán sớm tí, e tốn 400k cho 4 cái như thía đó

----------


## tuandd1

> Kẹp phôi nhanh, tiện dụng. Hàng mới chưa dùng, có một ít cái bị rách nilon, nhưng ko bị rỉ do là inox. Giá 100k/4, mua nhiều hơn 10 là 22k/1, nhiều hơn 50 là 20k/1, nhiều hơn 100 là 18k/1. Giá cao do công đóng gói. Thanks các bác


Cho mình đăng ký 10 cái nhá, bác nt cho số tk để chuyển tiền, cảm ơn bác.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Lấy 20 cái nha. Cho stk vcb mai mình chuyển

----------


## garynguyen

@@Thanks các bác mua hàng, chỉ còn vài chục cái kẹp nữa thôi ạ

@hieunguyetkham: STK 0011004099922 - Nguyễn Duy Lợi - VCB hội sở Hà nội. Khi ck bác nhớ ghi nội dung giúp em. Thanks bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, đăng ký 12 cái kẹp phôi cụ hỉ

----------


## Ledngochan

Ship cho anh 10 cái kẹp phôi nhé.

----------


## pulse&dir

em lấy 10 cái nha bác, gửi STK cho em.

----------


## trucnguyen

Em lấy 12 cái kẹp nhé bác, bác xác nhận giúp còn hàng để em chuyển tiền trong chiều nay.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## garynguyen

Sorry các bác pulse và bác trucnguyen. E tính đến hôm qua là e ko nhận order nữa. Bác Led ngochan , hieunguyetkham và bác thuhanoi em tạm nhận gạch. Số lượng còn lại em chia đều cho ba bác. Em dạo này lu bu nên không vô diễn đàn up thông tin. Thanks các bác mua hàng

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khi nào rãnh thì để mình 101 cái nhe.
Đem ra ngã tư bán kiếm cafe

----------


## khangscc

Bác Gà ri ui đâu mất hút mấy nay vậy, cây vitme em đi tới đâu rồi mà hơn tuần rồi đấy  :Frown:  nhắn tin chả thấy trả lời là sao ta  :Confused:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Sorry các bác pulse và bác trucnguyen. E tính đến hôm qua là e ko nhận order nữa. Bác Led ngochan , hieunguyetkham và bác thuhanoi em tạm nhận gạch. Số lượng còn lại em chia đều cho ba bác. Em dạo này lu bu nên không vô diễn đàn up thông tin. Thanks các bác mua hàng


OK, bác, chuyển bao nhiêu đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## pulse&dir

> Sorry các bác pulse và bác trucnguyen. E tính đến hôm qua là e ko nhận order nữa. Bác Led ngochan , hieunguyetkham và bác thuhanoi em tạm nhận gạch. Số lượng còn lại em chia đều cho ba bác. Em dạo này lu bu nên không vô diễn đàn up thông tin. Thanks các bác mua hàng


OK bác!! thank bác nhiều!!

----------


## garynguyen

Dọn kho thấy cái này từ xưa nhặt về
Mô tả: Bên trong có một bo mạch có con PIC16F684 thì phải, cái counter còn đẹp, nó đang số khác, em ấn nút reset nó về số 0. Cái phần inox có cái ống mềm được quay bằng cái động cơ Dc có giảm tốc bên dưới, động cơ và giảm tốc trong hộp, hai đầu của cái ống mềm trắng nối ra hai ống ngoài, em đoán nó quay động cơ, cụm đó nó như cái van tiết lưu, số lần quay theo điều chỉnh. Giá bán 200k theo số linh kiện. Bác nào nghiên cứu thì ới em, không em giữ lại cái counter còn tặng bác nào thích phần còn lại . Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## elenercom

Giữ lại cái gì thì giữ, còn lại tặng anh nhé. Tks trước

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Chỗ cái ống cao su là bơm đó bác

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Cục này e đã tặng bác elenercom nhé. Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## garynguyen

Biến tần fuji như hình, hàng khá đẹp, ko có nắp đứng chỗ kẹp dây nên ko gọi là trọn vẹn. Giá 2500k. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Em update ít vít me. Vít me đen giá như trước. Vít me trắng hãng Kubota gì đó, 1510 ht 380 có gối như hình. Giá 400k/1; 750k/2; mua hết là 350k/ cây. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Em up phát: 
+ Biến tần đã theo zai Sài thành ngay khi đăng
+ Vít me ngắn có gối tất cả đã theo một zai Mỹ Đình
Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Có em biến tần LS Ic5 - 0.75kw -220v-400Hz còn zin chưa bị bóc tem, em lựa mãi mới đưa vô dây điện động cơ vào tét được để không bị mất cái tem đi, Em nó lận đận năm chìm bảy nổi ngoài bãi nên không tránh được bên ngoài đôi chút xước xát, cơ bản tấm lòng son vẫn còn nên em thách cưới cao: 950K. Cũng có em Delta 0.4kw đã qua phục vụ nhưng chưa đi Thái lần nào, vô cùng bãi với em LS này nên hỏng núm biến trở và một thanh Led, giá 400k nếu cụ nào không cần cho em nó đi Thái trước khi rước về phục vụ, thêm 100k nữa em sẽ đưa em ấy đi Thái thay núm nguyên zin, nâng cấp vở ngoài cho hịn, thay led hiển thị.... Đảm bảo ưng liền. Thanks các cụ 


*//Đã bán*

----------


## katum573

> Có em biến tần LS Ic5 - 0.75kw -220v-400Hz còn zin chưa bị bóc tem, em lựa mãi mới đưa vô dây điện động cơ vào tét được để không bị mất cái tem đi, Em nó lận đận năm chìm bảy nổi ngoài bãi nên không tránh được bên ngoài đôi chút xước xát, cơ bản tấm lòng son vẫn còn nên em thách cưới cao: 950K. Cũng có em Delta 0.4kw đã qua phục vụ nhưng chưa đi Thái lần nào, vô cùng bãi với em LS này nên hỏng núm biến trở và một thanh Led, giá 400k nếu cụ nào không cần cho em nó đi Thái trước khi rước về phục vụ, thêm 100k nữa em sẽ đưa em ấy đi Thái thay núm nguyên zin, nâng cấp vở ngoài cho hịn, thay led hiển thị.... Đảm bảo ưng liền. Thanks các cụ


Bác để em con delta 0.4kw nhé.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Em lại có ít vít me 2010 hàng C5 , hành trình max 510mm, màu trắng phục vụ các bác. Hàng còn đẹp đủ phoi nhôm sắt sáng bóng bám vào. Hai loại vít me 2010: 570mm (Sanmic THK) vs 510mm cho các bác tiện so sánh. Giá: 350k/1 cây ạ, lấy nhiều hơn 2 cây thường lệ có giá tốt hơn chút. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

> Update: Bán máy cnc như hình
> 
> + XYZ: 400x400x120
> + Nặng khoảng 350kg toàn bộ, phần chân đế bằng tôn dày chấn thành tủ, phần thân máy bằng gang đúc phay, trục x bằng gang trắng đúc nguyên khổi, trục Z bằng thép phay
> + Ray XYZ size 15, vít me bước 5, toàn bộ trượt nhẹ nhàng , cứng vững
> + Mặt bích XYZ động cơ nguyên bản step size 56, đang chạy bộ xy size 56 của Hàn Quốc, trục z chạy động cơ size 86 driver Đài loan, có dự trữ lắp sẵn driver cho trục A
> + Bàn T slot gang đúc cho cả mặt máy còn đẹp, hệ thống tưới nguội hoàn chỉnh gồm máy bơm , thùng chứa và hệ thống ống dẫn.
> + Mach 3 conntroler , bob việt nam, nguồn 24V hàn quốc, tích hợp luôn PC trong tủ điện màu ghi sáng, bàn phím, chuột màn hình viewsonic...
> + Spindle zhenyu 1.5kw loại 4 vòng bi - spindle loại dài, biến tần Mitsubishi E720 - 1HP, 0-400hz
> ...


*// Em update con máy nhà em còn nhé. Shop kỷ niệm 2 năm ngày openning, discount còn 28tr ạ
Thanks các bác*

----------


## garynguyen

> Em lại có ít vít me 2010 hàng C5 , hành trình max 510mm, màu trắng phục vụ các bác. Hàng còn đẹp đủ phoi nhôm sắt sáng bóng bám vào. Hai loại vít me 2010: 570mm (Sanmic THK) vs 510mm cho các bác tiện so sánh. Giá: 400k/1 cây ạ, lấy nhiều hơn 2 cây thường lệ có giá tốt hơn chút. Thanks các bác


*//Vít me đen nhà em vẫn còn, vít me trắng đã ra đi cơ số, nhưng vẫn còn ạ*

----------


## garynguyen

*Alo Alo ,* 
Kỷ niệm ngày sinh nhật Shop nhà em

Hiện tại số Post nhà em là 758. Bác nào post số 779 em tặng một cây vít me màu đen ở trên, pót số 781 em tặng một nguồn 24V đẹp cho BOB . Bác nào pót số 780 em không tặng gì ạ  :Cool: . Các bác nhớ pót spam cho em ạ. ( Em xin phép admin ạ). Thanks các bác

----------


## mylove299

em đây bác ơi hí hí ráng canh me thôi ;D

----------


## aiemphuong

799 chứ ko phải 759 bác ợ

----------


## Gamo

Hix... câu bài quá

----------


## accanywhere

post gì bây giờ

----------


## garynguyen

*Em sửa lại thành 779 và 781 rồi ạ, cho nó ít bài ạ*  :Cool:

----------


## Mới CNC

vitme trần trụi luôn hả gary?

----------


## Mới CNC

lên đi các bác! 765 rồi. 1 mình e post 14 bài nữa nhé ka ka.

----------


## aiemphuong

còn 13 post nhé...

----------


## Mới CNC

còn 12 post thôi.

----------


## aiemphuong

vậy bác lấy vitme đi, e lấy nguồn, tại có 2 ae mình post à...11 đây

----------


## Mới CNC

thống nhất vậy đi!
còn bác nào vào nốt cho vui.

----------


## aiemphuong

người hùng lun xuất hiện ở phút cuối.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cũng thử vận may

----------


## Mới CNC

Nhiều thánh rồi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đây nhanh tiến độ cho ae

----------


## aiemphuong

haha còn 5 thôi

----------


## Mới CNC

mất lượt rồi

----------


## Mới CNC

vào đi phương

----------


## Mới CNC

về đội mình rồi

----------


## mylove299

Em tiếp đây này

----------


## Mới CNC

về mình nhé

----------


## saudau

Xí cây gậy. Hụt roài. Kakaka, quên mất là nhấn có 3 chữ nó ko cho post.

----------


## Gamo

Em đây nè bác

----------


## mylove299

> về đội mình rồi


Xí cây vitme nhé bác hô hô

----------


## Gamo

:Wink:  chết cười với trò này...

----------


## aiemphuong

bác Mới CNC và bác gamo đã win...ae giải tán  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mới CNC

gary ơi. xác nhận nhé! vẫn hay lấy hộp số và khớp nối của bạn. cái này coi như được khuyến mãi vậy!

----------


## mylove299

Thua các cao thủ núp lùm

----------


## aiemphuong

e nói 9 xác ko, người hùng lun xuất hiện ở phút cuối  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mới CNC

tui không núp lùm nha. ha ha chúc mừng bác Gamo nha.

----------


## aiemphuong

vừa đi tolet zô kết thúc chương trình...kkkkkkkkkkk...hài

----------


## Gamo

Hehe chúc mừng bác Mới CNC, chúc các bạn sáu đầu, Hải ròm, Mây, aiemphuong & mylovexxx may mắn lần sau....  :Wink: 

Bác Gà Ri có món gì hay ko, để em mua chung rồi ship luôn cho đỡ mất công?

----------


## khoa.address

> Hehe chúc mừng bác Mới CNC, chúc các bạn sáu đầu, Hải ròm, Mây, aiemphuong & mylovexxx may mắn lần sau.... 
> 
> Bác Gà Ri có món gì hay ko, để em mua chung rồi ship luôn cho đỡ mất công?


Bác "Gamo" này bất cứ giờ nào cũng thấy ổng ở top 10 trong nhóm nick đang Trực tuyến. Một ngày chắc ổng ôm cái máy tính 16/24h quá. Bởi vậy chương trình canh giờ bốc thăm nào ổng cũng có quà. Hic!

Đính kèm 57404

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, dân IT thì chú muốn ôm cái gì hả?

----------

khoa.address, saudau, Xuan Gio

----------


## saudau

> Hehe, dân IT thì chú muốn ôm cái gì hả?


Cha ôm cái gì có dám Khai hem hả?

Game Over!!!.... Trả thớt lại cho người ta mần đồ ăn đi mấy cha.

----------


## garynguyen

:Wink:  Chúc mừng lão Gà mờ và lão Mới CNC. Cơ bản vui là chính

----------


## ktshung

> Bác "Gamo" này bất cứ giờ nào cũng thấy ổng ở top 10 trong nhóm nick đang Trực tuyến. Một ngày chắc ổng ôm cái máy tính 16/24h quá. Bởi vậy chương trình canh giờ bốc thăm nào ổng cũng có quà. Hic!
> 
> Đính kèm 57404


cha ấy cả ngày coi JAV với vô đây chứ biết làm gì đâu

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Bộ hiển thị dòng điện bằng Led 7 đoạn như hình, cụ nào lắp dự án, mắt cận hay kiểm soát dòng điện mà lười nhìn đồng hồ kim thì mua về ạ . Giá hạt rẻ 120k .Thanks các bác

----------


## Gamo

Em lấy nhe bác

----------


## Hung rau

> Gạch 10 cái kẹp phôi giá 220k!


Trướt đặt hàng mà chả thấy bác chủ phản hồi! Còn ko bác?

----------


## garynguyen

> Em lại có ít vít me 2010 hàng C5 , hành trình max 510mm, màu trắng phục vụ các bác. Hàng còn đẹp đủ phoi nhôm sắt sáng bóng bám vào. Hai loại vít me 2010: 570mm (Sanmic THK) vs 510mm cho các bác tiện so sánh. Giá: 400k/1 cây ạ, lấy nhiều hơn 2 cây thường lệ có giá tốt hơn chút. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 57323
> Đính kèm 57324
> Đính kèm 57325


*//Update: Nhà em vẫn còn vít me trắng, Thanks các bác*

----------


## cuongkran

> Em update lại vít me ngắn và dài:
> + Vít me 2010 đen hành trình 570mm, giá 330k/1, 960k/3, 1800k/6
> 
> + Vít me 2510 nhuộm đen như hình hành trình 1280mm, có  áo nhôm cho vít me, hàng còn tốt. Giá 900k/1 chỉ có một gối , 950k nếu 2 gối. Nhà em còn 10 cây, lấy 5 cây tặng một cây ngắn, 10 cây tặng hai cây ngắn. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 56258
> Đính kèm 56259


Vitme 2510 còn ko để tui 1 cây.
Liên lạc zalo 01688 9ooo88

----------


## garynguyen

:Smile:  Nhà em có vài cái EK15 - Đủ đai ốc và vòng cách phục vụ các bác. Giá 200k/1, 400k/2, mua nhiều hơn 2 là : 180k/1. Thanks các bác
* FK15 ạ*

----------

Ga con

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

cái này là FK15 mà . có FK12 không bác ơi

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

có FK12 nhưng không bán, bán không có cái dùng, keke

----------


## Mới CNC

dao găm nhiều thế gary?

----------


## garynguyen

Em có mớ đầu vít hàng tốt, các bác mua ủng hộ em. Giá cho hộp ngắn 120k/hộp, mua 5 hộp trở lên là 100k/hộp, hộp dài đắt hơn 15k so với hộp ngắn, bác nào khoan khoan bắn bắn nhiều mua 100 hộp về cho tiện ạ. Gạch ngói ném vô nhà em. Thanks các bác

----------


## Gamo

Bác cho em 5 hộp dài nhé

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Em mua 01 hộp ngắn 01 hộp dài nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Nhà vẫn còn vít me màu trắng, ht max 510mm, vít me 20 bước 10, giá 350k/1, 325k/1 - mua 5, mua hơn 10 là 300k. Thanks các bác

----------


## thuyetnq

Cho em 1 hộp dài nhé.
Cho em số tk vietcom .
thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Hộp vít màu cam vẫn còn cơ số ạ.
Dọn đám linh tinh có cái bơm nước như hình, điện 220v nhé các bác, ngoài ra còn hai cái bơm dầu em chưa chụp hình được. Tụi này chạy còn rất tốt

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác cho em 5 hộp dài nhé


lão này thầu cả công trình bắn mái tôn hay sao ta hehe

----------


## garynguyen

Hai cái bơm dầu như hình, cái bên bên trái 220v 1ph, cái bên phải chơi 220v 3 pha. Giá 400k cái bên trái, 300k cái bên phải. Cái bên phải của showa, toàn thân kim loại nặng 5kg ngon hơn cái bên trái nhưng dùng 3 pha nên rẻ hơn cái bên trái
*//Đã bán*

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Cái bơm dầu bên phải phục vụ zai miền nam. bơm nước phục vụ zai Huế

----------


## garynguyen

Nhà em cũng có mới usb wif chuẩn b/g, nhưng chiến đấu ngọt ngào với win xp, win7. Em xem bolero ầm ầm, các bác lắp cho máy là ok đỡ dây dợ lằng nhằng. Giá 100k/1, 180k/2, mua hơn 2 là 80k. Thanks các bác

----------


## Gamo

Ê gửi hàng tui chưa? ^.^

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Dạo vừa rồi bên em lu bu nên gửi hàng chậm, mong các cụ, các bác thông cảm giúp e. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool: 
+ Giảm tốc 1/5 - cốt vào 14  mặt bích servo 200/400w cốt ra 16mm lắp chuẩn bánh răng cho hệ thanh răng bánh răng
+ Giảm tốc này  có thể làm thêm bản mã để lắp các loại động cơ size 86 như Vexta PK596, 599,5913 có cốt ra 14 hoặc động cơ của leadshine size 86, HBS86 thay cho bộ giảm tốc dùng bánh răng nhựa các trục X, Y của máy quảng cáo 1325, đục gỗ hay plasma là rất phù hợp, gọn, dễ lắp và không phải bảo dưởng nhiều
+ Giá theo số lượng: 500k/1, 485k/1 (SL2), 460k/1(SL: 2-10), 430k/1 (SL: >10), 400k/1 (SL>50), (Giá cao do chi phí đóng gói và công gửi)
Gạch đá các bác vui lòng ném vô nhà em : pm/zalo: 0938 575 368

----------


## GORLAK

Gởi e cây vitme đen đi bác. Có gối EK15 e lấy 2 cái, loại có đai ốc ấy nhé, ko phải loại đỡ.

----------


## thuyetnq

> Cho em 1 hộp dài nhé.
> Cho em số tk vietcom .
> thanks


Bác gởi đầu bắn vít cho em chưa ạ?
 Đả nhận được hàng 
Thanks bác  :Smile:

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Khanh4g

Em lấy 3 hộp giảm tốc 1:5 ,zalo bác sau

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

> + Giảm tốc 1/5 - cốt vào 14  mặt bích servo 200/400w cốt ra 16mm lắp chuẩn bánh răng cho hệ thanh răng bánh răng
> + Giảm tốc này  có thể làm thêm bản mã để lắp các loại động cơ size 86 như Vexta PK596, 599,5913 có cốt ra 14 hoặc động cơ của leadshine size 86, HBS86 thay cho bộ giảm tốc dùng bánh răng nhựa các trục X, Y của máy quảng cáo 1325, đục gỗ hay plasma là rất phù hợp, gọn, dễ lắp và không phải bảo dưởng nhiều
> + Giá theo số lượng: 500k/1, 485k/1 (SL2), 460k/1(SL: 2-10), 430k/1 (SL: >10), 400k/1 (SL>50), (Giá cao do chi phí đóng gói và công gửi)
> Gạch đá các bác vui lòng ném vô nhà em : pm/zalo: 0938 575 368
> Đính kèm 59038
> Đính kèm 59039


Giảm tốc nhà em vẫn còn các bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Update:
> Nhà còn hơn chục bộ role loại 10A như, cuộn 220v. Giá 35k/bộ. Rơ le loại 5A vẫn còn, giá vẫn là 22k/bộ. Thanks các bác đọc tin
> Đính kèm 56291
> Đính kèm 56292
> Đính kèm 56293
> Đính kèm 56294


Mấy loại rơ le này nhà em còn khoảng 100 bộ, cả 24v, 220v. Loại 10 A chỉ còn 220v các bác ạ. 
Bên dưới có 19 bộ rơ le của Hàn Quốc, loại 220V-50Hz còn rất đẹp, đế thiếu ốc . Giá 200k cho cả đám. Bác nào quan tâm zalo em ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Hai bộ tính tiến có xy lanh khí nén như hình- cũng sáng đẹp nhưng em không vệ sinh gì nên nó vậy, tịnh tiến trên thanh trượt có 2 block của THK. Một bộ đơn, một bộ kép, rất cứng vững, nặng  do toàn làm bằng thép trắng, xy lanh SMC cõ tiếng Nhật chắc là của Nhật. Bác nào đang cần chế máy cần bộ ép, giữ thì cái này là ok. Giá cả đám là 550k
> Đính kèm 53704. Ảnh thêm các bác vui lòng zalo em 0938575368. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 53705
> Đính kèm 53706
> Đính kèm 53707
> Đính kèm 53708


// Mấy bộ này còn hàng

----------


## garynguyen

> Kẹp phôi nhanh, tiện dụng. Hàng mới chưa dùng, có một ít cái bị rách nilon, nhưng ko bị rỉ do là inox. Giá 100k/4, mua nhiều hơn 10 là 22k/1, nhiều hơn 50 là 20k/1, nhiều hơn 100 là 18k/1. Giá cao do công đóng gói. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 56386
> Đính kèm 56387


Kẹp nhà em có lại, khoảng 30 bộ. Giá 22k/1 ạ

----------


## winstarvn

> Kẹp nhà em có lại, khoảng 30 bộ. Giá 22k/1 ạ


Lấy 4 cái nha bác, có lấy thẻ cào không bác cho tiện
Zalo em 0898449342

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Em lấy 10 cái nha bạn , nhắn cho em số TK em chuyển tiền ĐT : 0913101701 ( Tân )

----------


## waranty

> Kẹp nhà em có lại, khoảng 30 bộ. Giá 22k/1 ạ


Kẹp phôi này khi kẹp xuống thì tổng chiều dài từ đầu kẹp đến hết cán đỏ là bao nhiêu cm vậy bạn?

----------


## garynguyen

@waranty: Em chưa đo bác ạ
Update: Nhà có cái cục này mà em chưa có thời gian nghiên cứu, gả cho lão nào nghiên cứu giúp em. Cắm nguồn lên báo Run xanh đét nhé các bác. Giá nghiên cứu 120k.Thanks

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lấy cục này nhé cụ.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 40952
> Đính kèm 40950
> Có hai cái chưa sơn như hình, chế thì nó ra giống cái đã sơn, quay đi quay lại cũng tiện; các bác mua về làm gì thì làm. Khá nặng, cỡ chục kg, giá là 400k một cái. Bác nào mua trước được cái có thêm chỗ để chuột máy tính, mua sau thì về làm cái giống trên hình. Thanks!


//Cái này nhà vẫn còn hai cái, để màn hình máy tính quay đi quay lại khá hay, các bác có xưởng nhìn pro phết

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 45830
> Đồng hồ áp suất 0-1.0Mpa. Đồng giá các thương hiệu 120k/cái. Thanks các bác


// Đồng hồ áp suất 0-1.0Mpa vẫn còn

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 40789
> Đính kèm 40790
> Mớ cable 20pin của 3M như hình, dùng cho vexta, servo ...Giá 40k/1, 100k/3, mua hết có giá tốt hơn, mua về xác định đầu dây là dùng, đỡ phải hàn hàn nối nối mất thời gian. Thanks các bác (viên gạch 30cm nhé)


// Cable vẫn còn các bác ạ

----------


## waranty

> // Cable vẫn còn các bác ạ


Cáp này bao nhiêu sợi vậy bạn. Nếu trên 15 sợi thì để cho mình 2 cái dài nhất. Thanks bạn!

----------


## garynguyen

Update: Nhà có 3 cái driver trên, e tháo từ máy in to vật. Cục to loại 5 pha 10 dây đang lái con size 86, cục nhỏ lái con hai pha nhỏ hơn. Hai con còn rất đẹp, một con dính ít mực rơi xuống nên một phía chỗ nối dây hơi rỉ chút, bác nào lấy về vệ sinh. Nguồn cung cấp cho tụi này là nguồn 36v vẫn còn sống nhăn nên tụi này chắc chắn sống nhăn. Bác nào dùng dòng này rồi chắc chắn thấy nó ổn định cỡ nào nên mới lắp vô máy in. Giá 450k cho cả đám. Gạch đá vẫn ném vô nhà em 0938575368.  Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## huanpt

> 450k cho cả đám. Gạch đá vẫn ném vô nhà em 0938575368.  Thanks các bác đọc tin


nhận em cục gạch nha

----------


## taka.1503

Bác còn khớp nối mềm 8-10 và 10-14 không bác?

----------


## garynguyen

> + Giảm tốc 1/5 - cốt vào 14  mặt bích servo 200/400w cốt ra 16mm lắp chuẩn bánh răng cho hệ thanh răng bánh răng
> + Giảm tốc này  có thể làm thêm bản mã để lắp các loại động cơ size 86 như Vexta PK596, 599,5913 có cốt ra 14 hoặc động cơ của leadshine size 86, HBS86 thay cho bộ giảm tốc dùng bánh răng nhựa các trục X, Y của máy quảng cáo 1325, đục gỗ hay plasma là rất phù hợp, gọn, dễ lắp và không phải bảo dưởng nhiều
> + Giá theo số lượng: 500k/1, 485k/1 (SL2), 460k/1(SL: 2-10), 430k/1 (SL: >10), 400k/1 (SL>50), (Giá cao do chi phí đóng gói và công gửi)
> Gạch đá các bác vui lòng ném vô nhà em : pm/zalo: 0938 575 368
> Đính kèm 59038
> Đính kèm 59039


Up cái cho anh em biết em còn hàng

----------


## garynguyen

> Kẹp phôi nhanh, tiện dụng. Hàng mới chưa dùng, có một ít cái bị rách nilon, nhưng ko bị rỉ do là inox. Giá 100k/4, mua nhiều hơn 10 là 22k/1, nhiều hơn 50 là 20k/1, nhiều hơn 100 là 18k/1. Giá cao do công đóng gói. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 56386
> Đính kèm 56387


// Mấy cái kẹp nhanh bằng Inox này bên em có hàng lại nhé, gạch ngói ném vô nhà em ạ

----------


## Gamo

Ui bác Gà Ri gửi hàng em chưa? Em chuẩn bị thành hòn vọng phu rồi  :Wink:

----------


## Selecao

Up phụ bác cái cho buôn may bán đắt

----------


## garynguyen

Em còn lô giảm tốc 1/5 cần bán lấy xiền mua máy 1325. Có giá rất tốt cho bác nào lấy số lượng ạ. Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## thuyên1982

hehe bác gửi hang cho em chưa

----------


## thang1402

> Update: Nhà vẫn còn vít me màu trắng, ht max 510mm, vít me 20 bước 10, giá 350k/1, 325k/1 - mua 5, mua hơn 10 là 300k. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 58083
> Đính kèm 58084


Vistme này còn không bác

----------


## garynguyen

Đính kèm 47566
Đính kèm 47567
Găm vài cặp ray hình thức khá ủ mưu nhưng túng thiếu nên em mang lên bán cho các bác lấy tiền đong gạo

+ Cặp ray SR30 dài 1,8m (giống cặp trên hình) , đủ hành trình đến 1,5-1,6m. Cặp này em nợ hình, chất lượng như cặp trên bác nào quan tâm em gửi hình sau. Cặp này nặng cỡ 19kg lúc em mua cân vậy). . Giá 190k/kg

----------


## Gamo

A, bác Gà Ry gửi hàng cho mình chưa? Lâu quá rồi

----------


## garynguyen

@gamo: em gửi rồi bác nhé

----------

Gamo

----------


## garynguyen

THK SSR25, chiều dài nhw hình, hàng còn đẹp. phù hợp cho hành trình 900-1000mm. Giá 1500k. Mua thêm con trượt giá 100k/con. Thanks các bác đọc tin

----------


## Fusionvie

> THK SSR25, chiều dài nhw hình, hàng còn đẹp. phù hợp cho hành trình 900-1000mm. Giá 1500k. Mua thêm con trượt giá 100k/con. Thanks các bác đọc tin


Bộ này bi còn sáng không bác?

----------


## trungga

Bác cho cái sdt cho tiện trao đổi.

----------


## garynguyen

0938575368

----------


## garynguyen

Lâu ngày em kéo cái thớt lên top phát. 
Cặp ray trên vẫn còn các bác ạ
Con động cơ 5 pha 543 có giảm tốc, ghép với cái driver mini tay em tháo máy, nhưng chưa tét. Động cơ chắc giảm tốc 25, xinh tươi cho ứng dụng nhỏ. Giá xxx k cho cả hai



Mớ đi ốt 50 con , hàng Liên Xô - Nga ngố nguyên zin như vậy. Giá 100k/mớ


Động cơ PK599 nhưng chơi dòng 0.75A. Trục không kẹt, ngoại hình như trên hình. Bán 300k cho bác nào có driver loại 0.75A, không bác nào mua em lại dùng driver 1.4A rồi giảm dòng Run


Như thường lệ gạch đá ném vô nhà em : 0938575368 . Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Đã bán cái driver + motor 543 có giảm tốc cho một cụ đẹp zai ở Hưng Yên

----------


## mactech

E đang dư 0’75a bác để em 599 ạ

----------


## garynguyen

//Hai mã vít me 2010 hành trình 570mm và 510mm này nhà em vẫn còn, em vẫn còn FK15, BK-BF15 phục vụ các bác luôn
Hết hàng các bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Kẹp phôi nhanh, tiện dụng. Hàng mới chưa dùng, có một ít cái bị rách nilon, nhưng ko bị rỉ do là inox. Giá 100k/4, mua nhiều hơn 10 là 22k/1, nhiều hơn 50 là 20k/1, nhiều hơn 100 là 18k/1. Giá cao do công đóng gói. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 56386
> Đính kèm 56387


// Kẹp phôi nhanh nhà em vẫn còn nhé các bác

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 58610
> Đính kèm 58611
> Nhà em cũng có mới usb wif chuẩn b/g, nhưng chiến đấu ngọt ngào với win xp, win7. Em xem bolero ầm ầm, các bác lắp cho máy là ok đỡ dây dợ lằng nhằng. Giá 100k/1, 180k/2, mua hơn 2 là 80k. Thanks các bác


// Nhà em còn một mớ cục này nhé các bác

----------


## Mới CNC

> //Hai mã vít me 2010 hành trình 570mm và 510mm này nhà em vẫn còn, em vẫn còn FK15, BK-BF15 phục vụ các bác luôn


Cụ có cặp ray 15 or 20 nào phù hợp vs cây me đen không vậy?

----------


## hainghialk

> Đính kèm 58610
> Đính kèm 58611
> Nhà em cũng có mới usb wif chuẩn b/g, nhưng chiến đấu ngọt ngào với win xp, win7. Em xem bolero ầm ầm, các bác lắp cho máy là ok đỡ dây dợ lằng nhằng. Giá 100k/1, 180k/2, mua hơn 2 là 80k. Thanks các bác


bác để e một cái nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> // Nhà em còn một mớ cục này nhé các bác


Gạch 1 cái nhé cứ mua về biết đâu có lúc dùng tới

----------


## garynguyen

@moiCNC: Em không có ray phù hợp bác ạ
@hainghialk: Bác liên hệ em 0938575368 để em gwri hàng bác a
@dobinh1961: Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Cục nhựa có nắp ko biết dùng làm gì, em cũng lười tra datasheet luôn, giá *ĐÃ BÁN*


Cái đồng hồ này để kiểm tra chất lượng hay sao ấy, nó có hai vạch cữ có thể chỉnh vị trí phía sau, cái kim rất nhạy và bé xíu (đang chỉ số 19)- có thể chỉnh về 0 khi xoay con ốc ở đầu cạnh viên bi , cạnh viên bi tiếp xúc mặt cần so, cục này nhặt ở shop đồ kim khí Nhật bãi, giá *ĐÃ BÁN*

----------


## garynguyen

Update:
E bán relay Omron như hình, chắc là hàng xịn, nó nặng hơn khá nhiều so với hàng tàu, tiếng kêu cũng nghe khôn hơn
Loại 220V còn khoảng 70 bộ giống nhau. Rơ le trung gian dòng 10A cũng có nhưng ít hơn, bác nào cần liện hệ em
Giá: 
+ Từ 01-05 bộ : 30k/bộ
+ Từ 05-50 bộ : 22k/bộ
Gạch ngói quăng vô nhà em Call/pm/zalo: 0938 575 368. Thanks các bác

Đính kèm 55506
Đính kèm 55507
Đính kèm 55508
Đính kèm 55509
Đính kèm 55510

*//Nhà em còn vài chục bộ rơ le, hàng Nhật hịn các bác ạ*

----------


## garynguyen

[QUOTE=garynguyen;144832] :Cool: 
+ Giảm tốc 1/5 - cốt vào 14  mặt bích servo 200/400w cốt ra 16mm lắp chuẩn bánh răng cho hệ thanh răng bánh răng
+ Giảm tốc này  có thể làm thêm bản mã để lắp các loại động cơ size 86 như Vexta PK596, 599,5913 có cốt ra 14 hoặc động cơ của leadshine size 86, HBS86 thay cho bộ giảm tốc dùng bánh răng nhựa các trục X, Y của máy quảng cáo 1325, đục gỗ hay plasma là rất phù hợp, gọn, dễ lắp và không phải bảo dưởng nhiều.
+ Giá theo số lượng: *400k/1, 350k/1- Số lượng 10, 320k/1 - Số lượng 50*
Gạch đá các bác vui lòng ném vô nhà em : pm/zalo: 0938 575 368
Đính kèm 59038
Đính kèm 59039

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 62956
> Đính kèm 62957
> //Hai mã vít me 2010 hành trình 570mm và 510mm này nhà em vẫn còn, em vẫn còn FK15, BK-BF15 phục vụ các bác luôn


*Hai loại vít me này nhà em vẫn còn các bác ạ. Vít me đen ht570 giá 400k, vít me trắng ht 510mm giá 350K*

----------


## garynguyen

> Kẹp phôi nhanh, tiện dụng. Hàng mới chưa dùng, có một ít cái bị rách nilon, nhưng ko bị rỉ do là inox. Giá 100k/4, mua nhiều hơn 10 là 22k/1, nhiều hơn 50 là 20k/1, nhiều hơn 100 là 18k/1. Giá cao do công đóng gói. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 56386
> Đính kèm 56387


Em up phát: kẹp phôi vẫn còn các bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

+ Cặp ray THK SSR15, dài 1700mm, ray nhuôm đen, bao đẹp giá 950k không có con trượt, 1500k đủ 4 con trượt.
+ Cặp SR25 nhuộm đen đen xì, hàng đẹp, dài 1900mm nặng cỡ 12kg hơn, giá 2400k - gôm 4 con trượt, mua hơn tính tiền 120k/con trượt
 Zalo/call: 0938575368. Thanks các bác
ĐÃ bán ạ

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Ray 25 dài bn vậy chủ thớt

----------


## garynguyen

@hieunguyetkham : dài 1900m bác ạ

----------


## Trần minh

> *Hai loại vít me này nhà em vẫn còn các bác ạ. Vít me đen ht570 giá 400k, vít me trắng ht 510mm giá 350K*


e lấy vitme đên nhá bác chủ thớt...thứ 2 e chuyển tiền cho ,,e dùng số đuôi 991 ..đã liên hệ bác lúc tối đấy

----------


## garynguyen

Vít me 25 bước 10. Đai ốc hai rãnh bi. Hàng đẹp. Đủ gối 20 hai đầu, đủ áo đai ốc.  Hành trình 128cm. Giá ĐÃ bán. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Em up cái cho đỡ mốc 
Đính kèm 67148
Đính kèm 67149
Biến tần Delta : 
Input: 220V, 50Hz
Output: 0.4kW 220V , 3phase , 400Hz
Tình trạng chạy tốt, nguyên zin nhưng em đã thay vỏ khác cho đẹp hơn xíu
Giá 400k

----------


## vufree

Con Trượt SR25 gắn vừa SSR25 không Bác, nếu vừa Mình lấy 2 con nhé. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

@vufree: Gắn vừa, nhưng em hết hàng rồi bác ạ. Thanks bác

----------

vufree

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> @vufree: Gắn vừa, nhưng em hết hàng rồi bác ạ. Thanks bác


dạo này anh lặn hơi sâu  :Smile:

----------

vufree

----------


## ktshung

> Vít me 25 bước 10. Đai ốc hai rãnh bi. Hàng đẹp. Đủ gối 20 hai đầu, đủ áo đai ốc.  Hành trình 128cm. Giá cây màu trắng 1400k, cây màu đen 1300k. Thanks các bác


hàng này còn không bác? em gạch cây đen

----------


## garynguyen

Update: biến tần delta vẫn còn, đồng hồ so như hình hàng tốt. Giá 650k. Thanks các bác!

----------


## garynguyen

Nguồn 36v7A tháo từ máy in ra nên mực in nó nhom nhem bên ngoài, chắc là hàng tốt nguyên bản dùng cho mấy bộ step 5 pha 10 dây bán trước cho bác huanpt. Cục nhôm tản nhiệt to. Giá ĐÃ bán. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

> Update: biến tần delta vẫn còn, đồng hồ so như hình hàng tốt. Giá 650k. Thanks các bác!


*Update: Discount 51K. Giá còn 599k. Thanks các bác*

----------


## garynguyen

[QUOTE=garynguyen;149682]


> + Giảm tốc 1/5 - cốt vào 14  mặt bích servo 200/400w cốt ra 16mm lắp chuẩn bánh răng cho hệ thanh răng bánh răng
> + Giảm tốc này  có thể làm thêm bản mã để lắp các loại động cơ size 86 như Vexta PK596, 599,5913 có cốt ra 14 hoặc động cơ của leadshine size 86, HBS86 thay cho bộ giảm tốc dùng bánh răng nhựa các trục X, Y của máy quảng cáo 1325, đục gỗ hay plasma là rất phù hợp, gọn, dễ lắp và không phải bảo dưởng nhiều.
> + Giá theo số lượng: *400k/1, 350k/1- Số lượng 10, 320k/1 - Số lượng 50*
> Gạch đá các bác vui lòng ném vô nhà em : pm/zalo: 0938 575 368
> Đính kèm 59038
> Đính kèm 59039


// Giảm tốc này nhà em còn các bác ạ

----------


## Gamo

Như đã nhắn tin, em lấy đồng hồ so nhe

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=garynguyen;155279]


> // Giảm tốc này nhà em còn các bác ạ


bác có hộp nào ra 14 luôn kg, ra 16 thì mình cũng có, tks

----------


## garynguyen

//Đi vô đi ra: Em có loại giảm tốc  hpg-14a-05 . Cốt ra tháo rời nên tiện cái cốt khác lắp vào là ok, nguyên bản cốt ra 16, chuẩn cốt vào servo 200-400w.  Hàng Nhật đẹp long lanh giá chua chát 800k/ cái. Có hai cái giống heetj nhau

----------

Diyodira, vikingpro

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 58610
> Đính kèm 58611
> Nhà em cũng có mới usb wif chuẩn b/g, nhưng chiến đấu ngọt ngào với win xp, win7. Em xem bolero ầm ầm, các bác lắp cho máy là ok đỡ dây dợ lằng nhằng. Giá 120k/1, 200k/2, . Xin các bác lưu ý là hàng này của taiwan. Cực ổn định nhé, Ăng ten to đùng nên nhạy lắm. Thanks các bác


*Hàng này em còn hơn chục bộ bán hết lấy xiền mua bánh tét. Keke*

----------


## Tuấn

> *Hàng này em còn hơn chục bộ bán hết lấy xiền mua bánh tét. Keke*


Em hỏi ngu tí, cái này dùng dư lào vậy bác ? Nhà em có cái wife mà nó phát sóng hơi yếu, lên tầng trên là yếu hẳn. Có cách nào khắc phục ko bác ?

----------


## Mới CNC

> Em hỏi ngu tí, cái này dùng dư lào vậy bác ? Nhà em có cái wife mà nó phát sóng hơi yếu, lên tầng trên là yếu hẳn. Có cách nào khắc phục ko bác ?


https://shopee.vn/TP-Link-TL-WA860RE...yABEgL4k_D_BwE

----------


## Mới CNC

Bác mua bộ kích sóng WiFi về mà dùng.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## tvn24680

[QUOTE=Tuấn;155330]Em hỏi ngu tí, cái này dùng dư lào vậy bác ? Nhà em có cái wife mà nó phát sóng hơi yếu, lên tầng trên là yếu hẳn. Có cách nào khắc phục ko bác ?[/QUOT

Bác đưa cái wife của bác cho em, em tặng bác cái wifi của em đang dùng xuyên tường luôn

----------

Tuấn

----------


## garynguyen

@tuan: Thay cục phát wifi khác, cơ mà tốt nhất là mỗi tầng một cục cụ ạ
Cục của em cắm máy để bàn khỏi phải nối dây thôi, nó là thiết bị thu wifi, nó có ăng ten gập lên và chỉnh hướng cho tối ưu thu phát

----------

Tuấn

----------


## garynguyen

Nhà em còn ít mũi khoan mạch in, mũi D~1.0mm, chuôi 3mm hay 3.175m gì đó, thước em thước đểu nên đó ko chính xác. Giá 1200k/mũi, 100k/100 mũi. Mũi thường, có tôi, luyện gì gì đó... cái đầu mũi nên nó có màu đen đen
Lưu ý khi mua hàng: 
- Không cam kết mới 100%, coi hàng qua hình ảnh, hàng mua miến đổi trả lại sau 1 ngày nhận. Hàng giao đúng yêu cầu về số lượng

// Em đã bán hết. Thanks các bác

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Nhà em còn ít mũi khoan mạch in, mũi D~1.0mm, chuôi 3mm hay 3.175m gì đó, thước em thước đểu nên đó ko chính xác. Giá 1200k/mũi, 100k/100 mũi. Mũi thường, có tôi, luyện gì gì đó... cái đầu mũi nên nó có màu đen đen
> Lưu ý khi mua hàng: 
> - Không cam kết mới 100%, coi hàng qua hình ảnh, hàng mua miến đổi trả lại sau 1 ngày nhận. Hàng giao đúng yêu cầu về số lượng


một cỡ mũi 1mm thôi ah anh. hay có nhiều cỡ.

----------


## garynguyen

//Ninh Tran: 0.5 -1.5 em ạ. Có một bác miền nam mua 1000 con rồi. Giờ còn 1.0 là chủ yếu

----------


## garynguyen

> Kẹp phôi nhanh, tiện dụng. Hàng mới chưa dùng, có một ít cái bị rách nilon, nhưng ko bị rỉ do là inox. Giá 100k/4, mua nhiều hơn 10 là 22k/1, nhiều hơn 50 là 20k/1, nhiều hơn 100 là 18k/1. Giá cao do công đóng gói. Thanks các bác
> Đính kèm 56386
> Đính kèm 56387


*// Kẹp đi các cụ: 20k/1, 100k/6, 125k/9, 1200k/100*

// Đã bán hết ạ

----------


## garynguyen

DC servo các cụ tra giúp em theo datasheet. Hàng giống nhau như hình, mua sao bán vậy, trục quay êm, cốt 8mm.  Thanks các bác. *Đã bán*

----------


## garynguyen

150k

----------


## vndic

cho mình gạch 10 kẹp phôi nhanh và 2 con motor NF5475E nhé

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Cuộn ống hơi hịn của Hàn Quốc như hình, nguyên cuộn 100m. Giá 850k. Mua lẻ 11k/m. Ống của Hàn quốc khác Trung Quốc các bác nhé

----------


## garynguyen

Vít me ăn tết đi các bác. Thông số: đường kính 25 bước 10. Hành trình 128cm, không có gối và áo vít me, nút bi hai rãnh bi, chất lượng tốt do mỗi cây đều được bảo quản trong bọc, đầu vít me hở ra nên có chút rỉ hơi ẩm, vít me cũ nên hơi lắc ngang chút, ko rơ theo chiều dọc, bác nào đang dùng loại này thì hiểu rõ ...
Giá 950k/cây, mua từ hai cây giảm 50k/cây. Gạch ngói hay yêu cầu ảnh chi tiết vui lòng ném vô nhà em. 0938575368. Thanks các bác

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ đẹp trai ơi có hộp số nào dơ ít lắp được cho step 57 thì để cho em nhá, thanks bác nhiều nhiều :P

À quên tỷ số truyền tầm 1/45 đến 1/90 ạ

----------


## garynguyen

@tuan: Nhà em tỷ số vậy chỉ có harmonic 1/50, mà cái đó nó ko rơ. Giảm tốc HD 14a có một con 1/30 hay sao ấy, cốt vô 8mm, chế cho step size 57 cốt 8 thì ok

----------


## garynguyen

Vít me ăn tết đi các bác. Thông số: đường kính 25 bước 10. Hành trình 128cm, không có gối và áo vít me, nút bi hai rãnh bi, chất lượng tốt do mỗi cây đều được bảo quản trong bọc, đầu vít me hở ra nên có chút rỉ hơi ẩm, vít me cũ nên hơi lắc ngang chút, ko rơ theo chiều dọc, bác nào đang dùng loại này thì hiểu rõ ...
Giá 950k/cây, mua từ hai cây giảm 50k/cây. Gạch ngói hay yêu cầu ảnh chi tiết vui lòng ném vô nhà em. 0938575368. Thanks các bác
*
Vít me này nhà em vẫn còn các bác ạ*

----------


## garynguyen

+ Mớ nguồn Mealwell xấu xí, nội y đẹp. Giá Đã bán


+ Hai cụm van bao đẹp, dầu mỡ nên nó ko bắt mắt,  nặng vật cỡ hơn 2kg/cụm. Giá 300k/cụm, 550k/2 cụm


+ Động cơ servo 400W, hàng em tháo máy từ cái giảm tốc đẹp long lanh, ko có driver test. ĐÃ bán
+ Giảm tốc 1/5 chuẩn servo 200/400w của Đài loan, bao đẹp, cốt vào 14-ra 16. Giá 450k/1, đã bán 1 còn 2 cái
+ Ba bộ dây đai dài 1800mm, đủ kẹp - tăng đơ dây đai, bánh răng đi kèm đang lắp ở giảm tốc. Giá Đã bán. Ba bộ giống nhau
+ Bo mạch thang máy 100k

----------

Hardy Vietnam

----------


## tuandd1

> + Mớ nguồn Mealwell xấu xí, nội y đẹp. Giá 450k/mớ
> 
> 
> + Hai cụm van bao đẹp, dầu mỡ nên nó ko bắt mắt,  nặng vật cỡ hơn 2kg/cụm. Giá 300k/cụm, 550k/2 cụm
> 
> 
> + Động cơ servo 400W, hàng em tháo máy từ cái giảm tốc đẹp long lanh, ko có driver test 150k
> + Giảm tốc 1/5 chuẩn servo 200/400w của Đài loan, bao đẹp, cốt vào 14-ra 16. Giá 450k/1
> + Ba bộ dây đai dài 1800mm, đủ kẹp - tăng đơ dây đai, bánh răng đi kèm đang lắp ở giảm tốc. Giá 250k/1 bộ, 700k/ba bộ. Ba bộ giống nhau
> + Bo mạch thang máy 100k


Mở hàng đầu năm, em lấy con động cơ nhe. Không có thông tin liên hệ, sao liên lạc bác êy.

----------

Hardy Vietnam

----------


## garynguyen

@tuandd1: pm/zalo: 0938 575 368. Thanks bác

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Em up phát cho nó xôm các bác ạ
Mớ nguồn theo một bác cần thơ, động cơ servo theo zai sài gòn, vài cây vít me 2510 ht 1280mm theo thầy giáo miền Tây...tuy nhiên còn hơn chục cây nữa

----------

Tuan Tran

----------


## garynguyen

Update:
+ Nhà em còn vít me 2510 ht 1280, nút hai rãnh bi, hàng ổn, ko gối, ko áo vít me. Giá 950k/kg, mỗi cây 6.2kg
+ Giảm tốc 1/5 các loại cốt vào 14 , ra 16. có số lượng
+ Quạt sò blower có 3 cái chuyên hút bụi máy cnc, cs 750w-1400w-1900w.
.....
Gạch ngói pm/zalo 0938575368

----------


## garynguyen

Mớ nguồn Meanwell đẹp. Nội y đẹp. Giá Đã bán ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Combo XYZ như hình sơ khai khi mang về, em chưa lau chùi gì cả:  :Embarrassment: 
+ Trục X=400, y =500, z khoảng 100, Ray X và Y đều gồm hai ray, vít me 15 bước 15 ( hoặc 20 em lười chưa đo). combo X, Y của Đài Loan, đẹp như hình, ném lên cân nặng 31kg.
+ Ba bộ servo 100w, 200w, 400w của Delta, cable hình như 3m
Giá trọn cả combo nhôm và ba bộ động cơ xxxx k, mua riêng combo không cần động cơ thì em sẽ tháo động cơ và giá là xxx k (khoảng gần 30kg combo). giá ổn cho bác nào đang có dự án cần xyz nhẹ nhàng. thanks các bác. gạch ngói alo em  092 1135 888
*Đã bán ạ*

----------


## katerman

thèm quá, mà hỏng có xiền

----------


## Mới CNC

> Combo XYZ như hình sơ khai khi mang về, em chưa lau chùi gì cả: 
> + Trục X=400, y =500, z khoảng 100, Ray X và Y đều gồm hai ray, vít me 15 bước 15 ( hoặc 20 em lười chưa đo). combo X, Y của Đài Loan, đẹp như hình, ném lên cân nặng 31kg.
> + Ba bộ servo 100w, 200w, 400w của Delta, cable hình như 3m
> Giá trọn cả combo nhôm và ba bộ động cơ 6800k, mua riêng combo không cần động cơ thì em sẽ tháo động cơ và giá là 3500k (khoảng gần 30kg combo). giá ổn cho bác nào đang có dự án cần xyz nhẹ nhàng. thanks các bác. gạch ngói alo em  092 1135 888


Chốt như liên lạc nhé gary!

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Combo lẻ. Ht 100, vít me bước 10, một ray lớn phía dưới, cả khứop nối mềm, mặt bích chuẩn servo 100w. Hàng đài loan. Nặng hơn 2,6kg. Giá 380k. Thanks các bác

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Combo lẻ. Ht 100, vít me bước 10, một ray lớn phía dưới, cả khứop nối mềm, mặt bích chuẩn servo 100w. Hàng đài loan. Nặng hơn 2,6kg. Giá 380k. Thanks các bác


mình lấy nha bác gary

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Fusionvie

A lấy 3 hộp giảm tốc 1/5 nhé Gary, nhắn Zalo rồi đấy

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

+ Hàng lộ cộ ĐÃ bán. Cái nguồn đẹp long lanh

+ Giảm tốc 1/360, chuẩn vào servo 100w, có khớp nối còn ngon lành, quay nhẹ nhàng, xước xát bên ngoài, e quay thử vài chục vòng thấy êm, Cảm biến home là phần có dây, có thể đấu lại dễ dàng. Giá ĐÃ bán

----------


## garynguyen

:Wink: Mớ lộ cộ thấy giáo miền Tây đã tha về ạ. cảm ơn thầy!

----------


## garynguyen

Có ít vít me phục vụ các bác lắp dựng máy móc. Lô này đẹp các bác ạ
+ Vít me 2510, mới về cơ số ạ
+ Vít me hàn quốc size 20 bước 10, hành trình 570mm:500k/1, 4500k/10
+ Gối BK15 - BF15 luôn có đủ cho các bác 250k/bộ
Nhà em vẫn còn vít me 25 bước 10 hành trình 1280mm đẹp
Gạch ngói ném vô nhà em 0938575368-0921135888

----------


## garynguyen

update:
+ Vít me 2005 và 1605 đã bán hết, vít me 2010 đã vơi nhiều
+ Dọn nhà lòi cặp ray SSR15 dài 340mm, hàng đẹp
Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

HMI sạch đẹp cảm ứng tốt, còn chương trình nên e chỉ mở phần setting . Giá  ĐÃ bán ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Bộ alfa 66 ạ.   Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Phanh từ cho bác nào cần, nặng gần 3kg một cái, to vật. Giá đã bán. Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Ly hợp từ, đẹp xuất sắc. nặng hơn 10kg có luôn chân, đường kính hơn 200mm. Giá ĐÃ bán. Thanks các bác

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Ko thấy hình a ơi !

----------

garynguyen

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Tổng dài ly hợp từ bao nhiêu vậy a?

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Duccdt06

e lấy ly hợp từ nhé. e nhắn tin vào bác rồi, bác đọc được nhắn stk e chuyển tiền nhé, thank bác

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 69585
> Đính kèm 69586
> 
> Vít me ăn tết đi các bác. Thông số: đường kính 25 bước 10. Hành trình 128cm, không có gối và áo vít me, nút bi hai rãnh bi, chất lượng tốt do mỗi cây đều được bảo quản trong bọc, đầu vít me hở ra nên có chút rỉ hơi ẩm, vít me cũ nên hơi lắc ngang chút, ko rơ theo chiều dọc, bác nào đang dùng loại này thì hiểu rõ ...
> Giá 950k/cây, mua từ hai cây giảm 50k/cây. Gạch ngói hay yêu cầu ảnh chi tiết vui lòng ném vô nhà em. 0921135888. Thanks các bác


Nhà em còn các bác ạ

----------


## garynguyen

Nhà còn bộ J2s-200w, cable encoder 5m, động cơ có phanh. Giá đã bán ạ

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> nhà còn bộ j2s-200w, cable encoder 5m, động cơ có phanh. Giá yêu thương gọi em 0921135888


woa, j2s mà có thêm chữ giá yêu thương, yêu quá

----------


## Gamo

Ui cụ Gary, bài ko có giá là lão Ếch bem đóa

----------

garynguyen

----------


## tvn24680

Bác có cặp vitme 2010 dài 1m k

----------

garynguyen

----------


## vufree

Có vitme bước 20 dài tầm 1m4 không Cụ???

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

> Có ít vít me phục vụ các bác lắp dựng máy móc. Lô này đẹp các bác ạ
> + Vít me hàn quốc size 20 bước 10, hành trình 570mm:500k/1, 4500k/10
> + Vít me hàn quốc size 20 bước 5, hành trình 530-540mm: 600k/1, 1650k/3
> + Có cây 1605 ht cỡ 540mm, gối đủ FK12-FF12 và áo vít me đẹp long lanh 700k
> + Gối BK15 - BF15 luôn có đủ cho các bác 250k/bộ
> Nhà em vẫn còn vít me 25 bước 10 hành trình 1280mm đẹp
> Gạch ngói ném vô nhà em 0938575368-0921135888
> Đính kèm 70654
> Đính kèm 70655
> Đính kèm 70656


//Lô vít me này rất đẹp các bác ạ. Vít me 2005 còn một cây, 2010 còn vài cây đẹp. 1605 đã bán. Nhà có vài cây 2510 ht 1280mm có gối , nhuộm, giá rất ok ạ

----------


## garynguyen

+ Giảm tốc 1/5 - cốt vào 14 mặt bích servo 200/400w cốt ra 16mm lắp chuẩn bánh răng cho hệ thanh răng bánh răng
+ Giảm tốc này có thể làm thêm bản mã để lắp các loại động cơ size 86 như Vexta PK596, 599,5913 có cốt ra 14 hoặc động cơ của leadshine size 86, HBS86 thay cho bộ giảm tốc dùng bánh răng nhựa các trục X, Y của máy quảng cáo 1325, đục gỗ hay plasma là rất phù hợp, gọn, dễ lắp và không phải bảo dưởng nhiều
+ Giá *Yêu thương* 200k/1
Gạch đá các bác vui lòng ném vô nhà em : zalo: 0938 575 368 - call: 0921135888

----------


## duydtdd

bác có đôi ray thk 20 dài tầm 8 -900 ko ạ

----------


## Mới CNC

> bác có đôi ray thk 20 dài tầm 8 -900 ko ạ


cụ gary không có thì liên hệ tôi. 0913807696

----------


## garynguyen

Giảm tốc harmonic size 20 tỷ số 1/50 chuẩn vào cốt 14 (đang ngậm con động cơ servo 400). Đầu ra có sẵn mặ nhôm phay theo mặt phẳng xuyên tâm, nếu ko thích tháo ra có ngay mặt bích. Giá Đã bán. Thanks các cụ. Gạch đá ném vô em 0921135888

----------


## phuongmd

gạch hộp số

----------

garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Vít me TBI 2020 ht cỡ 1300 chắc hàng hịn, không phải tbi ngoài chợ em hay thấy. Giá 900k. Cây 2510 ht 1280mm bên cạnh 950k. Nhà còn mấy cây 2510 nữa ko đẹp bằng, giá 850k hay cây đẹp hơn giá 1200k, mấy cây này đều không có gối áo gì cả. Thanks các bác. Gạch ném vô nhà em 0921135888. zalo 0938575368.

----------


## garynguyen

> Có ít vít me phục vụ các bác lắp dựng máy móc. Lô này đẹp các bác ạ
> + Vít me hàn quốc size 20 bước 10, hành trình 570mm:500k/1, 4500k/10
> + Gối BK15 - BF15 luôn có đủ cho các bác 250k/bộ
> Nhà em vẫn còn vít me 25 bước 10 hành trình 1280mm đẹp
> Gạch ngói ném vô nhà em 0938575368-0921135888
> Đính kèm 70654
> Đính kèm 70655
> Đính kèm 70656


*Update 19-05-2019*(nợ hình)
+ Vít me 2510, mới về cơ số ạ 
+ Vít me 2020 ht ~1300 hàng TBI hịn
+ Ray SR20 dài 1540mm, ray SR25 dài 1920mm, ray HSR25 dài 1840mm

----------


## garynguyen

Sr25 1920mm, sr20 1540mm, hsr25 1840mm. Giá 170k-180k/kg. Call em 0921135888 cho cặp ray máy lớn

----------


## garynguyen

Đế và vai cho máy cnc mini, giá 65k/kg. Cụm này cỡ hơn 1tr xíu. Bằng giá ve chai ạ

----------


## garynguyen

SR20 đã bán ạ

----------


## emptyhb

> SR20 đã bán ạ


bán nhanh thế bác chủ ơi!

----------


## garynguyen

+ Vít me 2010 ht 570
+ Vít me 2510, mới về cơ số ạ 
+ Vít me 2020 ht ~1300 hàng TBI hịn
+ Ray SR25 dài 1920mm, ray HSR25 dài 1840mm
+ Giảm tốc 1/5 các loại
*//Nhà e vẫn còn ạ - 092 1135 888*

----------


## audiophilevn

cho mình giá vítme 2010 ht 570 đi bác chủ

----------


## garynguyen

> cho mình giá vítme 2010 ht 570 đi bác chủ


500k/1 ạ, hình ở các comment trước bác xem giúp em

----------


## garynguyen

> Đính kèm 73384
> Đính kèm 73385
> Sr25 1920mm, hsr25 1840mm. Giá 180k/kg. Call em 0921135888 cho cặp ray máy lớn


Hàng hóa ế ẩm quá các bác, em up phát  :Cool:

----------


## solero

> Hàng hóa ế ẩm quá các bác, em up phát


Bán rẻ khắc hết ế.

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool: em up phát, lâu ko dọn kho, e dọn tiếp
1. Mớ giảm chấn dài miên man:150k/ mớ

2. Mớ điều khiển nhiệt độ: 350k/mớ. Chắc chưa bằng giá một cái mới. Hàng đẹp tự tay tháo nên e ko test. Chắc ngon hết mà



3. Ray con lăn srg15-340mm. Ngon lành lắm, bọc nó va vào nhau nên hở chút bị rỉ nước. : 450k/cặp



4. Bản mã nhôm phay sẵn khe ray, lỗ ốc cho bkbf12. Kicha thước như hình. Dày 12mm thì phải: 150k



5. Ụ z của máy cắt dây. Nặng mười mấy kg, gang trắng. 200k ak




Gạch ngói vẫn cứ ném vô nhà em 0921135888. Zalo : 0938575368. Thanks các bác ak

----------


## trucnguyen

Em lấy mớ điều khiến nhiệt độ, như tin nhắn zalo nha bác.

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> 5. Ụ z của máy cắt dây. Nặng mười mấy kg, gang trắng. 200k ak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gạch ngói vẫn cứ ném vô nhà em 0921135888. Zalo : 0938575368. Thanks các bác ak


Anh Tân lấy cái Ụ gang này nha em , gọi điện hong ai bắt máy .Thanks TVT

----------


## elenercom

Để anh miếng nhôm nhé. Tks

----------


## garynguyen

@Update:
+ Mớ điều khiển nhiệt đã đi
+ Miếng nhôm lão elenercom lấy
+ Ụ gang bác Trần Văn Tân ko lấy

----------


## garynguyen

Mớ khớp nối 8-10, Có hai cái 10-10. Mua lẻ 100k/2 cái :Embarrassment:  Thanks các bác  *// Đã bán hết*

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> @Update:
> + Mớ điều khiển nhiệt đã đi
> + Miếng nhôm lão elenercom lấy
> + Ụ gang bác Trần Văn Tân ko lấy


Sory em nha , xa quá trời anh định mua về làm đồ gá thôi hơi bất tiện nên thôi , bận quá quên không trả lời em thông cảm .TVT

----------


## garynguyen

Update tí:
+ Ray SHS15 dài 985mm, ba con trượt trên hình ngon, một con hơi kém nhưng nhà em nhiều con trượt loại này, chưa vệ sinh nên bẩn bẩn.* Đã Bán* cả cặp
+ Vít me THK Japan 20 bước 20, hai cây như nhau bóng loáng, đen là bẩn do dầu mỡ, hai nút khác nhau nên hành trình lần lượt là 730mm-760mm. Giá 550k/1, mua cả hai 1000k
Đính kèm 74525
Đính kèm 74526
Đính kèm 74528

----------


## garynguyen

Giảm tốc 1/5, Kẹp nhôm em tiện và phay như kẹp zin cốt vào 14mm, ra 16mm. Chuẩn servo 200w-400w. Giá yêu thương 350k/cái.

----------


## garynguyen

Update:
+ Vít me 2010 ht 570mm hàng đẹp nhà còn một mớ. 500k/1. 900k/2
+ Vít me 2510 ht 1280 nhà cũng còn nửa mớ
+ Vít me 2020 ht 730mm còn một cây, vít me 2020 ht 760mm còn một cây, 550k/1, 1000k/2
+ AC servo samsung CSD3 - 100w đầu đủ cáp, hàng đẹp. 1000k/bộ, có 4 bộ
+ Tái cơ cấu: bán con shioh thần thánh 3.7kw - 18000 rpm. hàng đẹp. Giá 7tr
Thông tin thêm và ảnh liên hệ zalo em 0938575368, gọi 0921135888
Thanks các bác

----------


## garynguyen

Vít me 15 bước 10. Dài 500mm ht 380mm và 660mm ht 540mm, chuẩn bk bf 12. Giá 260k và 220k. Hàng có số lượng ạ

----------


## Nguyễn Đại

> em up phát, lâu ko dọn kho, e dọn tiếp
> 1. Mớ giảm chấn dài miên man:150k/ mớ
> 
> 2. Mớ điều khiển nhiệt độ: 350k/mớ. Chắc chưa bằng giá một cái mới. Hàng đẹp tự tay tháo nên e ko test. Chắc ngon hết mà
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Ray con lăn srg15-340mm. Ngon lành lắm, bọc nó va vào nhau nên hở chút bị rỉ nước. : 450k/cặp
> 
> ...


số 4 còn không bác chủ ơi

----------


## garynguyen

Update nhà em vẫn còn ạ



> Vít me 15 bước 10. Dài 500mm ht 380mm và 660mm ht 540mm, chuẩn bk bf 12. Giá 260k và 220k. Hàng có số lượng ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Update nhà em vẫn còn ạ


Lâu em up cái ạ

----------


## garynguyen

> Giảm tốc 1/5, Kẹp nhôm em tiện và phay như kẹp zin cốt vào 14mm, ra 16mm. Chuẩn servo 200w-400w. Giá yêu thương 350k/cái. 
> Đính kèm 74654
> Đính kèm 74655
> Đính kèm 74656
> Đính kèm 74657


*//Nhà em còn mấy cái ạ*

----------


## garynguyen

Combo nhôm đúc ht 65mmx65mm phù hợp bác nào làm đồ mini, ray con lăn, vít me bước 5, hàng đẹp , mặt bích chuẩn servo 200w. Giá 1400k

----------

